# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you......lots of luck to you all 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
Jillypops
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
littlelizzy 
jend
KW33 
Onlyone
lilyella
helenO
strawbs
miss sweetcheeks 
Ruthieshmoo
Flaming Nora
Tasmin

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Sailaice - you naughty girl, I just read your diary and am now sending the   round to you.  Its still too early to test honey, wasn't your last cycle about 30 days?  I hope you are ok, I know how hard it is and I have done exactly the same as you in the past, but just remember its too early so try not to think about the BFN and keep those positive thoughts going.  I have everything crossed for you and am willing you to get a BFP        

I don't like it when we have a new page, its hard trying to keep up with the last posts so I will just say a big   to you all and send everyone lots of   and   

Well I have some serious OV pains today on the right side, haven't done an OPK yet, I usually start on day 10 so will do one later - hope its not positive though as DH has had to go to London and wont be back until late tomorrow night, total nightmare, I will be very upset if I ovulate while he's away as it just feels like a waste of a month and a waste of the clomid.  Started taking the Robitussin last night.....it tastes horrid!!

Right, enough waffling, better get some work done.

Liz - have you got hold of your clinic yet??

Jane xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Janie what is this robitussin?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lillyella, Its a cough syrup that is supposed to help thin out cm and make it easier for swimmers to get to where they are going. The active ingredient is Guaiphenesin and its supposed to thin out mucus if you have a chesty cough but there is a lot of information on the net that says it thins out every kind of mucus!! Also I read about it in one of Zita West's books, I hadn't given it much thought and then Liz and Sailaice gave it a go, so I thought I might as well try it. Strawbs put a good link on the clomid board about it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69170.0

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lilyella Robitussin is an expectorant cough medicine that makes all bodily mucus runnier including cm so it gives swimmers an extra chance!

Janie I know I am naughty I am having a really hard time this month, I have an appointment at doctors for quarter to 5 about pains on ovary and am going to tell him how low my moods are. I know I don't help myself but it's pointless!! Really negative today even DH said the change is unreal in me.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awww Sailaice   am so sorry your feeling so low.  Not surprising really, this whole TTC business is so stressful and plays havoc with your mood and emotions.  I have found that my mood really dips in the second half of my cycle since taking clomid.  Last month I cried so much I had a small bruise under my eye where I had been rubbing it so much after all the tears and DH said I was acting like some sort of deranged woman which of course didn't help at all - men are so rubbish sometimes!  I hope it goes ok at the doctors later, the pains you are having are probably down to the increased dose of clomid and your ovaries will be working overtime, but if you are worried why don't you ask if you can go and have a scan to check that everything is ok.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, please can I join you?  I'm expecting AF today and then I'm ready for another month!  So not in the 2ww yet but will be in Oct/Nov. 

Strange to feel I'm now in an AF wait, I know she's nearly here and just want to get it over and done with so I can try again!

Hope you're all well and feeling positive


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Helen

I think I "met" you on the introductions board.  Yes, do join us, the more the merrier, we are a crazy bunch and we chat A LOT, its hard to keep up sometimes!

Good luck for this cycle, hope Af doesn't show up   

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie it is horrific isn't it, I am not far from requesting anti depressant this afternoon! DH is trying to get out of work to come with me. Sorry I haven't been around much still feel poo  

Helen   Please join us we hang on here even when we aren't on 2ww!! Love the cat pic!! I have four!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks girls!  Cats are so great when you need a cuddle (DH unavailable as he's in Brussels until tomorrow night, booo!), all that purring is very therapeutic.    Don't know about four though - how do they all fit on your lap??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They don't    I have them on my shoulders round my neck and lap lol My two boys are moving into their cattery a week on saturday   so I will be breaking my heart! Your cat looks like an open type persian.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, have you thought about having some reflexology or acupuncture?  Reflexology has helped my mood sings quite a bit, plus its very relaxing and its nice just to sit back and have some quiet time to yourself for an hour or so, while someone rubs your feet.  Hope it goes ok at the docs and your DH can come with you, its nice to have a bit of moral support sometimes.

I have 2 kitties too, cats are just the best, they somehow know when you need a snuggle


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not all kitty's are like that!!! My Miss Kitty should be called Miss B*tch! She is horrific and also very much the top cat!! I always forgive her tho!  
How much is reflexology?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at your cat!!  I think the cost varies quite a bit depending on where you are.  I pay 30.00 for an hour and half session, its well worth it as it just makes me feel so much better about everything, plus I have had less headaches since starting and I suffer with bad migraines and I do feel like I have more energy lately.  The woman that I see treats a lot of women with fertility problems and I am convinced its because of her treatment that my FSH has come down so much too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.holistictreatmentcentre.co.uk/

I booking in girls!!

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Fantastic - something like this will do you the world of good.  Indian Head Massage is fab too and very relaxing.  My DH is a big fan of Reiki, but i dont think it did much for me.  Whatever you decide to have I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think so I might stop being such a witch and calm down I'm usually a lot more laid back


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am sending lots of calming thoughts and buckets of      your way


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Its incredible what TTC does to your moods, even without meds, so I can't guess how you must feel! Deep breaths and think of all that lovely relaxing treatment youve just booked. What treatment are you going for at the holistic treatment centre Sailaice?  I'd be quite interested in trying reflexlogy, do you have any experience of that?

My cat (Maggie) is apparently a long haired russian blue, sadly she is a very poorly kitty and the steroids she is on means some of her fur has fallen out, so she's not quite as pretty as her picture anymore.  Still v cute and lovely though, she's insisting on sitting my lap at the mo, which makes it interesting trying to type across her!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm gonna copy off Janie and go for the reflexology!! I still have a spa day that I haven't been to yet that includes a full body massage and also indian head massage!

I breed my persians hopefully going to have kittens in November! I am sorry your kitty is poorly


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Mmmm, massage sounds good!  Let us know how you get on with the refelxology.

Maggie's been poorly ever since we got her - the RSPCA took her away from her last owners who starved and neglected her, with the result that she has all sorts of problems with her digestive system, hence the steroids and lots of other meds.  I must say we didn't think she was this ill when we got her and she is very high maintenance (the local vets know us very very well now!), but I love her to bits and wouldn't be without her.

Kittens - pls post some pics when they arrive!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

Helen welcome to the mad house!! We chat on here everyday even when we are not in the 2ww!!

Jane and sailaice hope u are ok?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Caddy - i had your birthday pressie on order...... When is it by the way?!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Kate  

Sailaice, you will love reflexology I'm sure.

Helen, so sorry your cat is poorly, shes had a rough ride, but at least she has you to love her and look after her now

I am suddenly really tired, I need some fresh air, its so stuffy in here.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Hi Helen - your pusscat looks gorgeous. Mine has a tendency to sit on my knee when I am on the computer or she tries to do the mouse or sit on the keyboard. Arghhhh!!!! Especially when it is near tea time. Nice to see you on this thread. It is certainly a very chatty one.

Kate - it is my Christmas pressie you want to be saving for, not my birthday. God, I am old enough already! 

Sailace - good luck for the doctors later. Hormones are not to be underestimated and are powerful stuff. Maybe a months break from Clomid would do you good, as it is often recomended. I notice you say re ovary pain and that you had pain during bms this month. You should mention it to your doc. I am keeping everything crossed for you that these nasty mood swings are down to a good reason instead!     

Jane -  Am sure the ovulation pains are just the follicles developing and that DH will be back in good time!  I have got the Sainsburys expectorant, but thought I would start it day 10, so I have that to look forward to yet. Hope it tastes a bit better than yours! 

Hi to everyone else!

Had a weird thing. On Tuesday night I had a really sore tongue after eating pineapple. Then last night I was eating the rest of it and my tongue was really sore either side. I asked my DH to check and my tongue was covered in blood!   After rinsing it I could see that my tongue had lots of little cuts down the side of it. Mental! It did stop bleeding, but is still a bit sore. Luckily all the pineapple is finished!  Dh was ok with eating it though. Could not see bleeding tongueas a Clomid side effect, so goodness knows what caused it. It was as if I had chewed a razor blade. So strange.


Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane hope u are feeling ok?

Sorry caddy im sure u said birthday present!! lol Ok christmas pressie it is then!! Sounds painful about the pineapple - are u sure u are not allergic to it?

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kate! 

Have eaten pineapple milllions of times and drink pineapple juice, so it is totally weird. My tongue still feels sore, so I am going to eat carefully today. And I am absolutely gagging on a beer! In the afternoon!!!!! Deffo must be the mentalist Clomid.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy, I have had a weird tongue after eating pineapple, not all the time, but sometimes my tongue goes really tingly and sometimes a bit numb afterwards and yet juice doesn't effect me at all, isn't that weird that it made your tongue bleed?  Sounds painful.

Kate - I am fine, just a bit miffed that DH is away, I hate being on my own, I don't much like my own company and I never sleep very well when I'm on my own.  How are you??

Jane xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

I know what you mean, Jane, about being on your own.   I am on my own quite a lot and I really miss the nice cuddles and warmth, but at least when DH is away, our pusscat snuggles in with me all night. In fact, she has just got up! Lazy minx!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Think I might phone my Mum and see if I can go round there for some dinner then at least I don't have to eat on my own.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good idea, Jane.

I often pop over to my Mum's when DH is away. It also makes a really nice change to have someone else cook for you.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Right Girls, I'm off  

Jane xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello ladies 

Hope you're all ok!

Welcome to Helen  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Caddy* - that is weird then about the pineapple! R u sure u actually peeled the pineapple first before u ate it?!!

*Jane* - sorry that u feel all alone without DH - i love being here on my own (i think i must be the only one who thinks that?!!)

*Tracy* - hello hun ​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Moooooorrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinggggg Laaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyydddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss   

Caddy what do you mean you had a bloody tongue of pineapple? How bizarre!!! Did you pop over your mums for tea!? I go to my mums every day for lunch and most days for tea   

Janie did you also pop over your mums? I am booked in next Wednesday for 4:30pm for reflexology!!  

Helen I will definately post some kitten pics when she has them! I have mated my tortoiseshell girl and red boy. Torties are a bit like a pandoras box I could end up with anything!!

Kate I love it too when DH is off mmmm all the bed to myself!!  

Well the doctor was an utter load of crap said she wasn't concerned about the pains in my ovary as I had had a scan (ages ago btw) and it showed only small cysts so I said the pain is horrific..her answer...every woman gets pains during her cycle. By this point I was fuming so I explained about clomid symptoms and she said if I didn't like that to stop taking it. I hate her my mum thinks I should of complained to practice manager she was awful. I was up all night to with really bad pain in ovary it was awful!! I was 2 pins from going to accident and emergency!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning all! Thanks for the welcome, Tracy and Caddy.

Blimey Sailace, your dr doesn't sound very nice at all.  Although as someone else pointed out on FF not long ago, drs are human too and operate under a lot of stress, maybe she was having a bad day, but it's horrible when someone is just dismissive of how you're feeling.  Can you go back for a second opinion from a different dr?  

I love torties, definitely my fave kind of cat!  

Janie, did you have a good night at your mum's?

AF still not here but I'm spotting so she's close (sorry TMI!), I'm obviously having a long LP this month (it swings from 9/10days to 13/14days, odd). V annoying as it means I'll likely be on my heaviest day on Sun when I'm meant to be doing a triathlon  (only a very short one!). Just what I need!  At least DH is back tonight - it was lovely having the bed to myself but I do miss him.  He called me unexpectedly last night just to cheer me up, what a sweetheart!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm definately going back for a sceond opinion, to a different doctor there are two nice doctors in there I really like so I will be using them in future.
Your DH does sound lovely   Bad news about AF   I only have 2 day AF's so never very heavy either. Are your cycles only 27 days?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

My cycle varies between 25 and 31 days, so 27 is pretty average for me.

2 days AF!  That sounds amazing - some months mine last 10 days!  Plus pre AF spotting and mid cycle spotting... sigh.  Sometimes I have more days bleeding/spotting than not! Just one of the things I'll be asking the consultant about, when I finally get there.   My doc is sympathetic, but seems uninterested in my BBT charts and I get the impression he just doesn't know what to read into them, which is a shame as I now have 13months' worth and counting!

I'm feeling very chilled about AF turning up as I've known she was coming since a couple of days ago. The benefit of having charted for a while now is that I see a similar temp pattern every month in the run up to AF, so I get lots of warning.

Are the pains any better this morning?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to start charting next month so be prepared for some brain picking   The pains have gone now it's really scary this month because I was a naughty girl this month and won't be doing it again 
I have been utter lunacy this month but know AF is inevitable because I have tested albeit early but apart from that I know I'm not charting will prepare me to I think


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Charting rocks!       

No seriously, I've found it really helpful.  I'd be happy to help answer any Q's if I can.  Have you got the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book?  That's where I got my charts from, I found it a really good book generally.

Glad the pains have gone. Be strong, no more early testing! (Hmm, pot, kettle....  )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Sailaice - your Doctor sounds like a nightmare, I don't blame you wanting to see someone else.  Did you discuss your moods?  Why have you been naughty??  Glad your pains have gone away    

Helen - I totally agree about charting, I've been at it for some time and Taking Charge of Your Fertility is my bible!!  I have to say though that this is the first month that I haven't charted, I haven't taken my temp once, I just felt that I needed a break from it, last cycle was a nightmare for me as I had follicle tracking which involved four scans and four blood tests and we just felt like our lives were being dominated by my cycle, so we decided this time round to try and not get too hung up on days and BBT's etc and to be honest I do feel less stressed.  I'll probably go back to my charts next month though, we just wanted to give this a go and I think DH feels under less pressure now to "perform" on certain days, although of course I have one eye on which day I'm on. 

I used to get bleeding just like you too, but I have PCOS and fibroids and my consultant said thats why I had so much bleeding, now that I'm on Metformin and Clomid, its completely settled down and now I have 3-4 days of AF which is much better.


Hi to Kate, Caddy, Emily, Liz (where have you been - have you managed to speak to you clinic?), Tracy, Emma and anyone I have missed

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was going to input the temps on fertility friend.com they build the chart for you...I was looking for they easy way out of charting   

I am not testing at all now AF can just arrive on its own! I am making positive plans to do things differently again next month!! Charting more Robitussin etc  

I was naughty because of the slight increase in my clomid dose....


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Jane.  That's great that the meds have helped your cycle to settle down.  I don't *think* PCOS is my prob.  I had an ultrasound a couple of years ago after a run of extremely heavy and long periods, and the ovaries were clear.  I don't know much about it tho - can it suddenly develop or do you have to have it/be disposed to it anyway?

I think charting can be a double-edged sword: I want to know where I am in my cycle and like having warning of AF but its so easy to get obsessed by it and over-analyse every little fluctuation in temp.  Def worth it tho.  I just circle my temp on a paper chart every morning, I'm so lazy I can't be bothered to boot up the PC and do it online!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - Ooooopps, I forgot about your increase, did you tell the doctor?? Good idea to make some positive plans.  This isn't over till AF arrives so keep positive     

Helen, I'm the same as you, I find it easier to chart that way.  My problems started back in 2001, my GP suspected PCOS then, but I went and had scans and they said I didn't have it although I have been prone to big cysts over the years and had to have 2 biggies drained.  I only had the PCOS diagnosed this summer but I am convinced I have had it for years, I have had so many scans done by loads of different doctors and some of them can see it clearly and others reckon the ovaries look clear.  I only have the cysts on my right ovary and that one is hidden behind my uterus so it has been pretty difficult to find on a scan......I think I am an awkward patient!

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope I didn't tell the doctor, she was that evil she would of probably told consultant and I would be banned for fertility treatment forever!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Fair enough. I bet your mood change has been down to the higher dose too - I turned into some sort of mad banshee the first month!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I'm hoping reflexology will help my moods. Did you get any headaches or sweating?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes, loads, but not as much now I have been having reflexology


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

On the relexology website said there could be all sorts of "waste" the only thing I'm worried about is headaches I hate them!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I did feel a bit worse before I started to feel better, but I stuck with it and am so glad I did as I feel great now and have a lot more energy. less headaches and spots.  After my first session I cried and cried for hours, my therapist said that this is called a "healing crisis" and is quite common, so don't be surprised if it happens to you.  Also you need to drink plenty of water afterwards as it helps to flush all the toxins out.  You will also probably feel very tired and you should sleep like a log.  I have a session now every Saturday morning, I have tried pretty much most of the complementary stuff and I have found that reflexology suits me best.  Good luck with it, I hope you get the same benefit as me.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too! I'm really looking forward to it! I feel right as rain today!! Not a symptom nothing. 
**UPDATE** I feel like crying again


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no....you were feeling really well today, don't cry chick


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone! 

Welcome Helen 

Sailace-My emotions have been up and down since starting the clomid as well. I couldn't stop crying when I had Ov pains in the middle of the night and kept DH awake, he was soooo tired when he set off for Gibraltar! He think's I have turned into a crazy woman  and says he doesn't like it (poor baby!) One minute I'm laughing the next I have burst into tears. The clomid definately doesn't help on top of all the stresses of TTC. Lets keep    that all these SE will be worth it 

Janie- I had one session of reflexology, I enjoyed it but it was a friend from work who did it, so we were chatting all the way through and I didn't really relax. Might give it another go though.

I am having a s***t day at work. Have had to refer one of my families to Social Services, they are not happy and have said they want to change health visitor. I know I have done the right thing but it' s still upsetting. Have got to go round to see them with the Social Worker next week......what fun!!

TTFN
Love Emma xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Emma 

Did you get any side effects from the reflexology?

Janie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emma

Sorry to hear your having a bad day, sounds like a tough job you have.

I would definitely give the reflexology another go and if you can try and get someone who has experience in treating people with fertility problems.  Its really helped me with my mad mood swings, although I still cry very easily my moods are not as erratic as they were.

Girls we all need to keep           


Sailaice - so glad to see you back on the clomid thread, told you there were so many newbies, I;m glad to have some help keeping up with them all, I thought that you and me could chat alot, but I am well stressed keeping up with the clomid girls  

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

yes the numbers do seem to have grown! It will be so much better now and the support will be there  

Janie I am appointing you the positive energizer today you are making everyone feel well better!  

Emma   Come back!! where've you gone!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad some of my positive energy is rubbing off on you - I feel GREAT today


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Definately getting myself into this reflexology! Youa are bouncing about girl   My (.)(.) feel really heavy and swollen! <---totally off topic


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Do they usually feel like that or is this something new??

Yep I am on top of the world today, DH is back tonight, he better have some energy left - its BMS time    , plus its the weekend and then I only have 3 more days to work and its holidays....woo hooo


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Usually   grrrr bahhhhh not bothered   not one bit

Janie.....please don't go on holiday   I'm too selfish to let you go even tho I want you to so you can have a nice time!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Emma!

How's everyone doing?  I'm so glad it's Friday!  Still have something to write up for work   so can't enjoy it just yet.  Where are you going on hol Jane?

I now have AF cramps... just in time for the weekend as usual!  

On my lunch break I spotted a flyer for a complementary therapies exhibition v local to me on 21 Oct. I'm going to go along and look into reflexology too.  

Sailaice, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, stay positive!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Helen   Poor you with AF cramps can't you go home?? Nice warm bath tonight will help I'm going to have one too and curl up with heating on xxx I love putting the heating on it's the bills i don't like!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen, where abouts are you??  I am going to a complementary and holistic therapy exhibition on the same day - I am going to the Mind Body & Soul exhibition at G-Mex, Manchester.  Sorry AF cramps have started.

Sailaice, I haven't had the heating on yet, I don't think its that cold yet, perhaps its colder up near you.  I have to go on holiday, we are desperate for it, poor DH hasn't had a holiday at all yet this year, I went to Cyprus in May but he had to work.  We are going to a little Island just off Antigua, its costing an arm and a leg but I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so jealous Janie wish I could go too!! imagine me and you on the beach mood swings in tow   I have never been this white ever have given up the sun beds to give way to procreation but the skin colour just isn't a yummy look!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Jane - wow!  Sounds lovely, I'm sure you'll have a great time!    I haven't got anything planned until xmas now, I'm a bit jealous too!

I'm in Hertfordshire - I'm actually working from home today (tho I have to admit not much work has been done today). I'm not worried about AF now, I knew it was coming and it's actually a relief as it takes away that last little bit of uncertainty about what's happening. I feel like I can start focussing on next month now.

Hmm, I already have the heating on!  It is more for the cat's benefit to be fair, being a bit bald around the edges and very very skinny she really seems to get very cold even when we don't think it's cold.  I can see the heating bills are going to be a shocker this year!  We moved house in June and are only now finding out what its like when its not sunny. DH is wild to light the fire (maybe he's a closet pyro?) but I don't think it's cold enough yet.  Isn't it nasty having dark evenings now? It's already dark when I get up/get home!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

BTW, is there an easy way to update my ticker?  Or do I have to create a new one each month?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

New one each month I'm afraid Helen! I love it I always pick different ones hoping it will be my lucky one


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

Definitley need some positive vibes around here!    

I am babysitting for my friend later - she has 3 boys aged 5,3 and 7 months! The 7 month old is my godson! I am looking forward to seeing them all 

*sailaice* - thats awful about what the doctor said! Lately (last 3 months) i have been getting really bad period pains as well as OV pains and it turns out from my scan that the cysts i had grown bigger - maybe its the same with u? But awful for the doctor to be like that with u.

*Emma* - sorry about what happened at work - its awful having to refer someone to social services but then we get the blame when we dont refer them to SS and something happens in that family.

Hi to Helen, Emilycaitlin, Kathryn, Jane, liz and anyone else?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies!

Good luck with the babysitting, Kate! Rather you than me! 

Sailace - your GP sounds like a complete b*tch witch! Talk about the caring profession. I went once to get painkillers whilst waiting for a lap last year. I too had bad pains, particularly around my left hand side and it was an endometrioma (blood filled cyst). Anyway, this old bag said "Well I don't know why  you aren't on the pill". She obviously knew nothing about me and that I had just had my second IVF. When I told her re efforts of ttc, she said "well I still think you should be on the pill". So I said "just give me the painkillers so I can leave". And she did. Where do they get these people from?   

Jane - bet you are excited re your hol.   Some time to relax and unwind. I am off on hol in a weeks time too, so I think we need to arrange some activities to keep Sailace occupied so she does not go completely off her rocker. Kate - you will have to be in charge!!!!!!  What about a quiz?  

Emma - you poor thing. The last thing you need is work stress. You sound like you did the right thing though. 

Hi Helen - your pusscat sounds so sweet. I think mine would love the heating on, but she is just a lazy pig!

My tongue has stopped bleeding, you will all be relieved to hear! You can sleep soundly now! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope i come across as a caring professional in my job?!! I like to think i am...


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't had a chance to catch up properly this week as I have been working in Ipswich all week & I wasn't getting back until 9 most nights. I am sooooo tired , the jetlag hasn't had a chance to pass. 

Good luck for babysitting Kate!    

Hope you have a good holiday Jane, when are you going?

Sailaice, sorry to hear your bad Dr experience hunny  

Hi Helen, Emma, Emily, Caddy, Kathryn, Lillyella & anyone else I have missed?

I was working with one of my friends this week and she had bought me a crystal that she found in shop that said it was supposed to be good for fertility. Its clear with orange  bits running through it, it's really pretty. I was really touched that she bought it for me as I haven't known her long. She is Australian & is going back to Oz soon  . But she gave me the Crystal and in her Oz accent she said ....'I bought this for you because I thought that its time to get this show on the road'. It really made me smile.    

I have got an appointment booked at the clinic next Friday morning - hurrah!!! I hoping that our consultant wont want to run any new tests, and that I can start my 2nd IUI on my next  cycle which will be about 10 days after that. Just time for me to do liver detox before I start injecting all those drugs in to my system! I am so excited! I need you girls to keep my feet on the ground. I know that there is no guarantee that it will work again this time.

Liz

xxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Liz - good to hear you may be all systems go again shortly! It is good to be excited and positive. It is all too often that we feel down about the whole ttc thing. You go for it!  

Caddy x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Caddy. Good to hear that your tongue is better. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend.

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Magpie.  That's great about your clinic appt, it's good to have something to look forward to. Fingers crossed for you!

I've been a complete idiot this afternoon. I went out to pick up my new glasses, which I've been really looking forward to getting, having had the old ones for two years now.  Anyway when I parked the car in the multistorey I hit the wingmirror on a concrete column!!!  Luckily it isn't smashed but the plastic is all scratched. And we only lease the car and need to give it back soon so we might have to pay for it - aaaargh!  DH is bound to notice straight away, and is NOT going to be a happy boy! This is after I kerbed the car doing 40mph last weekend.    Maybe I should just stop driving anywhere!! 

And to cap it all, I don't like my new glasses now.     They pinch the bridge of my nose and as they're plastic frames I don't think I can do anything about it. 

Plus I'm hating my job at the moment and its getting to me a bit. Am seriously thinking of changing careers... only I can't think of anything I'd like to do.  

Feel stupid and fed up and ugly in new specs which have given me a headache.   

I feel like such an idiot making a fuss about this.    Just needed a little rant.

Hope you all have a good weekend.
xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen- You sound really fed up. What job do you do? Are you able to take your glasses back if your not happy with them?, I'm sure you don't look ugly. 

Liz- It was nice of your friend to buy you a crystal. I have a moonstone that I keep by my bed and a moonstone necklace, my friend gave me them to help with ttc. Good news about your appt, hope you are able to start the IUI next cycle.

Janie- I wish I was going to Antigua! Have a lovely time. When do you go?

Kate-Hi! How are you doing? You will have your hands full babysitting.....Good luck!!

Sailace- I didn't have any side effects from the reflexology. It really helped with my back pain.

Caddy- Glad your tongue is better!

Thanks to all of you for your support.
Love Emma x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies  Hope you're all well 

*Emma* - sorry you had bad day at work hun

*Helen* - How you feeling now? Sorry you are so down at the moment  I'm sure you're FAR from urgly in your new specs!

*Magpie * - How lovely of your friend to get you that crystal, really hope it brings you some luck    

*Caddy * - How strange about your tongue from eating pineapple! Hope it's cleared up completely now? Did you tell your GP what happened?

*Kamac* - you are one of the most caring, kind and supportive people I have come across so I am absolutely sure that's how you come across at work too honey 

*Sailace* -  at your white skin! I know exactly what you mean! You cant beat a tan to make you feel better!

*Janie* - are you going anywhere nice for your holidays? Hope you have a lovely time









Well, I dont know about where you lot come from but its pouring down here







Think I will snuggle into the sofa for the night and watch Rebus! Love being snug and warm inside when its lashing down outside!

Take good care everyone, and sending you all loads of   

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It wasn't raining here but I still snuggled down and I watched true lies!!   I really have got white skin  

Emma I hope I don't get any side effects!!   probably will I am full of negativity lately!!  

Helen you will break your glasses in and they won't pinch for much longer! Has hubby noticed the wing mirror  your not an idiot btw!

Magpie the place I am going to get my reflexology done does crystal healing so I might buy one!

Caddy glad the tongue has stopped bleeding next time peel the pineapple lol

Kate I am sure you do come across as caring  

Janie hows you?

Em your internet fixed yet?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been about for a while.

Feeling a bit stronger now and up to posting.

Will catch up on the thread and post properly later.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Katyloulou- Glad to see you back 

I have had a nice day so far. Had my hair done first thing, then took the dog for a nice long walk in the forest (between showers) and this afternoon I've been shopping. Bought myself a skirt, top, shoes and bracelet. I love retail therapy  Off to a party tonight as a girl I used to work with is emigrating to Australia. I am sooooo jelous!

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Love Emma x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

HI Emma

Glad you're having a good day.

I am just about to take the dog for a walk too, hope the rain stays away.  Having a quiet weekend as last few weekends been really hectic.

Enjoy the party    

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for your support!  I took DH out for dinner and came clean about the car, he realised I was feeling miserable (trying not to cry in the restaurant, old couple at the next table were staring, how embarassing!) and he was really really nice about it.  We had a long chat about why I'm feeling so down at the mo and he even said if we can find a way to replace at least some of my income I could give up work!!! I think he might be having second thoughts now.      

I am thinking seriously about changing job. I'm a civil servant, at the moment I'm running an investigation into whether a company has broken competition law.  It's very techie and law oriented. When I started I used to really love this kind of work but I'm finding it really boring now, there's no challenge and I hate all the office politics that is going on. I feel frustrated that I haven't been promoted (long story but I'm not the only one which makes for a bad atmosphere at work), but actually I now feel that even if they offered me promotion I wouldn't want it.  I'd like a complete change and ideally get out of the office environment.

Maybe its just a seven year itch!

What jobs do you all do?  Would be really interested to hear about the other kinds of job that are out there.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Emma b, you can't beat retail therapy, I'm jealous!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kathryn- What sort of dog have you got? I hope you didn't get wet on your walk.

Helen- Your job sounds quite intense, what sort of thing would you like to do instead? I'm a health visitor but I wouldn't recommend that. Too many cute babies which doesn't help when all you can think about is ttc, and the child protection cases are really sad and stressful. I was thinking about a change in career and was going to do a course in (don't laugh!) canine massage. The money was OK but the physio I spoke to said she didn't think that vets would refer, and you can't treat an animal without a referal. The course was really expensive as well, about £1500. Now I am really looking forward to my 6 months career break next year when I will join DH in South America. What I really want is to get pregnant so that I only have to work two days a week. Glad your DH was ok about the car. It's good that he is being supportive about the job situation too.

I have been asleep for the past hour. Feel exhausted, it must be all of that shopping!!

Emma x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Emma

I have got a Springer Spaniel called Rosie.  The rain stayed away   

Hi Helen - I work at a bank helping new Business start-ups in their first 12 months of trading.  I enjoy it most of the time, but have some very busy days now and again.  The best thing about the job is it's flexibility.  I control my own diary and appts and have found that a great help with all this fertility stuff as I don't normally have to explain doctors appts.  Saying that I have told my closest colleagues in work what is going on. I'm sorry works not great for you at the moment and hope it all gets better soon.

Em - I can imagine how hard your job must be while you are ttc, but how fab a 6 month career break.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kathryn- Glad you didn't get wet. Springers are as mad as boxers! I organise my own diary too so it's easy to fit in appts around work. Must be really hard for the girls who have to get permission every time.

Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work, just popping on to say that I'm still alive!!!  My internet's gone completely, and it's driving me mad!!!

I 've not had a chance to catch up on the gossip, but I hope everyone's ok.  Missing you all!!!! xxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Emilcaitlin- We miss you too!

I am feeling awful this morning. I feel like I've got a hangover and I only drank a J2O!! I'm sure my (.)(.) are hurting as well (but that could be my imagination working over drive!) Think I'm probably coming down with a cold as I couldn't get warm when I got in last night. Not got much on today apart frm dog agility at lunch time so I can veg out the rest of the day.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Emma xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is everyone today? I am lonely with no-one to chat too!! 
Emma x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Just bobbing on to say hello! Hope you are all well!

Aw Emma don't be sad honey - you can never be lonely on FF!  How are you this evening?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tracy 

I'm feeling alot better now thanks. Still tired so I'm going to have a nice hot bath and early night. How are you, what have you been up to today? I didn't go to agility in the end as I didn't feel up to it, so have done nothing all day except take the dog for a walk.

Emma x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey honey

A hot bath and an early night - mmmmmmmmm sounds ideal!! Think I might just follow suit!  
I have been to my mum and dad's for lunch today with DP, then we went to Tesco for a few bits and then chilled on the sofa watching a DVD - Final Destination 3 - love those films!!!

Sounds like you had a nice lazy day honey - that's just what Sundays were invented for!!!

Love and 
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Kathryn - its so good see you back  

Kate - how did the babysitting go?  And yes you do come across as a very caring person  

Liz - hope you have caught up with some sleep.  That was really sweet of friend to give you a crystal.  One of my friends is really into Crystal Healing and she gave me a rose quartz and moonstone last month which I keep next to the bed and now she's given me a Botswanan agate (think thats what its called) which I wear round my neck.  I've got a book called the crystal bible, so I'll have a look and see if I can suss out which crystal you have.  Good luck for your apt on Friday - you'll have to fill me in with all the info on IUI as I think that's where were heading next. 

Caddy - glad your tongue is better

Helen - I am sure you don't look ugly and stupid in your new glasses - it always takes me about a week to get used to new specs.

Emma - retail therapy is the best - hope you enjoyed the party and are feeling a bit better

Emily - we miss you too - hope the PC gets mended soon

Sailaice - how are you??  

Hi Tracy - sounds like you had a nice weekend

Have I forgotten anybody.....hope not.

Well we had a lovely weekend, been out for delicious dinner tonight.  I think I ovulated today so have everything crossed that this is the month as its probably my last go with clomid.  Have been listening to the hypnosis cd, had reflexology yesterday, been lying still, relaxing and having lots of positive thoughts and holding my crystals - yes I am a fruitbat  , but I do feel very calm lately so all this crazy stuff must be doing some good  .

Right am going to snuggle up to DH and watch some crap TV now

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies well finally found time to get on here! I have been working and with my hubby on nites i havnt been able to get into the bedroom to get on the computer! As well as finally finishing my essay and portfolio all ready to be handed in tomorrow! 

Well i got a letter from the hospital yesterday regarding my lap and dye - the pre op is on the 12th of october and i get admitted on the 17th of october (day after my exam!) and have the op on the 18th!!! How quick has that come through?!! Very pleased though 

*liz* - Good luck for friday and that was so lovely that your friend gave u the crystal 

*Helen* - hope the car is ok now and that hubby is ok about it!

*emma* - im ok hun im back at the hospital on a late shift tomorrow - very scared as havnt been up on my ward for 6 months now! Babysitting was fun on friday nite! Glad u had a good time shopping - always makes u feel better doesnt it?

*Tracy* - thanks for your kind words they made me smile 

*Sailaice* - hope u have had a lovely weekend?

*Kathryn* - Hello hope u are ok now?

*Emilycaitlin* - oh no i hope u get the internet sorted soon!

*Jane* - Babysitting was good the other nite - its so cool to be called aunty Kate! Sounds like u have had a good weekend though? U are really pulling all the stops out arent u with ttc? I really admire u for doing it all and i hope it results in that all important BFP.

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post got to leave for work.

Hope you are all ok and have a good day    

Catch up when I get home.

CD 28 for me, AF due any time, normal symptoms are here tho.  Last month was a 30 day cycle.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Boy you girls can talk!!

How is everyone this morning?? What bloody crap weather!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

I am fine today - a bit stressed out as I have got loads of work to get done and I always panic before holidays as I need to make sure I am fully up to date with everything - other than that everything is great.

Yes, the weather is rubbish its cold and grey and wet here.

How is everyone else?

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am sooooo jealous you are going on holiday!! I am really bloated today grrrr

This might interest you all http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006450592,00.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - try some peppermint tea for your bloating.

Thanks for the link - very interesting.  I tired acupuncture for about 6 months, but I don't really think its for me I didn't really enjoy it.  Although I have recently found another acupuncturist so may try it again at some point.  The guy I used to see was Chinese and although I'm sure he was pretty good - he didn't speak much English so I found it all very stressful trying to communicate with him!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Point Janie, pointless going to relieve stress and get added stress going!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello!!!!!

Gosh it has been quiet on here today. It must be the horridy cold weather. I am resisting putting on the heating cos I am sure it warmer outside than in, but I may have to give in this evening.

Where is everyone?

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I too am resisting Caddy!! But I'll no doubt give in soon! spent most of the evening refilling bath with hot water and refusing to get out of it!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend?  

Jane, are you excited about your holiday yet?  Have you started packing?  I'm soooo jealous, would love to have a hol and get away from the darkness here - it's almost totally dark when I get home now and the clocks haven't even gone back yet!  

emma b, how do you cope seeing babies at work? Don't think I could manage it.  I was at a conference today and found that two of the girls I know are visibly pg, another is already on maternity leave, and a fourth has decided to jack it all in and go to Oz for two years!  I know, the last isn't pg related but I'm still fed up with work and would love to give it up! 

I was thinking about teaching, does anyone have any experience/advice?  I'm planning to see if I can get a day shadowing a teacher at a local school, and was thinking of volunteering for Guides to get some experience of working with children, see if I like it.  I'd prob go for secondary school, maybe lower level maths and A level economics.  Any words of wisdom welcome: am I mad to think about it?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

No Helen, I don't think your mad at all. My best friend is a school teacher, she hates it, but I think that is mainly because she teaches CDT and she feels that the kids that took her class as a GCSE option thought it would be an easy ride &  most of them can't be bothered, and my friend can't understand why they are not as passionate as she is about the subject. Also I think the school isn't in a very good area, which I guess doesn't help. After saying all that I have other friends that are teachers too and they love it & find it very rewarding. I think your right, maybe start with something like guides would be a good idea.

Hi Caddy. It is really grim weather isn't it  We got caught in it at the weekend, but I did persevere and made £80 at a boot fair on Saturday. Not bad I thought for 2 hours on a rainy afternoon.

Hi Jane. When do you fly away to climates warmer?   Is it this week? I bet you'll have a fab time! Interesting about your crystal book, I might have to get you to identify mine. I have looked around on the internet and can't work out what it is. How about I take a photo of it and email it to you? I am happy to answer any questions about IUI (if I know the answer that is) also the girls on the IUI boards are lovely too.

Hi Sailaice, how's the bloating? I get it too, so I am going to take Janie's advice and try the peppermint tea. 

Emily is your internet back on?

Kate, glad to hear that your op is going to be sooner rather than later. Sounds like your pretty manic at the moment, did you get your essay done?

Hi Kathryn, Tracy & Emma & anyone else I have forgotten?!

Roll on Friday.... I want to know if I can start my next IUI straight away    

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Evening Girls

Aren't the dark gloomy nights depressing??  

Kate - Am so glad you haven't got to wait too long for you op.  I hope it all goes well for you.

Helen - My best friend is a teacher and she loves it.  Your not at all mad, I think its a great idea to have a career change if your not happy with what you are currently doing.  great idea to start with something like Guides.

Liz - Yes, send me a photo and I'll look through the book and see if I can figure out which crystal you have - if not I'll ask my friends she will definitely know as shes a crazy crystal healing person.  Thanks for the offer of help with the IUI info.  We are going to see the consultant about it on 17 October to see if we can start sooner rather than later.  Good luck on Friday.

Sailaice - get some peppermint tea down you.  My reflexologist made me a mixture of aromatherapy oils at the weekend for bloating - I cant remember what she said she'd put it, I think it was sweet almond oil, evening primrose oil, mandarin, peppermint and something else - I'll try and find out what it was exactly and let you know.  I have been rubbing it on my tummy and it does seem to be helping, but peppermint tea or peppermint cordial both work really well too.

Emily - we miss you, hope you internet is working soon

Caddy - I wanted to put the heating on tonight but DH reckons its just me and its not cold at all, so I snuggly up under a throw on the sofa and felt much better

Hi Kathryn - how was your day?  Hope your ok

Emma - have you caught up with some sleep? Hope you feeling less tired now.

Hi to Tracy and anyone I have missed.

I am going on holiday on Friday, only 2 more days of work and I cant wait.  My brother is moving in while we are away to look after my cats so I'm pleased with that as it will be some compnay for them - I hate leaving them.  Am having my hair cut tomorrow - am thinking I might copy Liz and Emily and go for a short bob, think SH prefers me with long hair but its time for a change, plus I'm sick pf people saying I look like suppernanny - perhaps they will say I look like Jade Goody instead - not sure which is worse to be honest   

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning lovelies!  

Janie the gloomy nights are more than depressing!! Mind you I had an ok night last night pottering around getting bathed and putting a hair mask on! I am going to get some peppermint cycle for next month. I'm not going to reflexology tomorrow now I've swopped for acupuncture tonight instead! What crystal have you got? I might try and get hold of one!

Liz the bloating has all but gone now still no sign of the witch so I did ANOTHER   sneaky test this morning and got a negative AGAIN! When is your IUI? are you excited!?

Helen I think a career change is a great idea! I wish I could do one! I want to go to UNI and do midwifery but DH needs to get promoted first!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning!

Sailace - how many hpts have you used this month? You will need a second mortgage!  Sorry about all the BFNs you have had, chick. It is all very frustrating. I have started hynotherapy and feel like I am already a bit less stressed (or it could be me imagining it). Good luck with the acupuncture. 

Jane - I am off on hols at the weekend AND have had my hair cut! Wow spooky!  I am just copying you, although I must stress that I bear no resemblance to Jade Goody whatsoever. I use peppermint tea too as it is good for endo bloating. And that cough mixture is VILE!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Liz! Cannot believe you did a car boot sale on Sunday when it was BELTING down. Was it not freezing? Hoping all goes well for you on Friday! 

Kate - glad to hear you have got your lap scheduled so quickly. Brilliant news. You will then know exactly what is going on.

Hi to Helen and Emily and Kathryn and Emma and Tracey. Hope you are all ok.

Sunny here. Yippee. Had hot water bottle and wheat bag in bed last night. The cat was not impressed and I ended up being too hot! Honestly, there is no pleasing some people!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy is getting to beyong funny   I'm selling everything I own on ebay all that will be left is a naked me sat on the bog peestick in hand  

I will be getting my wheatbag delivered soon!! My hot water bottle is massive with a big monkey on it so I need a little wheatbag


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm having a manic day so not really had time to post properly - will catch up later, promise.

Hope you are all OK.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope your ok too Janie


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, how're you doing today?  

Sailaice - good luck with the acupuncture.  Why did you decide to go for that instead of reflexology?

Magpie and Jane - thanks for your comments. DH and I did some budgeting on Sun pm, and unfortunately I don't think I can afford to change career right now, I'll have to wait for DH to find a better paying job. I'm going to push on with the Guides and job shadowing anyway, might as well see if it is a good option for me in the future.  Hope your day is getting a bit less manic Jane.  

I feel bad about being jealous of the pg girl at the conference yesterday now - DH says her employer is being difficult about her request to go back to work part time after the birth. And she works for the government department who have responsibility for employment law and brought in the right to ask for flexible working!!!  They've said she can't come back p/t unless she can find a jobshare partner, which is unlikely. So now she thinks she might have to find a new job.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wahey!!!!!!  I have internet!!!!!!!

How are you all?  I've not had time to catch up, as I'm off to bed in a mo, before nights tonight.  I only finished my last lot yesterday morning!!!  I go on holiday on Saturday for a week aswell, with no computer in sight!!

I'm on cd 21, keep having cramps, so don't think it's a good sign! 

Sorry it's all me me me, but I do need to get some sleep,  I'll try and get on at work tonight


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard so many postive stories about it I thought it might be the best bet, I am sure I replied to this post and it's disappeared!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies!

How are you all today? Hope everyone is ok. 
I only have half hour or so on PC at the moment but should log on later and will do some personals. Just wanted to say Hi!
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening lovely ladies 

*Jane* - i hope u have a lovely holiday when u go on friday. Where are u going?

*Caddy* - I know its getting so cold here and its raining! I hope the lap and dye will help as well.

*Helen* - Wow teaching - i admire u if u do go into that - getting some experience first is a great idea.

*Liz* - yes i got my essay and portfolio done and it arrived there today so just wait on the result now!

*Emilycaitlin* - yay your internet is working now!

Hello to *kathryn* and *sailaice* and anyone else ive missed!

Not much with me really!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey sailaice how r u feeling hun?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

I'm good thanks Kate just waiting for the arrival of the witch!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning everyone!

How are we all today? I've got a quiet day at work today, which will be so nice after the stress of last week. Hopefully I'll have some time later to catch up properly as you lot have been chatting so much since Sunday! CD24 for me, time is going v.slowly!

Emma xxx

p.s morning sailace, you have just posted as I have been writing. Hope the   stays away.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've already tested Caddy   Never mind though!  

How are you and what are you up to today?


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls. God I'm in a right old state today.

I completely lost the plot this morning. Had to be in work for a 9am meeting and couldn't get my scooter started - ended up in an absolute state of panic literally screaming abuse at it (can't imagine what the neighbours made of that at 7.15am!).  DH had to run out of the house to calm me down and drove me to the station, I spent most of the journey to work trying not to cry. Can't believe how stressed I feel today, just feel like there is so much pressure and I don't know what to do, every little thing seems like a huge issue right now.  I've tried so many things to manage the stress of ttc and work combined, but all I seem to end up doing is increasing the pressure.  Meanwhile I'm slowly destroying my reputation at work because I'm not delivering on my project, not contributing to anything else, and generally underperforming.  How on earth am I meant to conceive feeling this stressed?  What a vicious circle.

Anyway it was a rubbish meeting to which I contributed sweet FA.  

Think I might get in touch with the welfare girl at work and talk about it, the trouble is even thinking about doing that makes me feel like I'm failing and losing the plot so I panic even more.  I really don't know what to do.  Going to go out and get a coffee, see if I can sort my head out.  Sorry for the rant, just feeling a bit frantic.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Helen

So sorry your having such a bad day.

Are you able to book any time of work soon to have a break?
Also have you told anyone at work your problems yet.  It took me ages to tell my boss but he was so great and understanding that it made me feel much better, I have also told a few close colleagues in work now who have also been great.
My boss said he didn't have a clue I had been feeling down as I hid it well.

Although work is important it isn't as important as other things in life and if I feel stressed I remind myself of this and put myself first, it's taken me a long time to get to this point and I know it isn't easy.

I hope the coffee has helped and will catch up later when back from work.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh Helen,

Sorry to hear that your having such a crappy day. I hope your cup of coffee has calmed you down a Little. Have you ever used Bach Flower Remedies? There is one they do in boots called 'calmdown'. I have found it very helpful at times, and it is easy to carry round in your handbag,  poised and ready for stressful occasions. IF can be so stressful at times and most people don't understand. That's what we are all here for - to help each other through it. So please rant way Hun.

Hi Sailaice, I hope your af stays away, although you sound like you resigned yourself thats it's on its way  

Hi Emma, glad your having a quiet day & I hope the next few days hurry along for you!

 Kate, Tracy, Kathryn, Caddy & everybody else - I hope you girls are well.

Glad your back on line Emily. Where are you going on holiday?

Taking about holidays, have you packed yet Jane? I will take a photo of my Crystal later and PM you. Don't worry if you don't get time to look it up before you go, I know getting ready to go on holiday cab take over your life for a few days!

Well I have the lurgy  . I think the over doing it last week on top of the jetlag & getting caught in the rain twice was enough to knock the immune system. I have been  feeling really sorry for myself since last night & am very frustrated that its a nice day out there today and I wanted to continue in the garden - but I feel like poo.  I'm off to have some kinesiology later, so maybe that will help. I have also been downing bee propolis tablets and they seem to be helping. They are a natural anti-biotic, I always have some in the cupboard. 

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies hope u are all ok?

The sun is shining for once!!

*Sailaice * - i will PM u in a min coz i want to ask something and generallty just being nosey! Maybe u have still tested too early.

*emma* - hope work goes ok for u 

*Helen* - u poor thing - i think u are right and need to speak to someone as i was in the state u are in and took some time off work which helped as well as having counselling. U cant get too stressed as it really wont help.

*liz* - thanks for the tip as well on the calmdown remedy i will look out for them. I hope u are feeling better soon - i think we all are feeling a bit low but im putting it down to the change of season and the time of yr.

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen  Hope you are feeling a bit better now. Don't feel a failure for needing some-one to talk to at work. I think you would be doing the right thing in speaking to the welfare girl. My boss knows about our trouble ttc and is so understanding. It really helps to know there is someone at work on your side who you can talk to if your finding things tough. We all understand how you are feeling. TTC is so stressful without work pressures on top.

Kate- Great news that you have got an appt for your lap and dye, that came through really quickly, bet you are pleased.

Liz- Hope you soon feel better.

Hi to Sailace, Caddy, Emilycaitlin, Janie, Tracy, Kathryn and anyone else I've forgotten.

I have been really naughty today and tested early  . I haven't done that for about a year (well maybe not quite that long) but I was at our other surgery and the test just jumped out of the cupboard at me.......honest!!! I planned to keep it until the weekend but it burnt a hole in my pocket so I did it when I got home.  as expected. I am absolutely none the wiser having done it. I don't even know if they were the ones that can pick up HCG 4 days early. All I have achieved is being annoyed with myself!! Why do we do these things?? I am going 

Love Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all! 

Been sunny today (hooray!) but still cold (boo!).

Helen - hope you feeling a bit calmer now. It just all gets on top of you until you are fit to burst and the only people who in my experience seem to really understand are the girls on here. Sometimes you just need to let your emotions out. Sending you a big hug!  

Emma - what are you like testing so early? We all do it and it is so completely pointless, but it is difficult to resist. I will come round and get you with my spiky branch that I used on Sailace last week! I am sure it was far too early, so just hang in there. Am sending you some positive vibes for this month, honey!   

Hi Kate! Why for your lap are you going in the night before? Was just wondering as I have always gone in that day, even for a biggie. Not long to wait, which is excellent. It really is not too bad. A bit sore for a few days afterwards, so you need DH on slave duty and you need to buy a little bell so you can summons him without moving off the sofa! At least in Oct you can cuddle up on the sofa.

Hi Sailace - still keeping my fingers crossed for you!    Love your Christmas ticker, by the way. Christmas is fabbie!

Liz - hope you feeling better soon.

Emily - glad to see you are all internetted up again!

Hi to Kathryn and Tracey and Jane (you all set for your hols?)

Love Caddy x (the freezing one!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry you have had a bad day Helen   Are you feeling any better hunni?  

Caddy I have been freezing today too   why does the summer go?

Emma I am a fellow early tester too I can't help myself either! It's far too early for you to have tested tho  

Kate where is my pm  

Magpie I have resigned myself to it being on the way  

I actually got down on my knees today in the toilet cubicle at work and prayed to god I'd be pregnant how sad is that


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies,
Well I think this will be my last night as the 2ww Mod - Lizzie back from hols tomorrow. Have loved chatting to you all though, and will be following your progress!!!! Don't lose touch!

*Emma* - big hug honey  , sometimes I think those peesticks should come with a public health warning!!

*Helen* - so sorry you are having such a hard time at work honey. Please dont feel you are failing if you go to the Welfare lady. We have one at our work and she is just lovely, It is all confidential and she will be able to help you cope with your feelings.  This IF is so hard - I gave in in the end and told my immediate supervisor and close work colleague about my situation. I was so relieved once I had done so cos they went out of their way to help me and to understand how I was feeling. It really did make a big difference.

*Magpie* - Good luck for Friday honey, hope you can start IUI straight away. Also, hope you get better soon. Nothing worse than feeling unwell. Tuck yourself up in bed and take good care









*Caddy * - How's you tonight hun? Hope you have warmed up!!!

*Kate * - Loads of      for your op on 18th honey, will pop on and see how you get on if you dont mind

*Sailace* - sending you a huge hug hun  there's nothing sad about what you did, honest there isn't. I have lost count of times I have done things like that. I have even been to my dad's grave and begged him to help me, even though I never knew him (I was 4 when he died), and I have the most wonderful step dad. I felt like I was betraying my stepdad by doing it, but IF makes us do desperate things! I truly understand how you feel 

*Janie* - sounds like your relaxation methods are keeping you calm hun. Hope you have a fantastic holiday!

*Katyloulou* - we haven't met before, but just want to wish you lots of     for your next week

*emilycaitlin * - glad you're back online hunni! hope you have a brilliant holiday!!

Well girls, it's been lovely getting to know you all, hope we can stay in touch

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm at work at the mo, so can't stay on.  Just found out that my cd21 is'nt as good on 100mg clomid as it was on 50mg   

How is everyone, Liz are you feeling better?  By the way, I'm off to a cottage in North Wales!! 

Sorry can't do any personals, will have a try when I get up tomorrow


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Sailace-How are you today? I see you are CD30, how long is your cycle usually on the clomid? You are not silly for praying, maybe your choice of venue was a bit strange  but we all need to ask for help sometimes. Even though I'm not religious two of my friends who are pray for me every month and I, like Tracy, often ask my Dad (who died when I was 1 for help.

Emilycaitlin- That's strange that your progesterone level was lower on the 100mg, will you go back to 50mg? How high was your progesterone level on 50mg?. I get my blood test results next Monday, I will be gutted if the tablets aren't helping. Will know before I get the results if I am pg or not AF is due Sunday. When do you go to Wales? I am going next weekend to visit my friend. Have lovely time xxx

Caddy-Thanks for the    vibes, not so sure about the big stick though .

I had a lovely dream last night that I was pregnant with twins, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeee let it come true!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Tracy   AF does make you do crazy things! I have given all the peesticks to DH as I can't control myself tested again last night...BFN! Can't you look after us as well as Lizzy?  

Em you are always of on jollies! I have pm'd you babe! Have a good time!

Emma it should be 31 days long this cycle I thought it would be earlier though because my clomid dose was higher!  

O BTW I had a dream night before last my sister was pg   she is single and slim and probably wouldn't want to ruin her gorgeous figure!

Don't wish twins on yourself babe! My god daughters are twins and it was mad when they were little! so routined and you could never step out of the schedule with them! I felt like there wasn't as much time for hugs and kisses as there would be with a singleton <---just my opinion on there scenario


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

 arrived   

Sorry for your BFN Salaice.

Got to go to work now catch up later

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kathryn 

Have a good day at work!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just woken up.  No more nights for a while!!!!!!!!!

Kathryn,  sorry the witch arrived hun.

Sailaice - STOP testing!!!!!!! I know what you mean about twins.  One must cry at night, you get that one settled, then the other wakes up, when do you sleep?!!!!!!

Emma - Hope the results come back ok for you.  My result on 50 mg was 39.  I'm waiting to hear from my consultant as to whether I should incerase my dose or not.  Whereabouts in Wales are you going?

Helen - How are you?

Kate - What placement are you on at the mo?

Liz - Good luck for tomorrow

Caddy - How are you doing?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

 for Kathryn and sailaice. I hope your both ok. Has your af turned up Sailaice?

Kate, I think your right about the change of season, I am really low at the moment & my Mum is getting on my nerves (again!). I hope this feeling passes before I start my tx! 

Emily & Jane, I hope you have fab holiday's. We'll miss you. 

Tracy, thank you for being our 2ww mod for a while  

Emma!    can you imagine twins! From what I hear, it is VERY difficult in the early days, but once they get past a certain age it is useful to have two to play together etc. 

Caddy, the heating is on every evening now. I like Autumn though, not sure why.

How is work today Helen? I hope things are better with you. 

Hello to anyone else.

I am still feeling rough today, but a little better than yesterday. I find it so frustrating  . It's not helped my Mum rubbing me up the wrong way... grrrrrr. I am going away with my Mum at the weekend with a big group of women. My close friend is going too and we are staying in a hotel near Bath. I am really not in the mood. Which probably means I will have a great time. I hate being without DH though, is that sad?

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls - just a quickie, wanted to say a big thank you for all your support. I'm feeling less frantic today but still unhappy.  I'm hanging on for the weekend, when I should have some time to think it all over.

Kathryn and Sailaice - sorry AF arrived, sending you hugs and    for this month.  Sailaice, how did your acupuncture session go?  Do you think it helped?  You seem really chilled out!

Magpie, glad you're feeling better. I know what you mean about the time of year, and I bet you have a great time this weekend!  

Hello to everyone else, sorry to anyone I missed, will have a proper catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Big hugs to Kathryn and Sailace.  The merry-go-round starts again! Hope you are both ok.

Helen - sorry to hear you are still feeling unhappy. This IF lark can be so stressful and depressing, but you will get through it and we are all behind you.   Try and take some time for yourself this weekend.

Liz - good luck for tomorrow.   Hope you get the green light.

Jane and Emma - hope you both have a lovely break. Me off on Saturday too! Cannot wait. 

Emily - re your prog result, I know they like it to be over 40, but I have always been told that over 30 is probably ok for ovulation. I will miss my CD21 test this month, so will have no idea whether it has worked or not.   Must be a relief to be off nights. It must be difficult to get your body clock back in sync again.

Hi Kate! Hope you not working too hard! 

I am going to give in this evening and put the heating on! I can hold out no longer and the pusscat is freezing too.

Love Caddy x

Ps. Sailace, your picture of Red is so scrummy. How gorgeous!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

*Emma* - I am very pleased about the appointment coming through so quick i just wish it wasnt the day after my exam!! Still these are the perks of working in the NHS i guess! U have also tested too early - i never test unless im at least a week late!

*Caddy* - I have no idea why i am going into hospital the nite before the lap - i will ask at my pre op! I am also freezing here as well but we dont have any heating in our house which is pants!

*Sailaice* - i will send PM in a min i promise!!

*Tracy* - u are welcome here anytime u like hun 

*Emilycaitlin* - when are u off to Wales? Im off work at the moment on annual leave - i have handed my portfolio and essay in and i have my exam on the 16th october! I was due to start a new placement on the 30th october but i will still be off work after my lap and dye!

*Kathryn* - Sorry that AF arrived.

*Helen* - hello hope u are ok?

*Liz* - My mum gets on my nerves as well - she thinks that she is being nice when she says stuff to me but actually it makes me upset!

*Jane* - hope u have a great holiday!

Kate xxxx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening girls.

I think I have got cystitis, not had it before. Keep needing to pee and when I do it hurts. Just brought some cranberry juice, hope it helps.

Kathryn-  Sorry hun!

Caddy- I have put heating on today too! I hate being cold.

Helen- Glad you are feeling a bit better. Hope you have a very relaxing weekend.

Liz- It must be hard having your Mum staying with you. I love mine to bits but don't think I could live with her again!

Emilycaitlin- I'm not sure where abouts in Wales I'm going as my friend has only recently moved there. I know it is about an hour in from Hereford but thats all until I speak to her this week.

Kate- Hope you have got a nice fire to keep you warm.

Hi to everyone else.
Love Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emma yes ive got an electric fire so thinking i will need to start using it!!

I think im having cystitis too as im peeing loads unless its thrush coz im itching like crazy!! lol Sorry TMI!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- Sounds like thrush to me if it's itchy. Where in cycle are you? Am I right in thinking you and I are due AF about same time?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah we normally are arnt we emma?!! lol I have no idea what CD i am - ive not even thought about it!

I havnt had thrush for a couple of yrs now - i hate having it!

Kate xxx

PS - i will work out what CD i am....


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the   

Kate - hope the the itching stops soon!!!!!!!

Emma - I live in South Wales.  Hope the cranberry juice helps.

Janie - have a great holiday ( not sure if you've gone already )

Salaice - sorry the   got you too, we appear to be cycle buddies.

Caddy - hope you are warm and toastie with the heating on  

Helen - glad work was abit better today.

Emilycaitlin - no more nights for a bit, ENJOY!!!!

Liz - sorry you feel a bit down, these dark nights don't help.  Bath is lovely, have a good time.

Tracy - thanks for looking after us!, keep in touch

Speak to you all soon

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, been mad busy at work and then totally exhausted in the evenings.  I haven't had time to read the posts so sorry for no personals.  I just wanted to pop on and say Hi.  I am off on my hols in the morning, have spent the day cleaning my house, although why I bothered I'm not sure as my younger brother is moving in to look after the cats so no doubt the place will be like a pig sty when I get back!!

Anyway girls, I'll be thinking of you all and will have my fingers crossed that there are some BFP's for when I get home - sending you all lots of    

I have decided to leave the laptop at home in the hope that I can truly escape work for a week, but I will have my blackberry so I want a PM if any of you girls have some good news while I'm gone.

Liz - good luck with apt. tomorrow.

Kate - good luck for the lap next week.

Sailaice so sorry the witch got you.

Love to everyone else (sorry have not had time to read all the posts)

Jane xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie- Have a lovely holiday. Wish I was coming with you. It is dark, wet and miserable here this morning.

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Sexy Ladies!  

Janie noooooooooo don't leave me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! take me with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

KatyLouLou are you keeping a diary this 2ww? we could compare  

Kate what CD are you on? Have you worked it out yet? I pm'd you back!

Caddy I'm fine thanks going to boots tonight! Red is scrummy he is going to live outside soon and it will break my heart!   he'll still be coming in though!

Right girls I am going for gold this month! Me and DH are going to get the Wellman/woman, zinc, selenium, vit c, evening primrose, 4 bottles of Robitussin and a thermometer tonight!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

Glad to hear about the positive action, Sailace! That's what we need some PMA! 

Jane - you may have gone already, but if not just wanted to wish you a fab holiday!

Me off on hols tomorrow! Yippee!!!!!!  Cannot wait to escape this rain infested place. God I am obsessed with the weather. Will pop back later!

Ta ra!
Caddy x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I have been to the clinic & I start the next round of IUI in about 2 weeks time, hurrah! Mum is still getting on my nerves (if you ever concider letting your Mother move in, don't do it, just don't do it). When I had my second miscarriage earlier in the year, she kept making comments that I probably wasn't pregnant in the first place (that really helped as you can imagine). I have just been telling her what happened at the clinic today, and I said that the consultant would get the tests results over from the NHS hospital - I meant re the miscarriages, she thought I meant to prove that it was a pregnancy, and kept dropping 'phantom pregnancy' into the conversation. It really pi**es me off. When she was like this at the time I showed her my hpt, and she thought that the lines changed colour, and she kept asking me what colour the lines were supposed to be. I in as calm a way as I could, told her that it was the fact that there were LINES in the first place, that it was positive. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Do you see what I'm up against girls!? Its all come floading back to me know why I wanted her to have moved out before the next IUI. ALSO, she told my brother when I was pg last time even though I expressly told her not to tell anyone. I'm not holding out much hope of her not telling anyone about this next tx. Although, I have just told her again that we aren't telling a soul.    

Oh I'm so sorry that was a right old rant, and it was all me, me, me. So sorry.

I might get back on later, but if not I hope you all have a good weekend & I am back from my trip Sunday night, so I'll try and catch up then.

Liz
x

Oh, meant to say, I love your new picture Sailaice!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

*Kathryn* - yep definitly got thrush and its sooooooooooo itchy!! lol I have to contain myself so much not to itch it!

*Jane* - have a fab holiday 

*Sailaice* - thanks for the PM hun  I am on CD 26! U go girl for this month and hope it works this time.

*Caddy* - have a fab holiday as well!

*Liz* - u poor poor thing. Your mother just sounds the worst!! Why cant mums never stay out of your business or when u ask them not to tell someone something they do! I hope she doesnt put too much stress on u whilst having the tx.

*Emma* - i am on CD 26 the same as u!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Right I am off!

Don't get up to too much mischief when I am away. I don't know how I will catch up with all the posts. Will take me a week.

Good luck to everybody     

Love Caddy x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Caddy - have a lovely holiday!

Liz - Mums just seem to know how to say exactly the wrong thing, don't they?  Even worse than men!    Seriously though, I'm sorry to hear you have an extra source of stress, it's hard enough already. Great news about your next IUI though.

Sailaice - good luck starting temping.  You sound like you've got all the angles covered!!  I love your picture of Red, he looks so cute!  

emma b - lemon barley water is also good for cystitis.  It's a good alternative if you get sick of cranberry juice. 

I'm going to my Mum's for dinner this weekend. I had a brief chat to her last night about my moods and for some reason she's decided that it's the come down from my triathlon last weekend (which I really enjoyed)!   Somehow I don't think so, but nothing will change her mind!

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm off too for a week, will miss you all  .

I'm due for testing on Wednesday, so will text sailaice and she can give you the good/bad news!!!

        For you ALL, and no misbehaving while I'm away (you know who I mean, Kate, sailaice!!!!?  )


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning girlies 

How are we all today?

Caddy, Emilycaitlin and Janie- Have a great holiday.

Sailace- Miss Kitty looks so cute, why does Red have to live outside? Good luck for this month 

Kate-Thought we were about the same CD. I think my AF is on its way, bit of spotting yesterday and stomach cramps this morning. Due on CD 28. 

Helen- Thanks for tip re lemon barley water.

Liz- Mum's are great aren't they. I would be like  

Well I think AF is on it's way . Feel disappointed as there is no chance for us next cycle as DH won't be here. At least I will have a month without the dreaded 2WW. Can't see me getting pg now as DH starts the job abroad in January so I will only see him 4x before I go out there for 6 months next Oct. I was letting myself get carried away thinking if I was pg now the baby would be due in June and then I wouldn't have to take career break as I would be on mat leave. Silly I know someone knock some sense into me 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  I have been at work and it was soooooooooo quiet!!

*Caddy* - have a great holiday 

*emilycaitlin* - me and sailaice misbehave?!!! NEVER!!!!

*emma* - im so sorry if the dreaded AF comes - mine is no doubt on her evil way as well!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend? Its sunny here

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate- Glad you had a quiet shift, it's quiet on here with everyone on their hols!

AF hasn't reared it's ugly head yet. Definate feeling that it's going to. The spotting I had yesterday and a bit this morning is brown not red (sorry tmi!) which is a bit strange but I don't want to read to much into that. I had restless legs in the night, good job DH is away, it was like I was dancing the Irish Jig under the duvet!

Sunny here this morning . I have got dog agility at 12pm. Later I am cleaning out the aquarium....what an exciting life I lead!

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya emma

I am on the late shift today so thinking it mite be busy! Although i prefer it busy or the shift goes so slow!!

I didnt sleep too well again for the 2nd nite running - the dog has started to lay at my feet on the bed now as she cries if i make her go on the floor now - think i need to stop this soon!

Hope the dog agility class goes ok and have fun cleaning the aquarium!

Yesterday after work i went to my friends house as her middle boy was 4 yrs old! I was holding my little 8 month old godson for ages! Hes soooooooo cute  I took my dog over as well and left her in the garden with my friends dog and they had a great time!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Misbehave!!!  Me and Kate 

Dog Agility?? That sounds good Emma!!   I have been thinking about getting a dog lately  Red has to live outside because he is a tom and could quite easily end up spraying in my house  or getting my girlies preggers when I don't want them too!

Em have a good time away!!

I think Sundays temp was all wrong but never mind!! How are you Helen?

Caddy I can't believe you have dumped me too!! Everybody is on holiday!! HAVE A GOOD TIME

Magpie can you send me your mums DNA over? I want to compare it with my mums!!  They could be twins!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Wow it's quiet on here today! I know that the there are a lot of people away - but don't fear - I am back now Sailaice. You did seem a bit lonely on here today!! 

Emma, I'm sorry that your AF is on it's way  . I hope that maybe its not the old witch at all    

Hi Kate. I'm glad you had a good time on Saturday with your friends kids and your dog. Lets hope that we'll all be playing with our own kids soon.    

 to everyone else.

The weekend was good, thankfully we had great weather. Went to Gloucester on Saturday and then spend the day in a pretty village in the cotswolds yesterday. 

Well I am on the Zita west Liver detox now in preparation for the injections to start next week. I did it last time that I did IUI and it's fine. 

Liz
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hello magpie and sailaice!! I've lot's of catching up to do! Now on cd 14 so lots of  ! Magpie do you find the detox makes you feel better? I take the zita west vitamins, but haven't tried the detox. A big hello to everyone else thats around! love lilyella xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

*Sailaice* - yes get a dog but get a small cute one as big playful dogs are a pain!! lol

*Liz* - ive got everything crossed for u for next week   

*lilyella* - have fun with the 

I will catch up with u soon

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Feeling really   . AF arrived yesterday. I feel so low and DH is away. I am just sat here on my own crying my eyes out. The family I refered to Social Services have been causing me loads of stress. I have been on a study day today and my friend has just rung to say that the lady in question has been going mad at the practice manager about me not visiting today. I definatley wouldn't have booked to see her today as I was at Poole Hospital all day doing breastfeeding training!! I'm sure she is the reason I've not got pregnant this month,         . I feel like telling her exactly what I think of her but of course you can't do that because you've got to  be professional. She makes me so mad. I love my job and she is the only thing spoiling it! Sorry for the rant!
Emma x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Emma

So sorry the   arrived.

Its so difficult to cope with work stress on top of the ttc stress but you must remember to put yourself first.  

Don't let this lady make her problems your problems, you are professional and doing your job.

It's so hard not to get upset when Af arrives.  Sending you lots of    

Liliyella -    

Liz - Glad you had a good weekend, hows the detox going ?

Kate - hope the you know what is better!! Not long till lap & dye    

Sailaice - You are doing well with the PMA this month, your cats are sooo cute.

Helen - How are you?, hope works ok.

Think everyone else is on holiday  

Have an appt on Wed at Caru, feeling very anxious about it.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Emma I am so sorry AF arrived babe!! It's so hard when that happens!!   I am gonna get that evil witch for you  

Katyloulou Thank you I do try   I have everything crossed for you for Wednesday  

Kate I was thinking along the lines of a bulldog but I don't think I have much chance while we live at this house, maybe in about 3 yrs DH said  

Lilyella   get  for this cycle  

Magpie I have been very lonely!! What do you work as by the way? <---nosy I know but I just realised I don't know!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Im feeling so miserable today and i have no idea why! I dont normally let things get to me but i want to cry for England coz i want a baby so much but then im not that desperate coz otherwise i will mess up my studies!

*emma* - so sorry that the witch got u. And as for the family u refered - dont feel awful about it hun. I know what its like (well not quite) but its so hard to remain professional when all u want to do is shout the truth at ppl. U know yesterday at work i was working with this nurse and it took all my energy not to shout anything when she asked me about my family - i said i was married then came the dreaded question - do u have kids. When i said no she said oh well u are still young u dont want them yet anyway! I felt like crying!

*Kathryn* - hope the appointment goes ok tomorrow. My u know what is still so sore! Ive been drinking loads of cranberry juice!

*Sailaice* - why wont DH let u get a dog? How mean!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

He says when we move house and all the cats are in a cattery (not permanently) and we have a proper kittening room so the queens don't get stressed by a dog


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Sailace your kitten looks so cute! I am a real cat person my husband says i'll be an old lady with hundreds of cats!!!xx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Kamac80, good luck with your nursing exams. Its also not long until you have your lap and dye now is it? You'll be another step further to achieving your dreams.
Emmab, sorry you're feeling rubbish, i did too when i got my cycle last month but hopefully you'll feel better soon. Try not to let work get you down hun. You are more important than any of that.
Hello to everyone else, love lilyella xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* i can see his point but dogs are so cute and cuddly as well 

Thanks *lilyella* for the good luck wishes - i have done some revising today but felt so tired i ended up falling asleep on the sofa! I have my pre op on thursday and go into hospital next tuesday!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU LOVELY GIRLS​
I'm still feeling low but have put things in perspective on the work front. I'm not going to let one horrible woman spoil the work I do with the other 300 lovely women. I'm sure it will all blow over once she calms down about being referred. Thanks for listening to me and for being so supportive.

Kate- Sorry you are feeling tearful. It seems to be a bad month for us all. I hate it when people ask about kids, they often make assumptions that can be very thoughtless. Sending you some    and a big  My bits are no longer sore since AF arrived, hope yours are feeling better soon!!

Sailace- I love my dog but she is such a tie. I never go out in the evenings without her as I feel bad because she's been on her own all day. If people ask me to stop over I can't because of the dog. It might not be so bad for you because your DH doesn't work away. There are lots of positives in having a dog too, it definately keeps you fit and you meet loads of people when out for walks. They are fantastic companions. I don't mean to sound like my mother but think of all the pro's and con's before getting one. What do you think your cats would make of a dog?

Lillyella- Good luck for this cycle 

Kathryn- Good luck with the appt tomorrow . Let us know how you get on.

I got my day 21 blood results back yesterday. My progesterone level was 34 so the clomid is working. The blood test was done a day late so the actual figure may have been higher on day 21!! DH away til 27th so I'm having a clomid free month. Start it again in Nov.

Thanks again girls you are all angels.
Love Emma xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*emma* thats great news about the blood results  I hope we can remain to be a support to u with DH away - it must be so hard for u.

*Sailaice* - emma is right that having a dog can be a tie - im lucky that my mum can have her when me and hubby go away even though she has the cats! Also our dog was hard work at first but i wouldnt be without her now!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Emma - sorry to hear you're having a tough time, and no DH to give you a hug!  Sending you some    It's good news about your bloods.

Kamac80, are you feeling any better?  It must be really stressful studying for exams and ttc, and working, all at once!  Good luck for your appointment. What happens at the pre-op?

Magpie, how's it going with your mum?

Sailaice, how are you getting on with temping?  Are you charting online?

Hi to anyone I missed!

I've spent the last two days on a training course. We spent lots of time looking at feedback from the people I work with about how my performance reflects the organisation's 'values'.  Mmm.  Not much fun in my current frame of mind, but it  was lovely to meet some new people from work.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya helen

Im feeling ok although the thrush is killing me now! The pre op they take bloods, blood pressure etc and they will swab me for MRSA which im bound to have!

Your course sounded like fun?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning 

I have got a visit booked with the   mother today! I wonder if she will see me or not. I'm scared to open my mouth in case she makes another complaint. No doubt I will be on here moaning again this evening.......sorry in advance!

Kathryn- Good luck today.

Kate- Have you used any canestan, or live yoghurt? 

Helen-I was on a study day Monday and Tuesday as well. It's quite nice to have a break from the normal routine. Glad the people you met were nice.

Better get ready for work or I'll be late. Have a nice day everyone.

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning!!

Yep I am charting but it's all a bit crazy   The graph looks bizarre! 

How are you all today! I have been having some really vivid dreams!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope everyone is ok?

It was really badly thundering and lightening at 5am - it must have been close coz it was really loud and there was only about 1 second between the lightening and then the thunder! My poor dog was hideing under the bed!

*Emma* - hope today goes ok with the lovely mother  Come and rant on here all u like we dont mind. Ive been putting canestan cream on but it doesnt seem to be doing anything, i think i will go and buy the capsule coz i cant take anymore pain coz it hurts when i wee as well! Sorry Tmi!

*Sailaice* - what dreams are u having? I have no idea how to chart. Which site are u using?

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I dreamt DH was having an affair last night   very scary   

I am using fertilityfriend


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh dear sailaice - i hope hes not.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sailaice, I'm sure you haven't got any problems with your DH. Vivid dreams really throw you don't they? You were asking what I do, well I do lots of different things all freelance. I design gardens, which is a bit slow this time of year, although I have just kind of teamed up with a Landscaper, so he can do any hard landscaping work that I don't want to do & he is going to recommend me for design, so all good stuff. I also do some work for DH's business. I mainly get involved with photo shoots, planning the stands for shows etc. On top of that I seem to get asked to do various other stuff for friends - designing business cards etc. So It's nice and flexable, especially as I travel with DH for business and of course its nice to be able to be at home for tx. Sorry that was long winded!

Emma, I hope today is ok, but don't hesitate to come on here for a moan later on! 

Hi Kate, it's thundering here now. It's midday but I have had to put the lights on it's so dark outside! I hope you are feeling a bit brighter. 

Helen, sorry that your back to work today  

Kathryn I hope your appointment went well.    

Hi Lilyella, the detox is still ongoing. I know I'll feel better at the end of it, but at the moment it is giving me headaches in the evenings. I have lost a couple of pounds through - so it's all good. It's the detox that is in the fertility and conception book. 

 to everyone else - although I think they are all on  !!

I haven't been sleeping well & DH and I had a row last night because he told some friends that we are going for tx again, even though we had decided that we wouldn't tell anyone this time. Grrrrrrr  
but I have had reflexology this morning so I am feeling calmer and I have said the DH that we all make mistakes and I don't want to get stressed before I even start this round of tx. So the anger is subsiding!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi liz - i know its so dull here and i needed to put the lights on as well! Also there was a slight power cut!

Its so frustrating isnt it that your DH told some friends about u having tx coz then all u tend to hear is has it worked etc etc and it makes u more stressed!

Right im off to work - i will try and get on here tomorrow if not i will speak on friday!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course he isn't Kate   It was a dream  

Oooo come and have a practive on my back garden if you want Liz!! We are just finally finishing it off but it's so boring you can come and stay at mine and work in my garden!! It will be great fun on a night we can sit outside and take vits


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sounds like fun Sailaice! Oh how things have changed eh? Yes, we spend our life taking vits don't we?! Would the cats sit on my lap? I do miss Mum's cat since he died.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Went for 2nd appt at CARU.  Went very well   

Hubbys SA results excellent, high count and motility.

Having had all tests ( some more than once ) we are definitely classed as unexplained 

We have been told we are eligible for NHS tx.  Can't believe it but the waiting list for IVF is 6-12 months.  I am a bit sceptical about this but we were told by the clinical director.  Our names are on the list.

Consultant gave me 3 months clomid as I have only had three months previously.  I appear to ovulate anyway but it's worth trying again, got quite bad s/e's last time though.

We are probably going to have a private go at IUI while on the NHS list.

Finally things are moving.  At every appt we have had we've been told all is normal BUT still no pregnancy.  We now feel tx is our best chance?

Let me know you thoughts and thanks for all the positive vibes.  Will PM tomorrow.

Love Kathryn xxx

( forgot.... need to lose some weight, starting back on weight watchers next week!!! )


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kathryn- Glad the appt was positive. 6-12 months sounds great and trying IUI whilst waiting will make the time fly by. I hope the clomid works for you in the meantime . It will be good to have another   person to chat to .  

Sailace- When Dh has annoyed me I often have a dream that I have left him and am then panicking because I can't find him anywhere. It's such a relief to wake up and know it was all a dream.

Kate- Hope you have a good shift.

Liz- Glad the reflexology has made you feel more relaxed. 

I saw the  mother today. She definately is  because she let me in no problems and said nothing about speaking to my colleagues about me on Monday. I am very wary of her as she is very two faced, I'm just waiting to see what she finds to complain about next. Luckily for me it was my last home visit and I only have to see her in clinic from now on HOORAY!!!!
Just recieved our next clininc appt. It is on 7th february, hopefully I will be pg before then and we won't have to go 

Speak to you soon Emmax


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Em

Not sure how I feel after today, too much to think about, think I'm going mad.

Glad the 'woman' wasn't too much trouble today.

Where do you go for your clinic appts?  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kathryn

You're just like the rest of us then  
You've got alot to think about with IUI, IVF and clomid, but try and take things one step at a time. Hopefully the clomid will work and you won't need to go down the other routes   If you do need to have treatment cross that bridge when you come to it. It's great news that your DH's SA is good and that you are ovulating. The ingredients are all there, they just need to be mixed together! Hopefully that will happen naturally but if not we are all so lucky that fertility treatments are available. We will all get there in the end I'm sure , IF is hard to cope with but all the waiting will be worth it when we are all Mummy's 

Love Emma xxx

p.s I go to the Royal Bournemouth Hospital for my appts. Treatment is either done at the Wessex Infertility Clinic in Southampton or the Winterbourne Hospital Dorchester.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Em

Your right, I need to take things one step at a time, at least we now have a clear plan of action.

I had my initial tests at my local hospital and then got referred to Caru in Cardiff.  It takes about an hour to get there and the traffic can be bad in the mornings.  They have offered me the chance to have follicle tracking next month when on clomid but I don't think I will be able to make all the appts.

Lets hope we are all smiling soon


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!! 

Katyloulou   Great News!! you can become crazy with me whilst taking the clomid! Got a funny feeling this month is going to be a crazy one!!   I've hid the pee sticks though!!   I need to lose some weight too which is why I am going to have a three month break after this cycle and concentrate on my non baby bump  

Magpie we would do more than take vits   we would drink lots of wine too!! and get very drunk with our fabulous accesories, to date mine are pee sticks (always carry one for it always removes any impending psychosis!) Ov sticks (yes it is possible to ov on CD1   ) bag full of vitamins (expect to rattle vigourously if you don't carry bubble wrap in your bag)

Emma is that the mother you reported?? If so walk in with your head held high!! Who the H*ll does she think she is?? You are brilliant and it's not your fault she's


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Sailaice.

It's good to have company while going mad.     

Liz - how are you?  Hope you are sleeping a a bit better.

Kate - Hope your not workung too hard.

Hi to Helen, Lilyella - think everyone else is on holiday  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The secret of going mad is to try and take everyone down with you   Then your schizophrenic friends in your head have someone to talk to   Thats right my precious!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, how is everyone today?

Emma, glad the   mother wasn't to bad.  Surely she'd realise that your colleague would have told you that she'd been complaining??

Sailaice, how's it going this month?  Are you going to carry on having acupuncture?  Would love to know if you found it helpful.

Kathryn, great that the appt went well.  It's so frustrating not having any explanation - but on the other hand its good to know there isn't anything obvious stopping it happening too!  Good luck with the IUI.

Hi Magpie, Kamac80 and lilyella.

I'm hoping ov will happen in the next day or two then I can officially join the 2ww gang - I'm just an imposter at the moment!  I've been taking some cough medicine with gaudephisine (sp?) this month, definitely noticed a difference in cm (sorry if tmi) so feeling hopeful again this month.  Swim fellas swim!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm still having it, quite pricy considering it's near Christmas and all but after this cycle of clomid I am taking a break for 3 months to get myself together and also lose some weight!! I have a tubby tummy now   so I will be definately going back to acupunture!!

I am just an imposter too!! I think I will ov on about the 14th we will see!! I have started my Robitussin today so am hoping for some cm this month


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Sailaice, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!  I need to lose some weight as well - I've had a couple of weeks off training, and I've really felt the difference.  I'll be back out on the bike today, that's if the fog ever clears!

I'm feeling a bit stressed this morning.  I just got a letter from British Gas threatening to disconnect my electricity!  This is a complete bolt from the blue: as far as I know, we don't even get our leccy from BG!  But we moved house a few months ago and I bet someone has messed up the address change.  Annoyingly I can't do anything about it yet cos DH deals with the gas&leccy, and he isn't picking up the phone at the moment!  

Deep breaths...  

I think today might be the day for me, I've got some ov type pains.  I'll have to wait and see what my temp says tomorrow!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have felt stressed today to   I think I hate DH   Poor love he always gets it!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

tell me about it, my poor old dh does get it in the neck a bit too much!

Isn't it quiet without Janey?  Bet she's having a wonderful time, lying on a beautiful sunny beach...  not that I'm jealous in any way, of course!  

Have you got anything nice planned for this weekend?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

sailaice - hun why do u hate DH?!!

liz - hope u are ok?

kathryn - i never work too hard!! lol Glad DH SA results were good! 

emma - hope work went ok for u? Work has been quite busy for me!

hello to helen, emilycaitlin and jane and anyone else i have forgotten!

Well yesterday i had my pre op and it all went ok - im having a lap and dye and a left cyto....something or other!! lol Basically they will be taking the 2 cysts away! I had to give a blood sample and after 2 nurses and 20 mins later i nearly passed out! In the end i got someone on my ward to take the blood! So now all set for tuesday when i get admitted!

Also my exam is in 3 days and im soooo nervous!!

Kate xx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Oooh - good luck for your exam Kate!  Try not to get too nervous over the weekend (hard I know!) and don't revise the whole time, you need some relaxation time too.  Remember it'll be over in a few days!  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks helen 

I need to get all my notes written down coz i havnt even revised yet coz i have been working all week which i could have done without!

Kate xx​


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi I dont normally post on these 2ww boards but I am driving myself mad on this 2ww.  I am due af possibly friday, but will try and hold off testing until week  on wed cd35.  I cant sleep, I have sore nips which I had when I was pg but also get after ov.  

I may not even get an af as I have just had ovarian drilling last month af came cd30 before that I have no periods without meds so who knows       

Is anyone else due to test soon?

strawbs xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

stawbs - good luck   

this is my first time posting on this thread   i have endo and possible luteal phase defect as well.  been ttc for one year exactly.  last 2 cycles were around 23 days.  today is cd31 !!!!  i've got so many of the pregnancy symptoms on page 1 but have done 3 hpts and get bfns.  what's going on?  i got my +opk 2 weeks ago yest (cd16) so wouldn't have ovulated til cd17 or cd18 i guess.  maybe i should hold off doing another test til weds?  also, how long do leave a late period before you get your gp or gyne involved?  i was due to start clomid when this af came   .

anyway, good luck to you all!!

carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi carrie
it may be too early to test leave it a couple of days and then re-test.  I too have had times when my af has been completely messed up, my consul tells me anxiety can hold af off.     I would leave it another week before asking for something ot induce a bleed (test again then too)

Good luck     
strawbs xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Ooops, I just lost a really long post!

Just want to say hi and welcome to Miss Sweetcheeks and Strawbs ( I will send you a pm later) good luck for this month    

Hi everyone else. When are the holiday girls back? 

Will catch up more later. I am just about to pop over to my Brothers to see my nephews  

Liz
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Kamac80, just wanted to wish you luck on your exam, and i hope all goes well for you on Tuesday. You are having the same as i had done in July! Take it easy hun,  love lilyella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hello to everyone else! I am now on cd 20 and can't wait to test!!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Welcome Strawbs and Carrie 

Just got back from Wales. Had a lovely weekend with my friend. Did lots of walking with her three children and my dog. Also saw my best friend and her boyfriend as they were in Wales for a wedding.

Kate- Good luck with the exams.

Lillyella- 

Helen- Hope you haven't been cut off!

Sailace- How are you today?

Emma x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I'm back!!  Got back from holes yesterday morning, had a lovely relaxing time. We were staying on a tiny private island just of the coast of Antigua, it was so quiet and secluded and we had a wonderful time.  The island is one of the busiest nesting sites for Hawksbill Turtles and there has been a research project there for the last 20 years, where they have 2 researchers tagging the turtles and helping the hatchlings get into the sea.  We were lucky enough to see a huge turtle big her nest, lay her eggs and toddle off back to the sea, it was amazing, just me, DH and one of the research girls on the beach in the middle of the night with a full moon - it was definitely the highlight of the holiday.

I relaxed so much I didn't even think about the 2 and didn't have a clue what cd I was on until about an hour ago when the witch arrived    Am feeling a pretty gutted as this was probably my last go at clomid so this month I will be completely drug free.  Am seeing my consultant on Tuesday so should have a new plan of action then.  In some ways I'm glad its over with clomid as I don't think its been a great drug for me - I have had terrible mood swings and have been very emotional pretty much all of the time and it has taken its toll on me and DH so I am hoping I can start to feel a bit more like my old self again soon.  Anyway we'll see what the doctor suggests and take it from there I guess.

Hope you are all ok - have missed you all.  I have been having a sneaky look at my blackberry while I was away so have kept up a little with how you have all been getting on.  

Kate - Buckets of luck for your exams and I hope it all goes well for you lap & dye.

Liz - have you started IUI yet??

Carrie - Hi and welcome to the thread  

Strawbs - Hi!!  I know you from the clomid board  

Emily - Are you still on hols

Emma - Glad you had a good time in Wales

Lillyella - fingers crossed for the rest of the 2ww, try not to test too early.

Kathryn - sounds like it went well at CARU.  Good luck with Clomid, I really hope it works for you.

Sailaice - how are you??  Hope you haven't gone crazy while I was away  

Helen - Hi, I was thinking about you girls while I was lying on that beautiful sunny beach  

Hope I haven't forgetten any of you - have not had time to read through all the posts yet but I'll catch up properly over the next couple of days.  Back to the rat race tomorrow....... 

Jane xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

janie your hol sounds fab!!

Are you doing iui next?

strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Strawbs,

I think IUI will be the next move for us, although our doctor reckons it will only give us an 8% chance of success, not sure how he came to that figure, we'll need to discuss it more with him.  At our last apt. he said we should start IVF which would give us a 40% chance.  I don't really know where to go from here to be honest, I guess we'll just have to see what he says on Tuesday.

The holiday was fab, but am now feeling down in the dumps because of the arrival of AF.

How have you been?  Is the 2ww still driving you nuts?  Hope your ok and coping ass best you can.

Jane xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Janie

We missed you!!!
Your holiday sounds amazing and I think it is a good thing to let the mind have break from all the ttc stuff.

Sorry the old witch arrived.  Hopefully things will go well for you with your consultant and you can plan your next steps.  Thats what we have just done and I feel much better for it.  Everytime we had an appt the cons would say it's good new your results are good but still no baby for us so TX is our next step.

Kate - good luck for your exam  ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^

Salaice - Hope your are OK, same CD as me I think so  

Emma - glad you enjoyed Wales, I live in South Wales where did you stay?

Lilyella -     

Hi Straws and Carrie nice to meet you    

Liz - Hope you had a good time at your brothers, how are you feeling at the mo?

Helen - hope you had a good weekend.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

hi girls

Welcome back Janie!  We missed you, it's been quiet.  Glad you had a good time - the turtle sounds amazing.  Sorry to hear about AF    but at least hopefully you'll feel a bit better without the clomid.  8% chance of success sounds very precise?!?  Good luck on Tuesday, let us know how it goes!

Hi Carrie, strawbs and Miss Sweetcheeks, welcome to the thread.    Hang on in there!   

Welcome back emma, glad you enjoyed your weekend away.  Whereabouts in Wales did you go?  

Lillyella, step away from the peesticks!!!   

kamac80, how are you doing?  Hope you're not too stressed!  Good luck for your exam tomorrow, and the lap&dye on Tues.  

Sailaice, how was your weekend?

Hi Katyloulou and Magpie, how are you both?

I didn't get my leccy cut off thanks goodness, just had pay a massive bill!!  All sorted now I think.  Can't believe the weekend is nearly over already    I've finally succumbed to the autumn cold that's going round the office, why do people insist on coming to work coughing and spluttering everywhere?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone.....hope you are all doing ok 

Strawbs and Miss Sweetcheeks ~ hi there.......welcome to the thread 

Kate ~ much luck for your exam tomorrow!

Jane ~ welcome back, your hols sound fab. Good luck for your cons on Tues 

Big hello to everyone else.....off to catch up now before Jane Eyre starts 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

I got back yesterday, after a nice (but exhausting) holiday!!!!  The cottage we were in was gorgeous, up a mountain, with views over all these valleys and mountains.  We were woken up by the sheep!!!  AF arrived on Thursday, when I was shopping (you always see loads of pregnant women when that happens!!!)  In some way it was a relief, as I'd been knicker checking every five mins, as I was a day late.  At least then I knew what was going on.  I'm going to go for it big style this cycle.  BMS every day from day 10!!

Sorry it's all been about me, but I've no chance of catching up on a weeks worth of gossip in one go, so I'll have to do that this week!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!  

Please will someone check out my graph!! What is going on?? I don't understand it at all!! I had a terrible day on saturday I cried all day and honestly don't know what is up with me   Must be the clomid I am definately taking a break as this built up stress must be affecting me! Did anyone watch Prime Suspect last night?

Helen O I am sorry you have succumbed to the office cold   stock up on Robitussin!!

Janie I am really glad you had a nice time babe, I think we might be on same CD   I am very emotional again this month btw so beware, you see the pieces falling soon  

Em I am really glad you had a nice time babe!! Are you ok??  

Strawbs  have you tested yet hunni?  

Emmab don't mention dogs!! I really want one   I want a bulldog, only £1500!!

Kate  

Lilyella when does your AF arrive?? Don't test it's far too early even tho I'm the same  

Miss Sweetcheeks  hope you are ok and we get to talk to each other more 

Lizzy B


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello girlies!

I hope you all had a good weekend, we had beautiful sunny days here.

Welcome home Jane! So glad you had a fab holiday,  but so sorry that the ol' witch got you . I think you are right, you need to discuss the IUI success rate, 8% seems quite low. I don't really know how they work it out. We were quoted 26%, but that is probably because we are unexplained and DH has a very high count. Also our clinic does have a high success rate anyway. But to be honest I really don't know how they can know for sure. Glad that your back hun  

Hi Emily, glad you had a good holiday too. I hope this is the month for you -    

Sailaice, sorry to hear that your have been so emotional. How are you feeling now?

Helen, there are so many coughs and colds about at the moment, they are sort of unavoidable. Bee propolis is great to shorten your cold, its a natural anti-biotic, you can get it in health food shops, it comes in tablet form. 

Emma, sounds like you had a great weekend. Perfect walking weather. 

Kate,     for your exam and lap and dye. Let us know how it all goes.

Hi Lilyella, I hope your 2ww isn't sending you too  . When do you test?

Hi Strawbs, sorry I didn't get a chance to PM you hun. How are you feeling? What CD are you on?

Hi Carrie, good luck for testing on Wednesday.  

Hello Kathryn, how are you hun?

Well we start IUI tomorrow. AF arrived in the night. The beginnig of tx is the only time I ever want to see the old witch! I have a baseline scan booked for lunchtime. So injections will start tomorrow night. DH usually does the injections - he like to be as involved as pos, but he is away on business for a few days this week, so I'll have to do them myself. I did have to do them a couple of times before so I'm not too worried. I went to see my osteopath last week, the first time in 18 months. She said my pelvis was twisted, and that it might have not helped in regards to my miscarriages. She has put it all back in line, which is good. I guess she could be right, as she said if the pelvis is tilted then the uterus is too. I'm so glad I went to see her before I started tx this time. 

Anyway I will stop rambling on!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm starting to feel emotional again   these tabs are crazy!! Good Luck for the IUI Liz!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailaice, where would I find your chart?  Sorry to hear you had such a bad day on Saturday, hope it isn't too bad today  

Good luck for your IUI Liz!  Hope your scan goes well. Thanks for the tip re bee propolis.  Is it safe to take on the 2ww?  

Go emmycaitlin!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Helen,

I have checked the bottle, it should be fine to take during the 2ww. It is totally natural the only warning it has on it is 'not recommended for people with allergy to tree resin'. 

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Liz. Not sure how I'd know if I had an allergy to tree resin!   Guess I'd know by now though.

Also just wanted to send some    to Kamac80 - hope your exam is going well!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi.. I'm new to this page and nervously excited! I thought my only option would be IVF but here I am trying naturally!! yay! 

Little bit to help introduce me... I lost my right tube through Ectopic in July 05 and I was told that my left tube was badly damaged and twisted round the ovary and not likely to be of much use.. I pressed for more investigation and the finally operated on my on the 5th sept.. when I spoke to the surgeon after, he told me that when they got in there (open surgery laparoptomy) they were able to untwist every thing and cut away all scare tissue and rescue my tube and the dye filled and spilled! they have said I have a good chance of conceiving naturally now! 

So Oct/Nov will be my first propper ttc post op! I have been monitoring my cycle & mucus (  TMI!! and trying to keep healthy etc and will be trying on Fri!!! 

Any tips on giving me a better chance and on how to deal with dissapointments as worried I shall be to negative when it doesn't work..

Good luck to all of you sending loads of baby dust! 

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ruthie!!

Welcome to this board!!  

Most of the girls are always on here that are trying naturally whether it's their 2ww or not! I am always around too!  

What do you do as it is to try and up your chances? I take a range of vits and also chart, "drink" Robitussin, Have acupuncture and eat healthily. I am also taking clomid to boost.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Guys - can I join you ?? I am waiting to commence IUI in December, but hoping that we will fall preggers in the meantime (despite high FSH   and clumpy sperm !!).  Has anyone of you tried preseed ?? Do you think it's any good ?? We've been using it for months, to no avail.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies 

*strawbs* - Hi and welcome to the thread  Good luck for testing   

*Carrie* - welcome to the thread nice to see u here as well. I was a week late with my AF - came yesterday - it was playing havoc with my feelings - so pinched a pg test from work which was negative. U should wait a bit longer.

*Lilyella* - thanks for the wishes - my exam went ok - i have no idea if i have passed or not!

*emma* - Glad u had a good weekend. My exams were ok today glad they are now out the way - until july!!

*Jane* - Glad u had a great holiday it sounded wonderful. But sorry that AF came - so did mine 

*Kathryn* - Thanks for the wishes 

*Helen* - Im not feeling too stressed - i was ok until i got into the exam hall then i began to panic as i couldnt remember anything!

*Lizzy* - thanks for the wishes 

*emilycaitlin* - lol at the amount of BMS!!

*sailaice* - why u so stressed hun?

*Liz* - Thanks hun. Good luck with starting the IUI. And that your mother is behaving?!!

*Ruthie* - Welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear your troubles but hope u concieve naturally.

*Flaming nora* - Welcome to the thread. Ive not used preseed but i know some of the girls on here have.

Well as u may have gathered i have finally done my exam! Also i go into hospital tomorrow and have my op on wednesday - does anyone know if they will still do the lap etc even with AF here? I guess i will find out!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Have only just had time to post as its my first day back at work and its been pretty hectic.

Welcome to Ruthie and Flaming Nora (great name)  

Kate - Hope you are OK and are not stressing too much about tomorrow.  They should still do your op.  I had AF when I had my last lap, my bleeding was much heavier afterwards though.  Good luck for the next few days, make sure you rest up afterwards as you will probably be a bit sore.  I found that the worse thing was the pain from trapped wind from all the air they pump you up with, I'm sure I dint need to tell you as your a nurse but I found that the best thing to shift the trapped wind was peppermint cordial and peppermint tea.  I bet your glad the exam is over, how long will you have to wait for the results??  Fingers crossed for you and sending lots of    for your op.

Flaming Nora - I haven't used pre-seed but I know that emilycaitlin and sailaice have.  How high is your FSH?  I have manged to get mine down a bit over the past few months.  Fingers crossed that you have some luck and don't need to start IUI.  I think that will be our next move too, but things are pretty stressful at work at the moment so I think we might wait until the new year.

Ruthie - lots of luck, sounds as though you have been through a lot already.  Wish I could give you some advice on how to deal with the dissapointments but all I can say is that we are all here and we will try to support you as much as possible.

Sailaice - I tried to look at your chart, but when I clicked on your ticker it asked me to log in, so I couldn't actually see your chart.  Sorry to hear you have been having a bad time with your emotions, I totally know where your coming from - I have been a complete emotional wreck whilst on clomid, and its not bl00dy worked for me anyway!!  

Kathryn - I'm glad your feeling better after your consultant apt.  I'm hoping I will too after tomorrow, I just want to have a plan of action now so I know where we are heading.

Liz - yes its very weird that my doctor gave a success rate of 8% for IUI, how on earth do they come up with these figures??  I think he is trying to push me down the IVF route.  Wishing you buckets of luck for your treatment I so hope it works for you   , what injections do they give you for IUI? are they the same as the IVF drugs??

Hello to Emily, emmab, lizzyb, lillyella, strawbs, carrie and anyone I have forgotten.

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

just posting quickly, as I'm off for a meal out with a friend.  Sailaice, I keep meaning to ask you about the acupuncture.  What's it like?

Kate -     for tomorrow and Wednesday!!!!!

Flamin Nora - I'm not sure about the pre seed, we used it twice, but it was just a bit weird  

Hello to everyone, I'll try and do some personals tomorrow, you are all putting me to shame!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for that emilycaitlin - have a nice evening out 

Jane - i hope they can still do my lap etc - i will find out in the morning! I have taken your advice on board and thanks! I should get my results around the 17th of december!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just noticed I have some new bubbles - don't know which one of you lovely ladies sent them or what I did to get them   

Am sending you all some back  

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane it was me who blew u a load of bubbles 

Read my post in girl and boy talk as i said i would blow bubbles to everyone who wished me good luck for my exam!!

Kate xxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - right back at yer!!!    I hadn't actually seen your post  

We'll be thinking of you over the next few days


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks hun - im getting nervous about it all!!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

It's been busy on here today...

*Kate* - will b thinking of you having your test. i had lap & dye in Aug and it was fine, take Janies advice on the peppermint tea, thanks for the bubbles 

*Janie* - Good luck with the cons appt 2m, let us know how you get on xxx

*Emilycaitlin* - hope you had a good night with your friend.

*Sailiace* - hope you are ok, when is your next cons appt?

*Flaming Nora and Ruthie * - good to meet you....

*Liz*- sending you loads of love and fairydust for this IUI cycle 

Hi To *Helen, Emma, Caddy, Lilyella, Strawbs and Carrie*. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning my beautifull TTC companions!!

Katyloulou I'm fine thanks!! my next consultant appointment is the 2nd of November, 2pm me thinks. I have took a couple of days off afterwards too.

Em the acupuncture is going great   I am not going this Tuesday because I can't afford it really   going the Tuesday after   Did you have a nice meal with your friend? I could quite easily go to Frankie and Bennies for a meal right now!! Yes I know it's 8am!  

Janie I don't understand why you would have to log in when you click on my ticker   either way I will pm you my login details. It's such a weird graph   Don't know whats gone wrong!! 

Kate I'm not stressed today babe!! Don't be nervous about anything you are going to be great, don't forget peppermint tea!

Flaming Nora  I use preseed!! It hasn't worked for me yet tho...


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning Sailaice

Hope you girls have a good day   

I'll catch up later

Love Kathryn xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

It's a bit of a grim day here  . 

Morning Kathryn  

Kate, thinking about you today. I had a laperoscopy and hysteroscopy back in 2003. I wish I known about the peppermint tea then, but to be honest the bloating is just uncomfortable rather than painful. 

Hi Sailaice, glad the acupuncture is going well. I have started reflexology again, I'm sure all these thing help.

Hi everyone else!

I'm off to see the osteopath this morning and then off to the clinic for scan and to pick up drugs. Will be back on later.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I still feel stressy even though I am having the acupuncture   wonder when it will go away


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, I have felt less stressed since starting the acupuncture....part of that though is feeling so BORED talking about my blooming reproductive system all the time !!    Is the acupuncturist concentrating on just your fertlity or just trying to destress you Sailaice ??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just fertility but I am going to ask him to sort out stress too   does that cost extra?


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Just fertility but I am going to ask him to sort out stress too  does that cost extra?


No, I think he can do both at the same time, he should be kinda treating the system as a whole, anyway, not just your ovaries  Has he 'diagnosed' you - mine (a she) has told me I've got a 'damp liver' !!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Morning TTC Ladies... Thank you for your BIG wellcome!

Well today we officially started TTC! LOL  I've been reading a brilliant book by Zita West 'How to get Pregnant' and she suggests the morning is best for the ....

*sailaice * - The things I have been trying so far are the usual monitoring and trying to keep healthy etc (not as easy to get the man to do!)... But I was thinking about Acupuncture?

*Kamac80 * - Good luck with the op My recovery went well but I did get an infection but nothing that a big does of antibiotics didn't sort in a few days (hope that doesn't effect ttc?) and Congratulations on your exam can I ask what it was for? 

*Flaming Nora* - Hiya Fellow newbie! I doth like the name!

Good luck this month to everyone here!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got that book (one of several !!).  I'm thinking of buying her vitamins.  Zita West all poo-poos the notion of having BMS every other day, she says if the sperm count is good do it every day.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Am having a mad day at work - too much to catch up with after being off and I have to leave early today for our consultant apt.  

Just wanted to pop on and say Hi    Hope you are all ok.

Will catch up properly later.

Jane xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Wow - thanks for all the bubbles!    

Glad your exam was ok kamac80 - hope tomorrow goes well too.   

Hi Ruthie and Flaming Nora, welcome to the thread!  

Sailaice, your chart looks a bit like mine - pretty random, until the ov shift.  You can't read much into day to day changes really (doesn't stop me trying!   ).  lol at 'damp liver'    how does that work??

Hi to everyone I've missed!  

I decided to stay at home today, nursing my cold - but I've ended up with loads of work to do    No rest for the wicked I s'pose!  The welfare lady is going to be in the office next week, I am going to have a chat with her as I can feel my moods getting out of control again, had a real panic last night and feeling very stressed today.  

Good luck for everyone on the 2ww!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <----just felt like getting that out of my system  

Ruthieshmoo there is a website that can tell you where your local acupunturist is!  

Janie hope you are enjoying work!!

Helen it is random I am so stressed over it but thats problibly Clomid Saila talking not the real Saila


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

A damp liver means I should avoid cold foods, bananas and dairy  

I didn't OPK this month coz I travelled to the states, and am travelling again in a few days time but I think I should do it this time, but it'll be a pain in the butt ! 

So, Clomid - for those who are on it - how does it make you feel ?? My mate who is on it (with PCOS) says it's made her eyesight all wierd.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmmmm I feel.....

Stressed, nauseous, bloated like my eyes are sometimes going to pop out of my head, depressed to the point where I want to jump out of the window, Hysterical, nervous, totally unloving, extremely tired, spotty, sweaty (certain times of month) shall I go on


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Hmmmm I feel.....
> 
> Stressed, nauseous, bloated like my eyes are sometimes going to pop out of my head, depressed to the point where I want to jump out of the window, Hysterical, nervous, totally unloving, extremely tired, spotty, sweaty (certain times of month) shall I go on


Oh blimey  Did your symptoms start straight away sailaice, or is it because you have been on it for a bit


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't remember them being this bad 5months ago this month has been the worst by far I feel chronically depressed and frustrated because I feel so crappy   apart from that I feel great!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - I can totally relate to all of those symptoms.  I had bloating, headaches, very vivid dreams most of which were very upsetting, stress, bad temper, spots and the worst thing for me was being a complete emotional wreck - I just couldn't stop crying most days and I also had very low self esteem which is odd for me as I am usually a very confident person but I had all these weird thoughts about DH not loving me anymore and I kept worrying that he was about to leave me - totally nuts but thats Clomid for you, it made me have all sorts of irrational thoughts!

Don't let this put you off though, loads of girls have very few side effects and get BFP's.

Am leaving for the clinic in a mo - you never know the doctor might put me straight back onto the   pills.

Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I bet Clomid does have a cumulative effect, and that is why you are feeling like this.  Does the acupuncture help at all ??


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afternoon,

Oh Sailaice, your Clomid side effects sound awful.   I hope your feeling better.

Helen, sorry your stressed and coldy  . I hope you feel better too!

Jane, I hope your appointment at the clinic went well.

Hello everyone else.

We it's all happening here. I found out today that I have PCOS. The consultant says thats why I responded too well last time (leaving my womb lining too thin) and why I have had three m/c's. He has put me on Met, Aspirin as well as the usual drugs, so I will be bruised and rattling by the end of the week! He says the Met will make me feel sick and give me a bad stomach (great ) but he says I will lose weight (really great  ). He is so sure we have cracked it this time, I just hope he's right!  

Liz
x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

*Janie* - hope things went well at your cons appt, thinking of you xxx

*Sailaice* - the s/e on clomid sound awful ... looks like I will be  next month too, unless of course we have a surprise this month  . I remember having headaches and mood swings last time I tried them.

*Helen * - Hope you are taking things easy and your cold gets better soon.

*Liz* - sound like your cons may have cracked it, I wish you loads of luck, do you see your cons privately?

*Flaming Nora* - my acupuncturist said I had weak kidney function and was working on that? Going to the States sounds fun, is it with work?

*Ruthie* - good luck with ttc naturally, I read Zita West books too.

*Emilycaitlin * - hope you are feeling ok?

I feel ok at the moment, still confused as to why no success yet. Keep thinking of my DH high count and motility, my open tubes, good ovulation results, uterus normal, such a mystery, no answers. Next steps, clomid ( again ), IUI ( poss ), IVF, can't keep waiting, driving me loopy.

I'm ok tho really, trying to keep happy.

Take care all.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Evening Girls

Liz    I found out in July that I had PCOS, I suspect I have had for years.  In a lot of ways its good to know you have it and then you can get the right treatment.  I am on Met too.  Your cons is right, it can give you an upset tummy but this does pass.  I felt pretty rough for the first two weeks, mostly with motion sickness and I had the shakes a few times because the met affects your blood sugar but it does pass and after about 2 weeks I felt fine again.  I am just about to increase my dose.  How much are you supposed to take?  I was prescribed 2000mgs but I have found it difficult to take this much, it seems I was given bad advice and the best thing to do is start off on a low dose and then slowly increase once the s/e's have calmed down a bit. The best thing is to always take the met on a full stomach - if you just have a snack you can feel poorly, I have also found that eating banana's have helped - not sure why, it was a tip from one of the other PCOS girls.  Anyway it sounds like your cons has got you on the right track, have you started your injections?  I have everything crossed for you    .  PM me if you need any more info on the Met.

Helen - hows the cold?  Hope you are feeling a bit better  

Flaming Nora and Kathryn - my acupuncturist said I have a cold womb so now I use a heated wheatbag.  

Flaming Nora - have fun in the states, where abouts are you going?

Ruthie - I am a Zita West fan too.  Lots of luck for this cycle   

Kate - I know you are in the hospital, but just wanted to say that we are all thinking of you and hope that it all goes well tomorrow  

Emily - How was your night out with your friend?  Hope you had a good time.  Are you back at work now?

Kathryn - glad to hear that your trying to keep happy.  Its hard sometimes, but keep your chin up if you can  

Hello to Emma, Sailaice, Caddy, Strawbs, Carrie and anyone I have missed.

Well it went ok at the clinic and we now have a plan of action. This month I am going to be drug free except for Met, then in Nov I am starting injections (similar to IVF drugs but a lower dose), if that doesn't work we are having IUI in December and if we still have no luck IVF in the New Year - am very scared by all of this but glad that we have a plan.  My doctor said there was no point in increasing the clomid as it clearly isn't working for me so there is no point in delaying things any further.  Liz, you'll have to give me some tips on how to deal with the injections - DH turned white and nearly fell off his chair when it was suggested that he did the injections, he is terrified of needles.  Am not sure how I feel really but I'll soon get my head around all of this.

Anyway I have waffled for far too long, so I'll say goodnight and will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Jane xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hey girls -

sorry i haven't been online lately but my modem decided to die!!!    i've only just been able to install my new one.  well, i am on cd34 today and period is 11 days late.  the nausea has gotten worse   called my gp on monday and he said to get straight down tues am for a preg blood test.  i've got to phone this afternoon for the results   

promise to do personals later this afternoon but wanted to let you know what's going on with me!
carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Miss Sweetcheeks I have everything crossed for you    

Janie I am really glad you have a plan! I feel more confident about my cons appointment now just hearing your good news. I feel like whilst being on Clomid I have been totally in limbo!!

Katyloulou   I am the same my DH has a high count and there is seemingly nothing wrong with me either  

Magpie I want some Metformin!!  

Nora Acupuncture hasn't done much..yet


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls - how is everyone today??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

I've just lost a really long post!!!!  I couldn't get on line yesterday, but dh erckns to have sorted it (heard that one before! ).

Sailaice - Sorry about the side effects.  This is the first month I've been ok on it.  I'm on my 2nd week off work, so whether that has any thing to do with it I don't know.  I did end up really sobbing, I mean gasping, nose running sobs at Holby City last night, which I don't think I would normally do!!!

Jane - I'm not back at work until next Wednesday!!!  I went to a beauticians yesterday, was there for 2 1/2 hours, back, neck, shoulder massage, foot massage, scalp massage, facial, manicure, £35!!!!  I'm going again next month! 

Miss Sweetcheeks - It's sounding hopeful!!!  

Kate - You will be having your op today, good luck!

Katyloulou - In some ways it can be more frustrating when you don't have a problem to treat.  Hope this month is the one for you xx

Liz - Your dr sounds pretty hopeul there, fingers crossed!!!!

Nora - How are you?

Helen - Are you better?

Ruthie - Hope you're ok.

Hello to Caddy, emma, strawbs and anyone I've missed.

I feel really bad today, as a friend, who was having her 3rd baby, with a new partner, is 23 wks pregnant, and had kept being really excited at me about it all the time, but I got to the stage where I couldn't speak to her very much, as I just couldn't handle it.  She's now found out that the baby has chromosome problems, and will have to have a termination.  I feel really guilty now.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

miss sweetcheeks, I've got everything crossed for you! It's sounding really hopeful  

Liz, sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with PCOS    At least now hopefully you'll get the treatment you need, I have to say tho it doesn't look from your picture like you need to lose any weight!!

emilicaitlin, so sorry to hear about your friend's baby, how awful.  I don't think you have anything to feel guilty for tho, it sounds like you're there for her and it's completely understandable that you found it difficult before.  

janie, hope your drug-free month goes well (I have to say clomid sounds like a nightmare!).  Great that you have a plan, your dr sounds good.  I feel for you re the injections!

Hi Katyloulou, I feel just the same, nothing obviously wrong with me or DH tho I haven't had any physical test yet, so why isn't it happening??  Its so frustrating and so hard to get on with life in the meantime.  I hope the clomid works for you this time.  

Sailiace, how are you doing hun?  Glad you're feeling positive - when is your cons appt?

Hi to anyone I've missed!

I'm back at work today, still coldy but it hasn't 'broken' yet if you know what I mean - I feel grotty and sneezy but not much to show for it!  Thanks for all your good wishes


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Also meant to send kate some    for her op today - hope it goes well!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*KATE AM THINKING ABOUT YOU LOTS!!*

Helen  poor baby!! I hate it when people feel poorly, 'specially my buddies 

Em don't beat yourself up about your friend   i am here if you need me.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Jane, it sounds like we are going to need each other for advice over the next few weeks. The injections are fine and you do get used to them very quickly. They don't hurt and the needle is very thin. Some girls inject in to their thigh, but other do it in the stomach. I don it in the stomach, as I can pinch a roll of flab and put the needle in there! The pregnyl jab (done 36 hours before basting - to induce ovulation) can be bit uncomfortable, only because there is more fluid, but it really not too bad. Thank you for the Met info. I am taking 1500mg a day (three tablets a day). I started on them yesterday lunchtime, and I haven't had any side effects yet, so I'm hoping I won't get any - what's the chances though eh? Glad that you have a plan to work to hun,     for the next few weeks.

Kate, I hope that the lap went well & that your not too uncomfortable.

Carrie, I hope you get a BFP when you do your test.

Emily, sorry to hear about your friend. It's understandable that you would have found it difficult when she was pg though, we have all been there.

Helen, sorry that your still feeling grotty  

Hi Sailaice, I like your Christmas ticker!

Hello Caddy, Kathryn, Emma, Flaming Nora, Strawbs and everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, glad you haven't had any s/e's - here's hoping you don't get any!  Thanks for the info with the injections - do you do your own?

Emily - sounds like you had a lovely pampering day, good for you, we all need a treat sometimes.  Sorry about your friend xx

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jane,

I have been doing my own this week as DH is away, and I don't mind doing them at all, but DH wants to do it when he is here I think he likes to be as part of it all as possible. 

Liz
x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hey you guys,

well, i wound up at the dr's this morning bc i was so nauseated and dry heaving plus normal endo bowel probs.  i am very pleased to report that the reason for this is i got a     !!!!  i am still in total shock!!  because i have been hurting and with my history i am off to have a scan tomorrow to make sure it's not an ectopic pregnancy.  i am sure it will be just fine but you know how these things are.  my dr calculated i am 5 weeks pregnant!  

still can't believe it   

lots of love,
carrie
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good afternoon ladies,

Have to be quick as this is my first week back to work since my op and I have loads to do!!bigbad^ Very very tired!

Sorry to hear about the side effects of Clomid *sailaice * sounds nasty but it will be worth it I'm sure ... I haven't been offered any extra help with ttc the consultant told us to try for 12 months and if nothing to come back and they will try something else but that sounds like a long time? 

Hi *Magpie*& anyone else who is on Met, can I ask how it helps? Lordy I'm so new to this!!

Got to loose weight get that BMI down and then hopefully they should put us on the IVF list but still got to try this tube out for a year?! 

Take care all!!
Ruthie x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Congratulations Miss Sweetcheeks*​
Fingers crossed for the scan but thats wonderfull news!!!! can't to read about your progress!!!

Ruthie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG......CONGRATULAIONS Carrie, you must be over the moon.  Lots of luck for your scan, keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just wanted to ask Carrie if thats ok... do you think the Acupuncture helped? I really want to try it but it's very expensive but if it's worth it? 

Thanks
Ruthie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Carrie!!! 

  

Liz
xx​


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

omg, you guys are so sweet!  i am blubbing yet again!!!!     

ruthie - i really do put this down to having acupuncture for my endometriosis.  it relaxed me and i really have faith in the principles of acupuncture


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG congratulations carrie!!    

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, but that is such great news!  

Right - I'm off to find an acupuncturist right now...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations Carrie!!!!       

Ditto about the acupuncturist!!!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Sweetcheeks congratulations!   
good luck with the scan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi everyone  I'm back on the 2ww! 

Sailaice sounds like you're having a crappy time, i hope you feel better soon.

Hello to janie and magpie, and to everyone else i don't know yet!

I'm on cd 24, and had some spotting yesterday and today. I am also very bloated. I'm trying not read too much into it, but wondered if it could be implantation bleeding? Then again would i be bloated if i were in early stages of pregnancy?  

I do this every month - imagine symptoms!!!! Has anyone else had spotting about a week before due on?
Oh.......it's going to be a long week...........lilyella xxxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, and congratulations to Miss Sweetcheeks - it's fantastic news !  I am getting more and more confident in this acupuncture business every day, Lord knows what it does, or even how it works, but it really seems to help women get pregnant - yay !! 

Lilyella - it's really difficult to read stuff into the spotting etc isn't it ? I hope it does turn out to be implantation bleeding, I really do. How common is implantation bleeding anyway - before I started to TTC I had never heard of it, but now I'm almost too aware and looking for it every month !!

Liz - re: your PCOS, hopefully now they have properly diagnosed you, you are on the right meds and the treatment will be effective.  It's SO annoying when you read that Victoria Beckham has alleged PCOS, as well as Jane Danson off Corrie etc, yet they still manage to concieve with no problems whatsoever    I think it must be a special celebrity form of PCOS.

People were asking about my trip to the US, we're off to a wedding in NYC and then holidaying on the Florida Keys... Our last big splurge before clinic bills I guess    We're going to the wedding with friends who we introduced... who are six months pregnant, naturally concieved, within a month of trying  ...And of course Mistress Flo is due to arrive on the day or thereabouts of the actual wedding in NYC...so that should be fun !!!   

I'm on Day 17, getting some (possible) ovulation twinges...but it could be trapped wind.  I've got it wrong so many times now, that I give up trying to recognise the symptoms    I must admit as the months drag by I feel more and more negative about concieving naturally...wrong I know, but I wonder whether it will happen, or is that just admitting defeat before I have begun ??

Anyway, sorry to be such a miserable moo !! I am trying to keep a sense of humour about this, but it can be difficult !!  
Nora
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Kate ~ really hope it all went ok for you today....take it easy hun xxx

Carrie ~ really wonderful news, congratulations to you  Good luck for tomorrow 

Emily ~ sorry about your friend hun....really so sad but you've no need to feel guilty.

Sailaice ~ £1500 for a bulldog!!!!!  Are they really that much? I just got a hairy hound from Battersea  Hope you are feeling ok now (((hugs)))

Liz ~ Sorry to hear you have PCOS.....loads of luck with your IUI 

Welcome Ruthie and Flaming Nora ~ good to have you here 

Hi Helen ~ you're a fellow Herts girl aren't you? Hope you are feeling better 

Hello to everyone else 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!! Sweetcheeks I am so happy for you!! How many times a week were you having acupuncture??   

I am feeling better thanks Lizzy   I am definately having a break after this cycle. I am going to drink wine and be merry over Christmas! 

Your not a miserable moo Nora!  I love Florida I go once a year I can't spend enough money if there was no limit on baggage I would bring back suitcase after suitcase!!

I think you do get bloated in early pregnancy Lilyella I have everything crossed for you babe  except my legs 

Ruthie I don't understand... you are trying clomid for 12mths is that what your cons said? I thought you were supposed to try it for only 6mths??

Janie and Magpie hopefully I will be joining you soon! I am hoping my cons will refer me for an IUI!! I will feel so much better to have you two to support me as i wouldn't have got this far without you two!! Anf the rest of the girls 

Em How are you today babe??   

I text Kate yesterday and she is fine!! She should be home today!  I am so scared!! Not long till my pussycat is due to drop her kittens!!! I am really getting nervous now


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

sailaice said:


> [/color=red]Ruthie[/color] I don't understand... you are trying clomid for 12mths is that what your cons said? I thought you were supposed to try it for only 6mths??
> 
> Sorry to be confusing!! I meant after my op to fix my remaining tube I have been told to try natrually but I get worried that it could be happening sooner if I was on clomid? It just seems such a long time till wait before we get a chance to try something else!! aghhhhhhhhhhh I'm moaning now I just wanna try everything... need to calm down..;-(
> 
> ...


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning my lovelies,

Ruthie, I hope that your don't have to try anything else and that the op means that you will fall pg naturally.

Morning Sailaice! Good idea to have a break over Christmas, let your hair down & start a fresh in the New year. Jane and I will be here for advice for IUI, but you never know you may not need it! I hope your cat is  ok & that the kittens get delivered ok  

Hey Lizzy, hope your ok hun!

Nora, it is difficult to keep positive isn't it? Just remember the majority of people get there in the end & we are all here to support you.  

Lilyella, I hope it is implant bleeding  . I got it both times that I was pg. I hope the next week goes quickly for you hunny.

Congrats again to Carrie! I hope your feeling well. 

Kate, I hope you feel ok. Rest up & relax. 

Hello Emily, Jane, Emma, Helen and everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls just a quick one - anyone know if its ok to take lemsip on the 2ww?  It says on the packet to consult yr doc if yr pg (chance wold be a fine thing!).  

Sorry feeling grotty so will do personals later - hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Re: Lempsip - I bet it's OK, but just to be sure instead perhaps take some paracetamol and make yourself a drink of honey and lemon - it'll be just as good.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Or a hot toddy Helen    

Liz I am actually looking forward to a break (trying to kid myself I won't be devastated if this month doesn't work) I am going to live on my mums delicious sausage stuffing 

Ruthie 12 months does seem a long time? I got started on a low dose of clomid, 25mg you could ask them if that would be ok for you. I'm sure if they aren't prescribing you anything there must be a really good chance it will work naturally


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sailaice, a break may be good for you, I have been au naturelle for 2 months but if I am honest does not stop the old calendar/knicker watch/symtpom check (esp nips) obsession     .  When are your kittens due?  I loooooooooooooove cats I have 2 british shorthairs and have told dh that if I am not pg by summer I will breed!

Helen, anything with jkust paracetamol should be fine, not aspirin though!  Good luck for your 2ww. 

Sweetcheeks congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a happy nine months    

Liz, glad the met is being good to you.

Flaming Nora, it is so hard to try and be positive, we all understand that .  Try your hardest not to analyse every possible symptom as it drives you mad even more (says me!)    

Lilyella fingers crossed for you too this month!

Hi to all the other girls.     

Well I am due af tonight or tomorrow I think, no sign just yet, very sore nips but have had these when pg and for af so who knows.  Trying hard not to think about things but it is impossible.  I WILL NOT TEST UNTIL MON         

I hate this part of the 2ww the most just wish af would show if she is coming!

strawbs xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Strawbs!

Your so good for not testing! I hope you have a good weekend & that you get a BFP on Monday!

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

Helen - I'd give the lemsip a miss.  They advise you not to take it because of the combination of paracetamol and high amount of caffeine that they put in it, which isn't good for early pregnancy,  I'd just have paracetamol and some hot ribena or something to be safe.

sailaice - Kittens?  How cute!!  Let me know if you need a midwife for the birth!!!   

Hope everyone is ok,  Am still enjoying being off work.  Feeling a bit weird, had a lot of heavy ewcm (sorrytmi), but only day 9.  Not sure whether to do an opk, or just save my money!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Strawbs! I do breed and show and I really enjoy it. It's a good and when I have shows booked and am preparing a cat or it's all systems go for a litter of kittens it does take your mind of ttc.      Good Luck for Monday.

Em i just might need a midwife   I'm really panicking now!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone,

Yet another thread that I didn't know existed!!  Mind if I join and share my nightmare wait on the 
Think I O'd last Friday - got a +ive OPK on the Thurs and then the cramps on the Fri, so guess that puts me at approx 6DPO?  God I hate all this symptom watching!! You'd think after 3 years of TTC for 5th time (4 previous m/c's), I'd have gotten used to it, but no, just can't help it!!!

Have spotted some familair faces - Liz, Kate, strawbs (we've chatted in the chat room), helen and old ones - hey Ruthie how ya doing?

Anyway.... sending you all  loads of  and  to us all who are still waiting and   to all those who have got to their dream!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Tasmin! I'm fine nice to find a place to stress out about TTC naturally... I've got to loose the dreaded lbs to before IVF currently going to the gym which the GP perscribed so that saves some money!!

I'm currently on CD8 so will be   from now until Monday as I predict that will be about right for OV.. my cycle flits from 25 to 28... then I shall join you all in the !!

*sailaice * - Your right they must have confidence in my tube I keep wishing it good luck as it's all by its self .. lol
*Magpie*here's hoping I get a miracle and it happens straight away!!

Ruthie x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

p.s well maybe tues, wed and thurs to be on the safe side!!! LOL


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Tamsin,

good to 'see' you!     for this cycle! I have my fingers crossed for you.

Ruthie   for the  !

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> p.s well maybe tues, wed and thurs to be on the safe side!!! LOL


Do it as much as you can !!!  And good luck !!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ruthie - just read your updated Bio - so sorry to hear about the Ectopic!  Well you're in good company - although, I'v still got 2 tubes, only my left one works too!!!  I also had a Laparotomy!  I know they say your chances are supposed to be more than 50% of conceiving with one tube, coz the egg from the right, can hop over to the left tube, but personally think that is wishful thinking!!!
Don't go overboard with the ..too much can be as bad as not enough - reduced sperm quality!!  2-3 times a week, every week,  is supposed to be enough!    I've even managed it, once the whole month before - back in my fertile days...a distant memory now!!!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Welcome to the board Tamsin.  Sorry to hear about your m/cs   good luck for this month's 2ww


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Ruthieschmoo good luck this cycle!  That will also speed up weight loss!!

Strawbs sending you pos vibes, i hope it's your month xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello Tamsin, I'm on dpo 9 approx so not too different from you. Lot's of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sailaice NEVER cross your legs while ttc.

Hi Magpie, Janie and everyone else.............

I have now had spotting( a really, really light bleed) that started pale pink and is now browny. It has been on and off for 3 days. I wish i new what it was. I'm worrying now that it's another cyst. I don't really have any pain, just the odd twinge and bloating. 

Lilyella xxxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

omg you guys, the day i have had!  i've copied from my other post so i haven't had to type it out again:

please can you help.  i got my long awaited bfp yesterday from my gp after doing a blood test as hpts were all negative.  hcg is 136 and gp estimates i am 5 wks pg.  had low down pain and gp referred me to hosp for a scan this am.  scan not done as they don't think they could be able to see anything at 5 weeks as gp wanted to rule out ectopic.  saw gyne dr at hosp and he has said he doesn't think it's ectopic after an internal but the registrar told him that endo can cause false positive hcg blood tests and that i may not be pg at all despite the horrific nausea and sore boobs and boobs changing and tiredness.  had my blood taken again this am to see if the hcg has doubled since tuesday and i find out tonight what the result is.  have any of you heard of this?? i have never heard of endo doing this.  i am gutted and cannot stop crying bc i don't understand what is going on.  your replies will be most appreciated.

after getting myself all upset and angry, i called my private gyne's secretary to get him to call me bc i knew he would be able to tell me what's up properly.  he has said that he's never heard of this endo hcg thing and that a reading of 136 is great news and does mean i am pregnant.  he said that pain during early pregnancy is v common, esp for endo sufferers.  i think he's gonna find whoever said this and tell them what's what  which is too right.  i've decided to go private for my pregnancy scans with him bc i trust him and am totally put off the john radcliffe now.

CAN YOU BELIEVE ALL OF THAT!!!

========
I was having acupuncture once a week xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailace, got my fingers crossed for your kittens, please post some cute pictures when they arrive!  Glad to hear Kate is ok.

Ruthie, it only takes one   !!  I'm in the 'more the merrier' camp, but I would agree with Tamsin if there are any probs with your DP's SA.

Flaming Nora, thanks for the advice, that's what I ended up doing.  Not made honey & lemon drink before, it was quite nice!  I've been in bed for a couple of hours and feeling a bit better now.

Hi sweetcheeks, I posted on the other board, can't believe what you've just had to go through, I think I'd be completely     by now!  So glad it was a false alarm.  

emilycaitlin, day 9 sounds a bit early but not impossible, I'd probably test if I were you (but then I do like poas!!     )

Strawbs you're so good for not testing!  Hang on in there hun!    

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I just (finally!) called my docs to check up on my referral, and bless them they'd sent the letter within a couple of days.  Its now with the cons, and I'm on the system. They reckon the waiting time for a first appt is about 13 weeks, starting when they got the letter which was three weeks ago.  I've to call back next week if I still haven't heard anything.  I know it's only the first appt but still lovely to feel things are moving!  Let's hope I'll be able to tell them it's not needed


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

How INCREDIBLY stressful for you !!!  I don't know a lot about endometriosis, but how on earth does it produce enough HCG to mimic a pregnancy  Listen to your private consultant, I would say !! Everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Sweetcheeks    any more news?? How stressfull for you. I am sure you are pg maybe it was a late implantation thats all.

Helen I have re-checked her due date she is due from the 9th onwards, I keep getting confused over it. Either way me and DH are off work from the 4th onwards so we should be ok!!

Lilyella o believe me my legs aren't crossed    everything else is though  

HI Tamsin 

Aw Ruthie. good luck with ^bms^ I am currently waiting to be in 2ww

Janie, Magpie you around??   

Em how are you today?

I've heard from Kate and she is in a bit of pain but hopes to be back on here today, bless her!

Something weird has happened this month I don't appear to of ovulated   I had loads of ewcm last night  still no spike on chart   so I don't know what is going on!! I always thought I ovulated on CD14.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

                     

I am going mad!! No af today darent test as cannot really cant face the disappointment!

I hate this!

strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Strawbs   I think you should test babes. I would because at least if it's a BFN you can move forward


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

hello 

my private consultant rang me last night to say my hcg has gone up from 136 on tuesday to 400 something yesterday   he says i am definitely pregnant and my first scan is booked for november 2nd   i cannot believe the stress the nhs duty gynes put me through yesterday and i feel v happy my private gyne have them a b*llocking!!!

love you all,
carrie
xoxoxoxo


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Strawbs, do your test before you drive yourself insane! You never know hun. it could be good news, and if not you can look forward to nyc and get ready to try again next month. We're here for you, don't forget. 

Sweetcheeks that's great news that all is well, take care and enjoy it!!! 

lilyella xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Phew miss sweetcheeks I am so happy for you!!! I feel a lot better so god knows how you feel   I was worried about you!!

Hi lilyella How are you??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

sorry I've not been around today.  My Mums been over.

Sweetcheeks what was that dr on about?

Strawbs - TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Having to log off soon, as dh nearly home for tea, not a thing ready!!!

Have a luurvely weekend, let us know how you get on strawbs


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi Sailaice! I'm ok but stressing out about this light bleed that i've had for 4 days now. Not due on for 6 days. Very weird and worrying me! So you don't think you ovulated? Could the test be inaccurate? Sometimes we don't ovulate every single month.(apparantly) Well keep trying for the   if nothing else!! I'm in a right old mood today, and don't want to go out tonight(round friends for girly night)
though it may be what i need. Just ordered bundle of ov sticks and preg tests off net. ready for next month. Up to much this weekend?

Emilycaitlin, take a leaf out of my book! Just sent dh out for takeaway before i go out! Poor thing, he's been at work all day. I'm just not in the mood! You have a good weekend too.

Speak to you all later lilyella xxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps strawbs have you done that test yet??


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not posted in what seems like ages. I did write a long post with loads of personals a couple of days ago but my computer crashed and I lost it all . I was too cross to type it all again!

Sailace- Have you had another day 21 blood test since starting clomid to make sure it is working? I'm sure it is and that you have ovulated but a blood test would help to put your mind at rest.

Carrie-  Congratulations that is wonderful news 

Lillyella- I have my fingers crossed for you that it is an implantation bleed.

Strawbs- Have you tested yet. BFP's tend to come in waves on here!

HelenO- Glad you are in the system now. Your first appt will soon come around. How is work now?

Kate- Glad the exam was OK. How are you feeling after lap and dye? Did they tell you what they found?

Janie- Your holiday sounds lovely especially the turtles. Sorry the  arrived though.

FlamingNora, Ruthieshmoo and Tamsin  

Hi to Kathryn and Emilycaitlin.Sorry if I've missed anyone.

I forgot who asked where I went in Wales but it was cregina near Builth Wells.

DH home next Friday. I have really missed him. Have had some EWCM today so no chance for us this month as expected. DH home for all of November though so fingers crossed!!

Love Emmax


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you're all as happy as I am that it's Friday!!     

strawbs, I think you should test too - i don't know how you're managing to resist!  Good luck!  

Emma, sorry to hear the timing doesn't work for you this month.  What does your dh do that takes hims away from home all the time?  (Just tell me to mind my own if I'm being too nosey!!)

Lillyella, got my fingers crossed for you!  The bleeding could be implantation - it's apparently meant to be like a period but lighter?  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!  

Sailaice, good luck for your kitty!  Maybe you're just ov'g late this month? Also, it can sometimes take a day or two after ov for your temps to rise (often does for me), so maybe it just isn't showing up on your chart yet.

Hi to anyone I missed!  

What's everyone up to this weekend?  I'm just planning a quiet one, hopefully some gardening if the weather is nice (such a glamorous life!!).


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls - sorry i am still feeling pretty much out of it and in pain still. I will try and catch up on personals soon xx

The op went fine and i was ok after the general anesetic - all i wanted to do was eat! They removed the 2 cysts on my left ovary and found one on the right ovary which they drained - they were all endometrioic cysts. They lasered all the endo away in my tubes but found that my ovaries are stuck to my pelvic wall - i now get the impression that we will still need IVF tx but will find out with the follow up appointment.

I am feeling quite sorry for myself and tearful and at present finding it too hard to deal with too many people around me becoming pregnant or having their babies - i will try and be back on soon but i cant really face up to much right now.

Thanks to sailaice for your lovely txt it was nice to be thought of - and to u kind girls who left me messages on here xxxx

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I haven't been around for a couple of days as I just got back from 2 days in London - you girls cant half chat  

Strawbs - I would test now if I was you, I know you probably cant bear the dissapointment if its a BFN but at least you'll know one way or the other - I really hope its good news for you and I have everything crossed    

Emma - I bet your excited about DH coming home next week, sorry to hear the timings are out for you this month, but fingers crossed for next month and at least he'll be home all month   .  The holiday was fab and yes the turtles were the best bit, it all seems like a distant memory though now - its awful being back at work.

Sailaice - Oh how exciting, kittens are just the best.  I haven't looked at your chart but will try again in a mo - Helens right though I find that sometimes my temp doesn't go up until 2 days after ovulation and as Emma says, maybe you should get a progesterone blood test just so you can tell if you actually ovulated and it should put your mind at rest.  I think your GP should be able to arrange this for you.

Carrie - Big Congratulations to you am so happy for you     

Kate - How are you feeling?  Hope everything went well for you - hope you are resting up and DH is taking good care of you    Just noticed your post - you must have done it while I was typing.  Good news that they managed to remove the cysts and laser away all the endo. Sorry to hear that your ovaries are stuck to your pelvic wall, I hope this can be sorted for you - fingers crossed for the folllow up apt.  Sorry you are still in a lot of pain and are feeling low - its not surprising you have really been through the mill the last couple of days, am thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery    

Lillyella - Hope that this bleeding is an implantation bleed    

Emilycaitlin - hope you had a nice day with your Mum today - how are you anyway?   

Helen - Hows the cold?  Hope your feeling a bit brighter.  Good news about your referral, Hopefully it will fly by and before you know it you'll be at your apt.

Liz - hope the Met is being good to you.  Hows it going with the injections?  I got my info through today, I'm going to be on Menopur, then one injection of Pregnyl and then cycolgest - is this what you have too? Do you have a date for your actually IUI?  I have everything crossed for you and am sending buckets of positive vibes your way    

Flaming Nora - try to stay positive hun, I know its hard but I really believe that positive thinking has to help    

Hi Tamsin nice to "meet" you

Ruthie - how are you?  

Well all my info arrived today about my drugs and my doctor is now saying that I should start IUI next cycle and not wait until December.....scary, it will soon be here.  I have to call the clinic on Monday, pay for my drugs and arrange delivery and then I go in a couple of weeks to be taught how to inject myself which I am a bit worried about but I guess if its whats needed then I'll do anything.

Jane xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning!

HelenO- My DH is in the Marines, that's why he's always away. Not very helpful when ttc! 

Kate- Sorry that you are feeling down. You've had a huge amount of stress with the exams and lap and dye so close together. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the follow up appt so you know what the next step is. Thinking of you  

Janie- Wow! Starting IUI next cycle, that sounds exciting. Can understand you feeling a bit scared as it's all happening so quickly and you must be thinking 'this could be it'. Good luck! 

Liz- How are you getting on?

I'm off to town today to buy DH's Birthday present. He flys back on his birthday so at least I'll get to see him on the day. He wants a playstation portable or whatever it's called! Such a big kid I know! I'm hoping they haven't all sold out for xmas!

Bye for now Emma x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning my lovelies,

Kate, glad the op went well, but sorry your feeling down. I seem to have bumped into every pg woman in West Kent recently, so I know how you feel (Sevenoaks is particularly bad!) Thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Hi Emma, I hope you get DH's present, have you got anything else in mind if they have sold out? I'm sure they haven't though - too many weeks left until Christmas I reckon.

Hi Helen, it's nice weather here so far, what is like with you? Have you managed to get any gardening done? I sure get out there myself.

Strawbs! How are you feeling? Hold out for testing hun!

Carrie, so pleased that it is all going well, sounds like you are in better hands now.

Lilyella, I hope that the spotting has stopped.

Jane, the Met got the better of me last night. I think I had too much mayo on my salad yesterday lunchtime. Had Met   most of the day and then the sickness kicked in - oh man I felt rough  

Hi Sailaice, Nora and Ruthie,Tamsin, Kathryn, Emily, Caddy, Lizzy and everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi to all of you !!   Just to say my delivery of rose-quartz came through the post today, my mate who does Shiatzu reckoned it got her pregnant !!!   It's a very pretty stone, if nothing else  

Sorry to hear that the metformin has made you feel ill, Liz - will it be like that all the way through ??  Have some positive vibes   

Got my prescription for Clomid today (private), is it best to try and get it off the internet or will it be cheaper in a normal pharmacy ?  

Jane - good luck with the IUI and stuff, I will be a month or so behind you, so let us know all that happens !  I'm sure the injecting thing will be absolutely fine.  Got everything crossed for you  

Nora


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls, Just a quicke as I'm about to go out.  Just wanted to say to Liz that I'm sorry the Met has made you feel ill - I had the same thing when I first started, feeling shaky and sick.  Try to make sure you only take it on a full tummy and hopefully the s/e will ease off.  I used some of those travel bands that you can get from boots and I found they really helped with the sickness and nausea.  The s/e lasted about 2 weeks for me and then I was absolutely fine, so this will pass.  I also found that if I ate to many carbs or very rich food the s/e were much worse.

Anyway got to dash as DH is waiting for me.

Will try and get on again later and catch up with you all properly

Jane xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Have spent a fortune in town and just realised that I don't get payed til a week on Tuesday! Thought it was Friday so now I'm really skint. Hope DH isn't expecting me to take him out at the weekend (will have to raid the joint a/c if he is) Managed to get the PSP with accessories and a game in Argos. I hope he spends as much on me for my birthday !!

Liz- Sorry you have been feeling sick. Hope it soon wears off.

FlamingNora- Let me know how it goes with the rose quartz. I've had a moonstone by my bed for the past year but no luck yet!

Emma x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls!

Imsomnia strikes again!

Emma sorry your dh will miss the "window" try anyway!!        

Janie good luck with the iui, that is my next step too so will be watching you closely    

Liz sorry the met struck you, I had two bad episodes and soon learnt what triggered it.  I was a bit shakey for first couple of weeks but feel Ok most of the time now.  It is worth it honestly.  I got a bfp after a month on it (did m/c).  It apparently improves the quality of your eggs so all good.  

Nora-I just paid a normal prescription price for my clomid whatever that is £6.50?  Good luck with the rose quartz, I have been sleeping with that and moonstone I have tried it all!

Kate-glad the op went OK, hope you have a speedy recovery

HelenO-how is your 2ww going when do you test?

Sailace have you got your new babies yet? (kittens).  Hope all goes well for your cat.      

Hi to all the other girlies Ruthie,Tamsin, Lilyella, Kathryn, Emily, Caddy and Lizzy sorry if I have missed anyone    

Well no news from me!  I am 2 days late, nips are like saucers, have had to put a bigger size bra on!  I have had some slight cramping but no af.  I was convinced it had arrived during night but no.

I do not wnat to test yet as when I did get pg tested at cd31 and BFN and was distraught for a whole week-no af so I tested again and it was bfp I went on to m/c at 7 wks and think all the tears and sadness did not help!  I will test on wed.
I am off to New York on fri so need to know before I go, I will not enjoy my hol for worry if I do get a bfp!                               

Hope you are all having a nice wkend

strawbs xxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning! It is grey,wet and miserable here 

Strawbs- Thanks, I plan to! I won't be able to keep my hands off him after not seeing him for 5 weeks ! I really hope the  stays away for you . How long are you going to New York for?

What is everyone up to today? I think agility will be cancelled because of the rain. I might do some silk painting later but other than that nothing planned.

Emma x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi all, well it was NOT implantation bleeding, it was the start of my period 1 week early.  I can't believe it, i am never ever early so i don't know what is going on? Anyone have any theories why i would suddenly come on a week early? I feel really upset at the moment and a really heavy AF is not helping.   I don't know wether to go to the docs tmoro about it? Now i'm wondering if i ovulate early some months as i get spotting around day 11 sometimes and the ovulation pee stick sometimes doesn't show up at all. I'm bloody confused!! And fed up!!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Strawbs     

Sailaice have the kittens arrived? 

Love to you kamac80 take it easy xxxx

Magpie and Janie hope you both ok xxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

lilyella said:


> Hi all, well it was NOT implantation bleeding, it was the start of my period 1 week early.  I can't believe it, i am never ever early so i don't know what is going on? Anyone have any theories why i would suddenly come on a week early? I feel really upset at the moment and a really heavy AF is not helping.  I don't know wether to go to the docs tmoro about it? Now i'm wondering if i ovulate early some months as i get spotting around day 11 sometimes and the ovulation pee stick sometimes doesn't show up at all. I'm bloody confused!! And fed up!!


Sometimes those OPK testers are not totally reliable. It is entirely possible that you ov'd on Day 11, lilyella - I'm so sorry that it was , but at least you may have learned something about your cycle and how it works. When did you think you'd O'd and what day are you now ??


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Flaming Nora, i thought as my cycle is always 29/30 days that i'd ovulate between cd14 and cd17. We normally ttc cd12/13 to cd18. I am now on cd 26. I started period on cd 24! this month which is very unusual. I sometimes get spotting around cd11 even normally when i have a 30 day cycle. I thought if i ovulated that early, my cycle would normally be shorter. If you make any sense of this reply you are a genious!! lilyella xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

lilyella said:


> Thanks for the reply Flaming Nora, i thought as my cycle is always 29/30 days that i'd ovulate between cd14 and cd17. We normally ttc cd12/13 to cd18. I am now on cd 26. I started period on cd 24! this month which is very unusual. I sometimes get spotting around cd11 even normally when i have a 30 day cycle. I thought if i ovulated that early, my cycle would normally be shorter. If you make any sense of this reply you are a genious!! lilyella xxxxxxxxxxx


Periods have a funny habit of taking us completely by surprise sometimes don't they !! 
I think there is a number of possibilities, one being that you didn't ovulate and you are having an anovulatory cycle (don't worry about that - it's natural to have cycles like that every now and again), but generally anovulatory cycles tend to be longer rather than shorter. Or that you ovulated earlier than normal on day 11 - and I suspect it's probably that, actually. Perhaps the spotting you get normally on D11 could be the prelude to ovulation, but this time it looks like you may have actually o'd on that day. Most months you do probably ovulate on CD14 etc, but this month you just did it earlier. Remember that the one thing that hardly varies among women is not the day they ovulate, but how long their luteal phase is and it looks like your luteal phase is just right at 13 days +. That is why one of the recommendations for  is to do it all the way through the cycle, not on particular days, as you could literally ovulate anytime !!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Flaming Nora, lets hope it was just a one off, and believe me next cycle i am   from when AF is finished! Thanks for your advice, i feel a bit better about it now. lilyella xxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

lilyella said:


> Flaming Nora, lets hope it was just a one off, and believe me next cycle i am  from when AF is finished! Thanks for your advice, i feel a bit better about it now. lilyella xxxx


Yeah, do it from about Day 7 or something - at least you are covering all bases then


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I       from cd8-cd22/24 (tedious I know!lol)  It has worked for me once and I have ridiculos cycles, yet to know about this month.  I did find that preseed helped on those particularly difficult days       

strawbs xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Magpie, hope you're feeling better now.  Metformin sounds like a nightmare! My cold is definitely on its way out, thanks. I love the picture of your chickens! They look cute.  

Lilyella, sorry to hear AF arrived.  

strawbs it sounds like you know what you're doing!  hang on in there.  NY sounds great, are you going for a hol?  Xmas shopping maybe?? Can't believe it's nearly that time already, my work colleagues are already staking their claims for taking leave over xmas.

kamac80, just wanted to send you some    

Flaming Nora, I've got some rose quartz that I was given to help me with my travel sickness (have to admit I was v sceptical but actually no longer get it so maybe it worked!  Something did anyway). What do you do with it to help with ttc??

carrie, how are you hun? Hope you keep posting here now you've got your  .  Has it sunk in yet?

janie it all sounds a bit scary but also exciting! Really hope this works for you.  

Sailaice, how's Miss Kitty?  I had a sneaky look at your chart and it looks like you finally got your ovulation temp rise, yay!   

Hi to anyone I've missed.  The 2ww is really starting to get to me now!


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Helen, I was told to run it under water and stick it under my bed, which I have done so accordingly. Perhaps it's   but it can't do any harm and that's the main thing


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi to all the girls who have sent me get well wishes  

I feel a bit better today - my head is thumping but at least the sickness has stopped.

Im still finding it hard to post on the site - while ive been in hospital loads of people i know on the site have been getting BFP's - although happy for them its making me sad that its not me.

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a really quick post, will catch up 2m.

Kate - I know how you feel, It is so hard to hear about BFP's, even tho you are pleased for people it still hurts, I understand how you feel  

Liz - hope your feeling better, I didn't realise Met had such bad s/e's.

Janie - Hope you had a good weekend, I send you load of love and luck for this cycle  


Flaming N-hope the Rose quartz does the trick for you.

Helen - I know what you mean the 2ww drives me loopy, but I don't hold out much hope this month as we didn't have much   will need to focus more next month when back on the clomid.

Straw - sounds really positive for you this month, I understand why your not testing.  I very rarely test as my AF is so regular and I have only tested a few times.  Good luck.

Lilyella - so sorry the witch arrives, she is so mean !!!

Sailaice - hope you had a good weekend.  How are you feeling ?

Emma - Glad you got your hubby's pressie, how did the silk painting go?

Hi to Emilycaitlin, hope you had a good weekend, when are you back in work ?

Got to go, post longer than I thought.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!  

I spent all weekend on the sims   Taking breaks for obligatory  . No kittens yet, I think she will have them on November the 9th!! So DH has taken time off and I have time off on the 3rd and the 6th. I ovulated last Friday!!  

Em have you had a good weekend and is your internet all back to normal now??

Katyloulou I wish I rarely tested!! I go through tests like my cats through cat food!! I have had a good weekend thanks   been on the sims most of the time  

Kate  

HelenO I did get my temp rise   Thanks for looking at my chart I feel so happy I have ovulated I always thought I ovulated on or around CD14 but apparently not!!  

Strawbs have you tested?? I used preseed last night but it was probably a waste because I ovulated Friday!! DH was so poorly last night yet I forced him into  bless him. I was convinced I could hear my ovaries whirring!!  

Lilyella do you chart?? I find it really helped me this month as I was convinced I ovulated on CD14 it turns out I don't!!  

Emma B silk painting? I've never heard of that before   is it good?? How did you get on babe? I got my DH a psp last year for Christmas he spent as much as me thankfully!!   I always think that too!!

Nora someone told me to use Tigers Eye crystal, bizarre I haven't managed to find any yet  

Janie  I have had CD21 tests before and probs won't get them again as I think this is last cycle of clomid now   I have had my temp rise   I ovulated yay!! I think it's great news the IUI has been brought forward!! Do you think you will be ok with learning how to inject yourself?? 


Love me


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Sailaice no i don't chart. Do you mean your temp and cm? Tell me what to do?  lilyella    xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning!

It's been a busy weekend on here!!

Strawbs -    for Wednesday. Just out of interest, the bms from cd 8, was that every day, or every other day?

Lilyella - Sorry about your AF. 

sailaice - Hi, had a good weekend thanks, sil was here, so we went out different places. I THINK the internet's back to normal!







How have you managed to work out when the kittens are due?

Kate -







I hope you feel better soon.

Kathryn - I'm back in work on Wednesday  Only for 3 weeks though, then off for another week!!

Liz - How's the met going?









Helen - How are you?









Nora - You'll have to tell us all where we can get some rose quartz!!!!









Emma - You sound very artistic!!!!









Jane - Good luck for the IUI!!!!









I'm on cd 12 today (despite what my ticker say's!!) Started  !!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Lilyella, you can get a digital fertility thermometer (I got mine from Boots) and you just take your temp every morning.  It's important to take it at about the same time each morning, and do it first thing before anything else, even going to the loo, because any movement will increase your temp and confuse the reading.  I chart on paper, but Sailaice charts online - click on her ticker.  The best book for explaing how to chart and how to interpret the results is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Wieschler, I would really recommend it.

Sadly the temping has caught me out today - my temp dropped dramatically this morning, so it looks like this is another bfn.   It'll probably take another couple of days for AF to show her face and confirm it, but it doesn't look good.  I'm feeling pretty down about it right now.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Helen, .  It's not over till AF arrives though xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emily
just a quickie as at work.  I bms very other day from cd8, I then had ewcm on cd14 so bms, cd14, 15, 16 then evry other day until cd22 sometimes I do till cd24.
  We dont have male factor though, just cant face every day.  My consul said every other day should be sufficient.  I used the preseed this month as I normally have no cvm, I got loads on d14 and this was not the day after bms so that was a good sign.

My temps are still up today so not sure what is going on, have had af cramps all wekend but no sign yet cd33 today.

good luck strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh strawbs I really have my fingers crossed for you babe!!

Lilyella I got my digital fertility pack from boots and I use Fertility Friend to chart


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good afternoon everyone... Hope everyone is having a good Monday!?  lol

*Strawbs* got all fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 

*Helen* Hi to you and I hope AF does not show her face!... I complety struggle with the temp taking I always seem to move to soon and my temp changes or I nearly always have a disrtubed night (going to the loo etc)... 

*Nora* - Hiya...I'm trying to follow my ewcm... does that mean you start  as soon as you see ewcm? sometimes I think I've got my chart all sorted then I get so confused!!!

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well!!
Ruthie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Salice,

Any Kittens yet? 
Ruthie


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone... Hope everyone is having a good Monday!?  lol
> 
> *Strawbs* got all fingers and toes crossed for you!!!
> 
> ...


Ruthie, I think the best thing is to have regular sex during the whole cycle, and just increase the  when you notice the EWCM. IMO, start having reg. sex from D7 or so until your period starts.


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Strawbs, lets hope the cramping is a good sign for you. How long should your cycle be? Best of luck! 

Helen0, it's a horrible feeling when you think it's not worked again. BUT, until AF arrives you never know, so i'm sending you loads of   

Sailaice, go girl i hope this is THE month! 

Kamac80, i hope you're feeling a bit better today 

Janie good luck with th tx    

Hi to emily, magpie, ruthie,emma and anyone i've missed  lilyella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Flaming Nora, i went to docs today just to discuss my cycle and he said he's not too concerned about the short cycle as it's only been a one month thing.(lets hope i'm back to normal next month) and that yes i could've ovulated early. So i am now all geared up with 40 ovulation sticks and will be ttc from cd 7. Poor dh!! 

How are thing's with you? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

lilyella said:


> Flaming Nora, i went to docs today just to discuss my cycle and he said he's not too concerned about the short cycle as it's only been a one month thing.(lets hope i'm back to normal next month) and that yes i could've ovulated early. So i am now all geared up with 40 ovulation sticks and will be ttc from cd 7. Poor dh!!
> 
> How are thing's with you? xxxxxxxxx


Hey Lily

My ovulation day has ranged from D11 to D26  so now we just have  all through the cycle. That preseed sure comes in handy sometimes   I'm waiting for my sore boobs to start up pre-period, they drive me bloody mad  I have no idea what day I ovulated on, I've given up trying to track it, it makes me too wound up.

N


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys. 
Have had a really busy day at work. The Health Visitor I work with only works term time and loads of her Mum's have delivered......typical!
Sailace- I have been making some silk painted boxes with beading on them. Haven't done any for ages but have been bored with DH away. I'm hoping to sell them at a craft fair.

Strawbs- 

HelenO- It's not over until the   arrives.

Lillyella- Glad your doc thinks everything is OK. Good luck this cycle.

Kate- I know what you mean re:BFP's. One day it will be our turn   

Hi to everyone else, Emma xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)




----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

You ok Strawbs 

Hi Tamsin ~ welcome to the thread 

Kate ~ ((((hugs)))) Glad to op went ok.....really hope that it works for you hun. Sorry that you are feeling so down, i really really hope the lasering works for you......take care xx

Lilyella ~ sorry the wicked witch arrived....good luck this month 

Carrie ~ so pleased everything is ok hun......i'd never heard about endo causing that either! Do you know there's a thread on babydust for those who are pg from this thread....here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69932.180

Hope everyone else is doing ok....sorry for not catching up with everyone but i really have to go do some work!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Strawbs, whats up? Has AF arrived??


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls!    

No af, some cramping but a BFN at 6am.  Havent got a clue what is going on as temps are still up, will keep testing all week.  I hate this 3ww!  I am on cd34 today, thought I had ov cd15 but maybe cd20 ewcm says one thing, temps another,                

My first cycle after my drilling was cd30 but pre-op only 2afs a year.

hey ho New York on fri so that will take my mind off it.                    

how are we all this morning, I am a bl00dy insomniac!

Thanks for the well wishes, that was my brain exploding.

no kittens sailaice? you will have to post some piccies make us all even more broody.

Liz, are you starting the meds this week for your iui?

lilyella our bodies do strange things sometimes, I hope your strange cycle was a one off.

Is janie on hols havent seen her for a bit?

Hi to all the other girls        

strawbs xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Strawbs - so sorry you got a BFN this morning, with your temps still up you can't be sure, it's such a mind game.  New York to look forward to will help keep your mind busy.  I love New York been 5 times and may go again next year.

Janie - hope you are ok ??  

No times for PM sorry, got to go to work, will catch up later.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No Kittens yet!! How do you all think I feel I walk in every night looking at a big pregnant belly that doesn't belong to me  

Strawbs  what is going on babe?? It's not over till AF arrives. How do you feel in yourself!?

Hi Lizzy 

 I love craft fairs Emma but never know where any are  

Nora do you chart hunni?

Lilyella do you get your ovulation sticks free?? I buy mine from Access / Diagnostics.

Ruthie How's you??

Janie, Magpie and Em where are you my home chicks??


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey girls

I'm off to New York this week too Strawbs - you're not going to a wedding there are you, that is what we're going over for !!  Regards your AF, it's such a pain in the ass waiting for it   but as Sailaice says, it ain't over till the fat lady sings, so good luck !  BTW, was it your second urine of the day you tested on, I think it should be that one because the first is full of too many waste products from the night before or something  

Yes I have charted Sailaice, I was doing it on the Toni Weschler software but found I got too obsessed with the minutaeia of it all. Also, that software doesn't always interpret the temperatures correctly, and even though you can change it manually, it still can wreak havoc with the whole chart. I'm going back to OPK testing next month, it's the last cycle before IUI   so I need to have a clue when AF arrives (or doesn't !!  )

I think this cycle is a bust already because my knockers have started to get sore, which is usually a sign that Af will be here in a week or so.  I think the period is probably going to arrive smack bang in the middle of my mate's wedding, as it seems every time I go on holidays/go to weddings AF always tries to turn up as well   

Nora
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Nora
no NY is just a nice break for halloween, dh is irish and he loves halloween.  I have never been before, I am trying to look forward to it but with all this af malarky I find it hard to think about ANYTHING else.

With regards to urine, i thought first morning was better as more concentrated       

I will wait and test again tomorrow

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone!

Thanks for the warm welcome!  

Well tested yesterday and I think 10 DPO and surprise, surprise a       Really hoped the symptoms I'd been having were PG and not pre-AF. No sign of her yet, but am sure she is circling!

Sorry to hear you got a BFN too strawbs   Hope you enjoy NY!  I've never been either!

Nora - oh have a great time in NY too!  How exciting!

Hi, Liz, Kate and Helen  Have posted to you on the Inbetweeneies

Gosh so many ladies on this thread, I'm never gonnna keep up  



Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am sorry about your BFN Tamsin!! Are you charting (I am obsessed with Charting) What do you temps look like if so?

Strawbs have a lovely time away honey, when do you go??

My (.)(.) always get sore too but I have heard so many people say they had every pre-AF symptom in the book and they still got a BFP!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning ladies....

Wow *Strawbs & Nora* in NY I'm a tad jealous... anything to take the mind off it all! 

Well Got in last night and I had one ov stick left so I used it on the off chance because at work i noticed loads of ewcm.. it was a very strong definite LH surge!!  Sooooo waited for PD to get home and well u know...  and i really think that I am in the middle of ov because it's my first day of the 2ww on a 25 day cycle... so ... something odd though we have been  every day since last Wednesday and it's been fine but half an hour after last nights fun and frolicks I got cramping pains... not sure if it was wind (sorry tmi) or of ov pains? hoping it's ov pains... anyway we shall wait and see!!!! eak I'm such an inpatient person!!!

Hi to all the other ladies!! *Salice* can't wait to see those cute kitten pic's!!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

p.s Tasmin sending big hugs..  but don't give up until AF arrives!!

R xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see what the little minx has! Knowing my luck a litter full of torties!! She could have anything really. The father is my red stud and Miss Kitty is a tortie. http://www.cats4u.co.za/colourchart.htm <--it's all about genetics 

Keep going at it Ruthie!! I might do an ov stick when I get in  I still have slimy cm (not quite the egg white kind)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi sailaice - thanks for the vibes!  Not too hopeful though  No, don't chart..+ive OPK's ands cramps mid cycle and a few 30+ Day 21 tests are enough for me!! I'm so envious of you and you soon having some kittens in your house!  I'm a feline fan, and have 2 x 14 yr old girls (see pic on left!) and don't think it'd be fair on them, to bring a new one in now..*sighs*

Ruthie - thanks for the hugs!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Tamsin, sorry for your BFN   but could 10dpo be too early?  It ain't over till the witch shows her face!

Sailaice, wouldn't you like to have tortie kittens then?  I love tortie cats, definitely my favourites (especially the really fluffy ones!).  It's great to see you're getting into the charting, it's very easy to get obsessed by it (voice of experience   )

Go Ruthie!    

Strawbs and nora, have a great time in NY.  strawbs, according to Toni Weischler 19 days of high temps are a pretty definite sign of pg, so it could be good despite your bfn - some ladies need a blood test to confirm, it all depends how your body deals with the hcg I think.  Good luck!   

Hi lilyella, Katyloulou and emma b, hope you're all well.  Thanks for the positive vibes - I think they're working, I'm feeling happy again today even though my temp was low again this morning so I'm fairly sure this isn't my month.  Maybe next month will be 'the one'!

Liz and Janie, you both ok?  You're very quiet!  

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Torties are ugly kittens   they look like a mucky black it's not untill their colours come through they look good   I think torties are naughty!! I don't think I would ever have another <---so she says now   I am putting in for the West of Scotland cat show on the 16th of December!! Miles and miles away from me!! Never mind, he better do well!!   

14yr old girls, bless them. You never know which way girls will take kittens. Spayed girls generally take well to baby kittens but then again sometimes they don't.


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hello all! 
Strawbs, don't be sure on the bfn until AF arrives. Whatever happens you'll enjoy the fab big apple! (3 week)

Tamsin, sorry about the bfn, but again you never know for sure until the old witch rears her ugly head. 

Sailaice, i too get my ov sticks from acc/diagnostics. Just bought some preseed too!! I'm right set up this month!  

Helen0, good luck   

HI to Flaming Nora, janie,magpie, emma, Ruthie and everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me? I'm just waiting for AF to give up!!!   I'm about to tackle a mammoth pile of ironing! I must have 30 items!!! 

lilyella xxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Interesting Sailaice, i have a girl cat who's 3 yrs old and really naughty (attitude from hell)! But i love her! The other week we went to a rescue cattery, i wanted a kitten, but i'm really worried how she'll react. I'd never forgive myself if she ran away and something happened to her. So i haven't done anything about it. What do you think?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There is going to be fighting rest assured of that  but I usually let them get on with it or sometimes pen them till they get used to each other. I am having trouble myself at the moment but I don't let them get on with it as my queen (the trouble causer) is pregnant but once kittens have gone she will have to learn to get along with our other resident queen!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry, have not had time to get on here, its totally crazy at work at the moment and have increased my Met dose and have not been feeling too good.

Haven't got time to read through the posts at the mo, as I'm just popping on here between meetings.

All my drugs arrived today for my IUI.....scary.  Am going to the clinic tomorrow to get a lesson on how to inject myself am getting a bit worried, it all looks so complicated.  

Anyway, I hope you are all ok, will try to catch up properly tomorrow.  Sorry no personals and for the me me me post.  promise will catch up properly as soon as I can.
  
Love to all
Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been on today, I'm getting ready for going back to work tomorrow.  Sorry about the bfns strawbs and tamsin.

I got a positive opk today, and have felt really tender all day, so hoping it's a good sign.

Sorry I have to go, I'll try and get on line at work at some stage tomorrow.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been around guys, I feel pretty low at the moment. Met is making me feel so tired, and I'm never good when I'm tired. I seem to have had a constant headache the last few days, waves of nausea and I feel really hormonal tonight - VERY grumpy.

Hope your all ok, I haven't had a chance to catch up.

Sorry to hear about the BFN's Strawbs and Tamsin, I'm thinking of you both. 

I have a scan tomorrow, will let you know how I get on,

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Magpie, sorry to hear Met's giving you such a hard time. I've blown you some bubbles to cheer you up  

Good luck for your scan.    

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmmm still no AF....she sure likes stringing you along doesn't she! Had a few cramps last night and (.) (.) seem to be more tender, so expected to awake this morning to her, but nope..Grrrr Am sure she'll show up sometime today!

*Liz* - sorry the Met has been giving you a hard time...I know initially it can play havoc, so hope it settles down soon for you

*emilycaitlin* - well done of the +ive OPK - 

*Jane* - sorry to hear the Met is giving you a rough time too... at the clinic today!

*lilyella* - hope you managed to get all that ironing done! Must admit, i just do in on a as and when needed basis!! Not my fav chore!

*Helen* - well it is tempting to test again, I have to admit, perhaps I'll give it till lunchtime, then if still no , I'll test this arvo!

 - to all you other ladies out there!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

Janie and Magpie I am sorry you both feel a bit crap   Em get on the job


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Liz, sorry to hear that you not feeling to good, I am feeling a bit under the weather too since I increased my Met dose.  It will pass though I promise xx

Emily - Good luck with the BMS, good news on the positive OPK, got everything crossed for you.

Strawbs    , hope you have a great time in New York, where are you staying?  Did you say you were off to Boston too?  

Kate - Hope you are feeling a bit better, have been thinking about you.

Sailaice - any sign of those kitties yet?  How exciting.  I would love another kitten but my girls are 10 and I don't think they would be very happy about it.  They are so spoilt.

Hi Kathryn - how are you??

Tamsin - Stay positive if you can - its not over till the wicked witch arrives    

Nora - Hope you have a great time in NY too

Hello to Emma, Lillyella, Ruthie, Helen and anyone I have missed (still not had time to read through all the posts yet)

Lots of      to everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning Ladies..... 

*Helen & Strawbs & Tasmin * - if she hasn't shown her face yet then you never know!! but I understand if yo just want to get on with it.. 

Hi *Jane* nice to meet you and hope you feel better soon  x

Hi to *Nora, Emma, Lillyella, sailaice* and good luck at the clinic!! Hey to anyone I missed out x

Did another OPK just now and it was negative which is good I guess because it means we were TTC at the right time because had a very good OPK+ on Mon night! Only 2nd day of the 2ww how the hell do you keep your mind of it all? 

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!

Janie no sign yet. Thinking of whipping her up to the vets on Thursday but just know it will be a waste of pennies because there isn't anything they can do and I'm just impatient! I think maybe if I take her on the third of November she will be closer to due day 9/11/2006 and they will tell me a more exact number of how many she is having. Are you ok?? Been worried about you and Liz   

 Ruthie. What do you mean good luck at clinic?? I'm not there till the 2nd


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls!
How are we all?

Liz sorry you are feeling    , good luck with your cycle.

Sailaice try and be patient vets charge a fortune!

Tamsin sorry no af and bfn, frustrating isnt it?

Ruthie lets hope it works     

emily well done on the +ve opk

Nora when do you go to NY?  I am off fri not excited yet, are you?

Janie good luck with your iui      

well no news from me another bfn this am and no af.  temps stll up for 14days now             

strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When did you ovulate Strawbs??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

awww Strawbs  , fingers crossed its too early to test and Af stays away and you get a lovely BFP - sending you lots of    

Sailaice - I'm ok hun, dont worry.  Have been feeling a bit yukky with the increased dose of Metformin and then was well stressed out when all my drugs arrived yesterday for the IUI, the injections looked very complicated.  Have just come back from the clinic and they gave me a lesson on how to inject and I feel a lot calmer about it all now.  The most complicated thing is mixing the drugs as there is a vial of liquid and one with powder and they need to be mixed before injecting - you have to draw the liquid into the syringe then put it into the powder and then re-draw the whole thing back into the syringe, get rid of the air bubbles and then stab it in your leg.  I'm sure I'll get the hang of it.  I did a practice injection in my leg with the nurse, I was very scared about putting the needle in but it really didn't hurt at all so feel much better about it all now.

Hope it all goes ok for your Cat and her kitties.


Think Liz has been struggling with the Met and she is well into her treatment now for the IUI so maybe thats why she hasn't been around as much......Liz hope you are ok xx

Ruthie - glad you have been doing the BMS at the right time


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello ladies. I'm a new member today, have already posted a couple of things but 'jome' kindly directed me here to join this exclusive club. I'm on day 6 of 15 days. 3rd time with ICSI. Am trying to stay sane and am actually at work, everyone keeps wondering why I'm crying and going to the loo for a knicker check every 15 minutes. My breasts are like water melons but the pain is subsiding. My tummy is swollen although it subsiding and now I'm worried that the drugs are wearing off and nothing has happened. I've got those fluttery period pains so am very negative today. I thought if it was going to be successful you wouldn't get the feelings that your about to come on! My heart goes out to everyone in their 2ww.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls 

Sorry i havnt been on for a couple of days was still feeling rubbish and it was hubbys birthday last nite so spent the evening with him.

*Sailaice* - Glad u got round to some BMS between the sims!!

*Emilycaitlin * - Im feeling a lot better thanks. How r u?

*lillyella * - am better thanks now i dont feel like ive been hit by a bus!

*emma * - i hope its our turn soon as well 

*lizzy* - thanks for the message xx

*strawbs* - sorry that u got a BFN.

*Tamsin* - any sign of AF yet?

*Jane* - good luck with the IUI and hope the drugs etc are not too confusing!

*liz* - hope u are feeling a bit better?

Hello to everyone else and welcome to *darl* 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you going on the Clomid girls meet up Janie? I hear there are a few being organised over on the clomid board  Don't think I'll be able to make all of them  Wish I could though. I think I might go to the one being arranged on "Clomid Girls" board, at least I think they are having one  I'm really glad you feel better about the injections today must have been the ticket now you'll feel better  Is DH going to inject you or mix drugs or something? 

Hi Darl, this isn't an exclusive club we don't have "cliques" , anyone and everyone is more than welcome! Are you having IVF?? There is an IVF 2ww board too.
I have everything crossed for you honey!  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69184.285

Kate how are you babe? Did hubby have a nice birthday?? My sims were  more than me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Sailaice - yes, I just found the link and put my name down.  I cant make the date in Liverpool that Rosie is organising though, otherwise I would have gone to that too as its not too far away from me.  Not sure about DH injecting me, I think I will be able to do it myself and he is terrified of needles  , will probably need some help with the mixing of the drugs though - you need at least 2 pairs of hands!!

Kate - am so glad your back - we missed you.  Hope you are feeling better now.  Did DH have a nice birthday?  Hope so.

Welcome Darl - sending you lots of     and have everything crossed that this treatment works for you.


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Sailaice, I didn't mean to infer clique, I just meant its a special group of people going through a unique 2week experience. I'm on 3rd IVF with ICSI and feeling the strain today. Have you been through this with any success? I really thought that at 34 with no fertility problems diagnosed other than mildly raised FSH, that it would have been successful already. My clinic did not prepare me emotionally and I think they should have done. Good luck to all who get results soon.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't understand what is going on...There was talk of it on the chat thread, a list has now been posted   I'm confused   Why doesn't everyone just put their heads together??

Darl I don't feel I was prepared emotionally either honey   I am on clomid to boost but this is my last cycle. I haven't had any success so far.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Darl, do you mind me asking what your FSH level is?  Mine was 13.7 a few months ago and my clinic said it was too high for me to have IVF.  I managed to get it down and they said I could have IVF as long as it was under 10.  This is our last natural cycle, we just did three months of Clomid but that didn't work and we are due to have IUI next month and if that doesn't work and my FSH is still low enough we are going to have IVF in the New Year.

Sailaice - are you still confused chick?  Its the loopy pills mate, they did make me confused about just about everything  

And I totally agree with both of you about being emotionally prepared - I reckon thats the hardest bit!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe it is the loopy pills chick!   Don't think I'll be going, I suggested we arrange something on the chat thread but my post was completely ignored...must be just me. I thought it would be lovely if everyone was involved in something for a change but it must of been a bad idea. Never mind, used to it.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

There is a link on the clomid thread its called something like clomid meet up 2007 - I am sure you posted on it or is it me now that is confused   .  I think they are trying to organise a big meet up where everyone can go and are trying to chose a venue which is central so that everyone who wants to attend can, no matter where they live.  Isn't this the same meet as the one you mentioned on the chat thread, I dont think its a bad idea, I just think there has just been some confusion along the way.  As I understand it, the post on the chat thread and the new thread on the clomid board are both talking about the same event - one big meet up for everyone in the New Year.  Does this make sense of have I just confused you even more  , infact I think I have confused myself


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Janie, my FSH was 11.2 but they felt my ovarian reserve was ok- so went ahead I think age also is a factor in assessing the impact of raised FSH. I was 33 at the time. Interestingly my FSH levels have been lower at each cycle. On all three cycles I 've had similar results -at least 10 eggs, 4 mature, 3 fertilised and 2 implants between  3 and 4 cell stage. This cyle produced the best quality and fastest growing embryos! But I'm not getting my hopes up because today I have those horrid cramps and tummy tightening that you get when you're due. I can't tell you how great it is to be able to talk to you ladies, I feel much better for finding the site today. Everything crossed for everyone else. Do you ladies ever get together?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya sailaice - i am a lot better thanks  Hubby had a nice birthday - i didnt really buy him anything he can choose something in town next week!!

Jane - hubby had a nice birthday thanks - i treated him to a chinese takeaway!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Guys, but still  and still    (although I know she is circling)   Aaarrrggghhhh!!!   She really is an evil   This   is slowly driving me insane!!

Welcome to the thread Darl


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm glad your feeling better Kate, what is the next step for you?

Jane, I'm glad you have been through the injection stuff, you really do get used to it very quickly & even the Pregnyl is fine, it sounds like you have it sorted, the powder just hast to be mixed, and I guess the only way to do it is by taking it back in the syringe. Any problems don't hesitate to PM me, but I'm sure you'll be fine. Have you settled down on the upped dose of Met yet? Mine seems to have settled down a bit, thankfully!

Hi Sailaice, and kittens yet? Sorry I haven't been around, I just haven't felt like posting - you know what it's like at times. Hope your ok.

Strawbs, Helen (thank you for the bubbles!) & Tamsin -  I hope your AF's stay away and that it is good news    

Hello everyone else. 

Feeling a little brighter today - I went in for my scan at lunchtime & I have responded well again, so they are taking me in for basting on Saturday - wish me luck!

Liz
x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamsin, you have summed up exactly what I wanted to say today. Although I decided not to swaer once I'd had the ET!. (just in case they heard). Is it ususal to get the feeling your about to come on even if its worked?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Darl - yet another evilness of women's bodies, is the way pre-AF can mimic early PG symtoms and vice versa.....!!!  Although I would say, as in likely in my case, if you're getting the symptoms, but not the , it's usually  being at her most evil!!!  If that makes sense...in other words, if you have got sore boobs, cramping, tired, weeing alot etc etc, but the HPT is still , then it's unlikely the HPT is lying!  Rarely any such thing as a false BFN!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

liz the next step is the review appointment on the 12th of december so go from there really! Glad the scan went well - good luck for the basting!

Kate xx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamsin, I'm not doing a BF before my date- 3rd November. I'm so tempted but it could be wrong. I've been taking injections of gonasi after ET my final one is tonight at 7pm so this could effect results at this stage. I really want to buy a large bottle of stoli, run a hot bath and stay there, neither of which is advisable. Having never been pregnant I wasn't sure that you still get all the systems of your period if its positive or whether I should view them with the contempt they deserve.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm having a really busy day at work so no time for personals - sorry!  I'll catch up tomorrow.

AF is really playing with my mind this month, please help me!  I was so sure yesterday that she'd turn up, cos my temps dropped on Monday (though still above pre-ov). But today for the second day running my temps have crept up ever so slightly, my (.)(.) are really sore (I usually get some tenderness but this is as bad as it has been for a long time), and to cap it all I've been feeling sick on and off all day today!  Still no spotting, although (TMI warning!) my cm is brownish but it's not even heavy enough to reach the toilet paper unaided  (sorry!  )

I still think this is a bfn but a little bit of my heart won't give up on it this month.

Sorry for the me post but my hopes have been raised again after I'd resigned myself to a bfn this month. I think tomorrow or the next day they'll probably be dashed again like always and then I'll be absolutely gutted, however much I try to talk myself into some sense now.  How can I calm myself down, I feel like I might finally lose the plot!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Helen, thinking of you. I feel exactly the same. Try to keep yourself busy- but nothing too stressful. Lets be honest nothing really helps we just have to go through it.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

well af is messing a lot of us about at the moment.              

Liz good luck with your basting as I will be away!       

still no af, not even any spotting which I normally get for 1/2 a day before full flow!  cramping still, I either ov cd 14 (ewcvm) or cd20 (temps) and today is cd35, temps still up, nips sore-maybe I didn't ov at all who knows                      

good luck helen, tamsin hope af stays away!

strawbs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm at work at the mo, so can't stay on.  Hope everyone is ok.  Am having plenty of bms!!!!!!


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi,

I have not been on FF for ages as sometimes felt like I got too obsessed with stuff when came on the site too often!

Im after a bit of advice if poss ladies......

I am on day 42 (my last cycles were, 37, 38, 34, 32, 31, 31, 31) and my question is this:

Surely you cannot ovulate as late in a cycle as day 42 can you? I got up for  wee this morning (as you do) and had a small amount of slippery clear discharge, although not alot.
I am sure that you possibly could not ovulate so late in a cycle as I am sure i have heard that if your cycles tend to be more that 35 days the likelihood of you having ovulated is very small.

I am wondering what to do...could I be pg?

Thanks
Lou x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well my agony is finally over, woke up to more painful cramps this morning, went to the loo (TMI) and there she was, in all her glory..    Still at least I can stop going  now

So there's some spare ..and I'd love to pass it on to one of you gals!

*Darl* - sorry what's a BF? I agree it's not so easy to know, if you've never been PG....back in those wonderful naive days, when we conceived the first time, (after only 1  the whole month), I just didn't put two and two together and think hey maybe I'm pregnant, when my symptoms got stronger and stronger each day!! So is was over a week after my AF was due, that I finally tested!!! I'm a lot more obsessive about testing early now, coz I need to know a.s.a.p., so I can start taking the aspirin / injecting the Heparin.

*Helen / strawbs* - sorry to hear she's mucking you about too...hope my spare dust is heading your way!

Hi *LoobyLoo* - well obviously don't want to get your hopes up, but among the first signs I get when I'm PG, is lots of cm....is it worth taking a test? 

*emilycaitlin* - good on you....enjoy the 

Off to pop some painkillers...have a good day!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning my sweet angels  

Loobylou I sometimes have slippery discharge after ovulation, pretty much anytime during my cycle but it's only ever a small amount except around ovulation time. I don't know if you will be pg honey maybe you should test as it does seem CD42 is a late one for you  

Em you make sure there is   going on. How is work going??

Strawbs if you ovulated on CD20 maybe that is why your cycle is being quite long   Have you got (.)(.) or anything??

Helen I can't give up either so I know where you are coming from. Are you late yet? Maybe you should test and put your mind at rest? I am here for you babe. The brown discharge sounds promising as do the temps, don't want to get your hopes up  

Tamsin I am sorry you have a BFN honey  

Liz good news the met has settled down!! Still no kittens it's too early, 9th of November  

Darl I had a hot bath last night so I have probably scuppered my chances!! I was so depressed I feel a bit better today thankfully!! 

Have you started clomid Kate?? I thought you would be going on that? Or will you be sorting that out at review appointment?

xxSailaxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamsin I'm so so sorry-   

I think mine is on the way too. I feel very low today- can't stop crying- I've come into the office for some distraction. Does anyone know of a safe drug to knock you out. I also feel nauseous today but that could be stress. This really is a cycle of poo. 

Sailaice glad the bath did the trick, any other tips to help you get through this 2 weeks. 

Regarding testing early my clinic is really adamant about that and I've always been good before, my last prog injection was last night so could I really get an accurate result with 6 days left to wait? It really felt like this time would be the one, good eggs, good womb lining, they even peirced the zona which was tough so that should have made a difference.... It leaves you numb.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I don't know but the hot bath might of frightened away the blues but hot baths are a no no so I was still very naughty!  

Are you at work babe? Maybe you should go home   Warm hot waterbottle and bed with DVD


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Lou, I agree with the others, it's worth testing    

Tamsin, so sorry that the ol' witch got you  

Strawbs & Helen - any news?  

Sailaice, glad your feeling a bit better today  

Darl, sorry to hear that your feeling rough  

Hi Emma, Kathryn, Kate, Jane, Emily, Lilyella & everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am thanks, what are you up to today Liz??


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Sailaice, yes I'm in the office but not sure if I'll make the day, my mascara has run and I have snot hanging off my nose- not the best example to set your staff. Are you due to test soon?

Hi, Liz thanks for thinking of me- it really helps. Hope your day is better.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Tamsin, sorry to hear AF turned up    Thank you for the baby dust!

Darl, hang on in there. Could you go home from work?  If you're feeling so down that might be the best thing to do - but on the other hand, as you said to me sometimes its better to try to stay busy and take your mind off it!  Hope you feel better soon hun  

Lou, I think you can ov that late, but I agree with the other girls its maybe best to test and put your mind at rest.

Liz, glad the met is settling down.

Sailace, glad you're feeling happier. A good long hot bath is so relaxing, and I don't reckon you'll have done your chances any harm by it!

strawbs, how are you today?  Are you thinking of testing yet?

Thanks for all your support, it really helps.   I'm still in limbo today. My temp this morning was not much different, a bit lower but not much and still a healthy distance above the pre-ov level. So I don't really know what to make of that. Still no spotting, my cm is a bit heavier but the brown tinge hasn't got any darker.  (.)(.) still a bit sore but less so. I'm still feeling sick on and off this morning, and my mouth constantly feels dry with sort of an odd taste, the way I would describe is it that it's like when I have a fever.  So I'm keeping everything crossed.  If my temps stay high tomorrow I'll test.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope I am testing on the 4th of November me thinks. DH has the pee sticks this month as last month I had a very naughty month was testing on CD20   

Go in the toilets and wipe the snot and mascara off and if you don't feel any better babe get yourself off home   you will only go   <-crazy  

Helen a lot of women get a metallic taste in their mouths when they are pg!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Blew most of you some bubbles will do the rest of you later am getting funny looks from all the clicking


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Tamsin sorry about af.
Well absolutely gutted af arrived for me this morn 10secs after a plummet in temps, I really am devastated thsi cycle was 36 days long and last month was 30, so looking like my op which I paid for has not been that successful.

I think I need hcg jabs to get my egg to release as I am sure my eggs are getting over cooked we did bms until cd24 this month so should have just been enough.

Well on the plus side I can go to NY and drink cocktails aplenty!  I am determined this month to just live normally I have wasted since oct05 living like a nun and feel I have wasted the whole year waiting and hoping, not sure I can take much more.        

jan is 36 months ttc and my 30th birthday and the though of it is depressing me so much.

Sorry for the me post
Good luck liz and those waiting to test.   
a gutted strawbs xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

strawbs hun  

So sorry to hear your news.

Hope you have a great time in NY, drown your sorrows and have fun making up for lost time!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with Helen Strawbs am so sorry AF arrived babe.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Strawbs,

So sorry hun   I hope you have a fab time in NYC and try to take your mind off all this stuff for a while. Thinking of you x

Sailaice, luckily I don't have any private work at the mo (it's gone a bit quiet on the garden design stuff - people don't really think about their gardens this time of year!) so I am cleaning the house from top to bottom today & I am going to try and get in the garden later, then I won't have to do anything for a while after IUI on Saturday. Although saying that we have friends coming over on Sunday for a roast (I didn't think I'd be 'basted' until Monday), I was thinking of cancelling, but I have already rearraged the date twice, so DH said he will do all the cooking and clearing up - FAB!

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I quite fancy Beef Wellington tonight with sweet potatoe mash!! Wish I was tidying up today I find it really therapeutic


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Am off work today as I was really sick last night - its the horrible Met.  Went out for dinner with a client, ate a really bland meal because I am a bit wary of Met Bum at the moment due to the increased dose and then came home was in the bathroom for about two hours - it was totally vile and DH just panicked and didn't have a clue what to do with himself - men are rubbish with anything sicky aren't they?

Have not really had time to catch up through the posts properly so apologies for not many personals, bear with me, I'm not really fully awake, am still in my PJ's!!

Strawbs - I posted you on the clomid board, but sorry about the nasty witch.  Have a fab time in NY.

Sailaice - mmmmm, yum beef wellington I love that but cant seem to eat anything like that since I started on Met, in fact red meat just makes me ill now, so I'm totally jealous.  Good luck for testing on 4 November - good plan to give DH the pee sticks.

Liz - I am supposed to be doing my cleaning too, but really cant be bothered, am finding it hard to get going today.  Good luck for your basting on Saturday, I have everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you.  Good plan to get DH to do the cooking and clearing up - I'll bear that in mind when I have my IUI next month.

Tamsin - so sorry AF got you.  lots of luck for next cycle

Helen -    , I have been trying to keep up with your diary, have been thinking of you and have everything crossed

Emily - hope your not working too hard - good luck with all the BMS   

Darl - thanks for the info on your FSH - sounds like you had really good results with your eggs.  I really hope this works for you   

Kate - how are you chick?  Hope your recovering well and DH is still looking after you.  Good luck for your follow up apt.

Kathryn - how are you - hope all is ok

Hope I haven't missed anyone

Jane xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that your feeling rough Jane, the Met is a real nightmare isn't it? I hope you feel better soon & that you get used to the higher dose asap! Just put your feet up & take it easy!

Liz
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Strawbs, aw hun, the bloody  ! You must've had a rollercoaster of a month. It does really take it out of you. But you can now go to NYC and drink cosmopolitans by the bucket! I was 30 last january, and 6 weeks pregnant. I had planned to go to london for partying, which i still did, but had to abstain from alcohol and spent 2 days throwing up! Was not the 30th i'd imagined, but i was ecstatic to be pregnant.Sadly it all went wrong anyway. Where in your cycle does your birthday fall? Just really enjoy new york. Wish i was going! 

Jane, this met sounds awful! What actually is it? I hope you feel better soonxxxxxxxxxxx

Sailaice now you've got me craving beef wellington!!

Helen0 how are you?

love to everyone lilyella xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lilyella hope your ok   by the way I make my beef wellington from scratch it's scrumptious


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

well, i'm coming to yours for tea.


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

I'll bring hot water and towels!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hot water?? Towels?? What for    How do you cook your beef wellington??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lillyella - Metformin is for PCOS, I don't really understand how it works but it does something to your blood sugar levels and it can make you feel sick, have toilet troubles and a bit shaky, particularly if you don't have enough to eat.  I had got used to it, but have had to up my dose slightly and now the s/e are back, but I'm sure it will pass.  I actually feel a lot better now, just been brave and had something to eat so hopefully it will all stay down.

Liz - your chickens are fab - do you get fresh eggs everyday?  How are you feeling?  Am thinking about you, I so hope this treatment works for you.

Sailaice - I think lillyella means for your cat in case she gives birth any day soon


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahhh   I thought you were gonna wrap my beef up in towels and boil it in hot water!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Yes fresh eggs every day! Our chickens are called Blossom and Buttercup - they are cheeky! We call them the cheeky girls!

I am feeling ok thanks Jane. The house and garden will be sparkling by the end of tomorrow, so I will be totally ready to just sit on my **** for a couple of days!

Glad your feeling a bit better  

Liz
x

P.s note to myself - never let let Lilyella cook for me! (towel soup!?)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Towel Wellington


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls 

*Helen* - any news of AF yet? It does play tricks with u doesnt it - i was a week late last week and starting to go crazy!

*strawbs* - Sorry your AF came but make sure u have a fab time in NY.

*emilycaitlin* - Dont work too hard hun. I start a new placement on monday!

*lou* - nice to hear from u again. I would take a test just to make sure.

*Tamsin* - sorry AF got u hun 

*Sailaice* - I dont know about the clomid now coz they were going to do the scan then start me on it but then found the endo so its got held back coz of having the lap and dye done but will find out with the follow up appointment.

*Darl* - Sorry u are feeling so down hun please take it easy if u can.

*Jane* - im a lot better thanks  Men are rubbish with yukky things arent they?!! Mine is the same!

Hi to *lillyella*, *liz*, *emma* and anyone else ive forgotten xxx

Im ok here anyway - doing a wee bit of cleaning! Trying to feel normal again!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well good luck babe! If it's what you want it might spped things up a bit!! Beware of s/e though


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your comments I am off to buy a test later on and will do it firdt thing in the morning....i know you can test anytime these days but reckon your first wee is most concentrated isnt it?  

Good news though........I have been told by the fertility cvlinic that we are now at the top of the list for IUI and have an appt next Thurs at 2.30 to discuss starting the tx. 

Lets hope I donthave to have it but then again if I am not pg at least I can start having the IUI now!!!

To you all who suffer on metformin - I have had to stop takin git as it made me feel sooooo bad, my blood sugar once dropped to below 1.1 and the occ health nurse at work was so suprised I had made it down the corridor to her without collapsing! I know it is good but sometimes our bodies just cant cope with all these bloody drugs!!

I must say it is good to be back "on board" with the girls!

Lots of love & luck to us all
Lou x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I heard that a first wee of the day can contain too much waste and it should be the second wee. Can't remember who said it now!?  

  good luck


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah ive heard of the side effects of clomid so a little worried 

lou yeah ive heard something about the using the first urine but if u are pg i dont think it matters as long as its a BFP!

Oh my god im sat here shaking after having the biggest go at the kids outside - they were REALLY annoying me and i was shouting so loud but they were winding my dog up on purpose - so i told them i was peed off as im not long out of hospital and that i had called the police! Well i havnt called the police but it obviously worked coz they have all ran off!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG what is it with kids these days    

It's enough to out you off


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i know sailaice! They were so rude to me as well!! And the swearing coming from their mouths i cant believe! Do their parents not teach their kids manners these days!?

Sorry - i am so angry about it they annoy me all the time!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I solemnly swear my kids will be never like that!!

You can kind of tell people who are going to have kids like that by their attitudes!! Ooo some people don't deserve them!! 

I get mad too Kate


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I am returned from my hols, but have not read a single post on this thread! I fear it is going to take me some time to catch up! I just wanted to say hi and hope that everyone is ok!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

I know what you mean by "rude children" the dregs of society seem to pop them out left right and centre and then drag them up with no manners, respect for others or anything and they then hang around peeing other people off and when you have a go at them they just laugh it off and tell you to F off.

It seems so unfair those people can pop em out left right and centre and dont give a sh*t what their kids get up to and heres us who are desperate to be mummies and would no doubt bring our much wanted babies up properley.....its soooo unfair!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry haven't been on all day soooooo hetic at work!  

Don't have time to write lots of personals but will catch up tomorrow I promise.. Just need some advice?

Was a little worried this morning as I'm very emotional and grumpy and I fear it may be pmt... 

I do feel hot and a little flushed today with a touch of heart burn... maybe I'm looking for any signs of PG...? Don't quite understand why I'm getting cm at the mo as I've already had a dry spell (sorry tmi)... and already had a neg opk post having a + opk... Temp this morning was 36.27.. is this cm normal?

Squeak 2morrow..
Ruthie xxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Just got home from work- i made it through the day. Called the clinic today and asked whether being totally premenstrual all the symptoms etc etc meant it was all over- they said no. I think you know your own body though and I have now officially decided its not worked even though there are 6 days left till I test. 

Kate and Jane thanks for the kind words. 

Sailaice finally wiped the snot away and fired someone to make me feel better.

Looks like the clinic are now out of DH frozen sperm which means he's got to go through TESA again. I felt sorry for him first time round but after 3 cycles- tough. He's been a sweety though.

Could someone kindly post a glossary of the abbreviations- I'm not sure what they all mean I'm waiting for BFN to circle and I'm testing with an AF next week!!!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy - welcome back, hope you had a nice holiday.

Liz - my house should have be clean and tidy but I have sat on my **** all day today 

Darl - Try to stay positive if you can - I know its hard though  . Heres a link to the abbreviations:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0

Ruthie - hope you feel better soon - I have had cm turn up at weird times in my cycle too - not sure what it all means


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone ,

DH home tomorrow, I can't wait   ​
Strawbs and Tamsin- Sorry about the BFN's 

HelenO-

Caddy- Hope you had a great holiday 

Kate- I haven't found the clomid too bad. Feel a bit low sometimes but otherwise OK. When is your next clinic appt? Hope your new placement is OK. Glad you gave the kids what for!

Darl- 

Ruthieshmoo- Not sure about the cm....sorry! 

Janie- Are you feeling better today?

Loobyloo- I agree. I visited a family today with 6 kids under 10yrs, all dirty and deprived. It makes me soooooo   

Liz- Wish we had chickens. Don't think they would last long with my dog unfortunately !

Sailace, Kathryn, Lillyella, FlamingNora  (sorry if I've missed anyone!)

Emma xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emma - yay....your DH is back tomorrow    How long is he home for??

Feel much better now thanks xxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

I just want to say good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow. Sending out lots of   and  .
Just done another knicker check and someone walking past my window saw me squeezing my boobs. I think it was a neighbour. I was doing both at the same time so god knows what he's telling his wife.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Darl you were doing a knicker check and a (.)(.) squeeze at the same time   I bet he wished you were his wife   who did you fire?? I try not to fire and palm it onto someone else it always makes me feel bad  

Emma great that your DH is back   

Ruthie I am getting ewcm   at this point in my cycle too!  I'm not too sure about the temps as this is my first month charting babe.

Lou it is unfair I saw a girl once <---think I have mentioned this before   big pg belly with a awfull cropped top, tattoos all over, smoking with 5 snotty children surrounding her, maybe she was a lovely person but her kids sure didn't look well looked after. I have nothing against tattoos btw I have 2


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sailaice, LOL- knicker check and boob firk were separate incidents!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks goodness


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Did a test and it was negative.....not too depressed but just confused!!!!
Cant understand how I have got to day 43 and no sign of AF arriving at all......boobs are feeling fuller and nipples sensitive but yet I can still squeeze my boobs which i can never do when about to come on!!!!

What is going on?

Could it be too early still to show on a test (everyone is different!!!) or maybe I am not pg but just got a messed up body this month?

I am going to clinic next thurs to discus the start of 1st go at IUI so guess they will do a test etc if explain to them if still no AF .....that would be day 49 by then.

    

I feel like such a fruitloop! 

Hope you are all ok......
We're off to Newcastle today for a long weekend to see my family....a nice 5-6 hour drive ahead of us 

Will catch up again on Monday evening 
Darl - keep up the knicker checking and boob squeezes......you're keeping the next door neighbour amused at least!!! 

Love Lou x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lou I am sorry about your BFN babe. My body messed me aroung once I had a 55day cycle   I hope you had a late implantation  

I live 45mins away from Newcastle! Give me a


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls  

Well, I was right the first time - AF showed her face this morning.  I was prepared anyway, as I'd had some pink spotting yesterday afternoon so did a test and got a    

At least it's put an end to all the waiting and knicker checking (darl, you made me laugh so much when I read your post!!).  Now I just need the painkillers to get rid of the cramps, and I can get on with my long weekend off work!  

Lou, sorry to hear the witch is still messing you around.  Do you chart your temps? That would probably give you an idea of when you might have ov'd.

Sailaice, you could be halfway through this month's wait already! How are you feeling hun?

Welcome back Caddy!  

ruthie, is it eggwhite that you're getting? I often get some creamy cm during the 2ww.

Hallo to Janie, Magpie, Lilyella, strawbs, nora, emma b, and anyone else I missed!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel totally normal apart from some ewcm yesterday   Don't think this month is my month but never mind I am having a well deserved break over Christmas!! I am going to get drunk and be merry


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Good morning ladies, 
Helen I'm so so sorry, at least the wait is over and you can drown your sorrows. Be nice to yourself today only do things that make you happy.  I told my dh about the window incident last night- he thinks it was one of the local rotary club guys- Mike!!!! Oh my God his wife is Chairman of the village committe- it could be very intersting down the local pub.

Hello Lou, it's really tough isn't it. You analyse your bodys every mood I'm sorry about your result. It's crazy, I'm now not sneezing in case I fire my embies out. Every time I feel one coming I hold my nose and implode- people think I'm mad.

Day 8 for me today, utterly convinced its over, AF feelings. Boobs remain humongous but swelling in tummy going down. 6 knicker checks today and counting. 

Hello to everyone else and lots of   for all those testing today.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* - so sorry AF showed  But at least it puts an end to the not knowing..... for next month

*Loobyloo* - sorry to hear you got a BFN and are still not sure whats going on. Sooo frustrating. Hope you get an answer one way or t'other soon. Enjoy your weekend!

*Darl* - still got everything crossed for you! It is still early days, so think    Let us know if theres any come back on the windowgate!!!

*sailaice* - hope your vibes are wrong and there's a BFP waiting for you. Any sign of your kittens yet?

*Kate* - sorry to hear about the hassle you had with those awful kids...as the others say, so little respect these days.....hope there hasn't been any reacurance

*Ruthie* - not sure about the cm...I get it right before/with AF, but then have had it when PG too.....!

*Emma* - Enjoy having your DH home 

*Liz* - good luck with the IUI tomorrow!

 to anyone I've rudely missed!

I'm fine...and looking forward to the weekend and no work for 2 days!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no sign   She's not due till the 9th!! Loads of people keep asking me and she's got ages left  

I can't wait till the weekend either Tamsin I am planting loads of bulbs in the garden


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooops, sorry..slaps wrists and makes mental note to ask on/after 9th   Would love to be green fingered, but everything I touch seems to wilt!!  Although do have an aloe vera plant on the kitchen window sill, that is still alive after 18  months!!

We've got 2 different decorators coming round tomorrow to give us a quote on doing our hall, stairs and landing. Also getting new bathroom flooring fitted, hopefully next week


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin!! I never meant it like that     I don't really have green fingers but next year I am really going to try and have a wonderfull garden!!   I saw a gorgeous pop up cot thingy that would be lovely if I had a baby he could come into garden with me while I weed...wishfull thinking


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Sailaice your garden vision sounds loveley. I've recently been dreaming about having a family room so I can watch my baby whilst I'm pretending to cook. My dh is despairing, I've re-constructed the house and removed 2 support walls to do this. I really hope this month is your month  

Tamsin I'm bad with plants, but coincidently I have an aloe vera plant in the bathroom. Since we've been trying for a baby I've stopped wearing perfume and scented cream etc as embies don't like them, instead I snap off the aloa vera leaves and smother myself in the dew stuff. Its a fantastic moisteriser!!! God knows What dh thought when he walked into the bathroom and saw me wiping my arms with green leaves.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Helloooooo Ladies,

thanks Tasmin & Helen - I don't feel so odd anymore the cycle sure is a strange little thing! It's currently ruling my life (as I'm sure all girls can relate to!)

Sorry Tasmin you got AF... she's a bad woman sometimes and Salice I shall be keeping me fingers crossed.. !!

the   is due on the 5th for me if I go by a 25cd but I have been known to go to 29 days so not sure when to test? 

Hi to  - Darl, Nora, Loobyloo, Janie, Emma and anyone else I've missed!! Good luck to all of us with apts/consultations and 2ww's and hoping to become the best mum's ever!!!   
Ruthie xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls 

Ive just had another go at the pesky kids! I actually went outside with my dog in tow today and let her run free and she was jumping up at the kids so no doubt i will get their parents knocking on my door now!! I hope they do coz im in the mood for a good argument!!

*Sailaice* - I hope your kids are not that rude either!! I get mad too that these people can pop kids out so easily and yet bring them up how they do and especially in the road i live in they dont care where they are or what they are doing or even spend time with them - its so sad.

*Caddy* - welcome back hun  Thanks for the PM i will reply soon!

*lou * - I know life is so unfair at times. Sorry it was a BFN - sometimes i can be really late with my AF but its usually due to being really stressed out and plays mind games with me!

*ruthie* - i dont really have much advice in the CM area! Hope u work it out.

*darl* - lol at u squeezing your boobs and the neighbour seeing! U sound like u have a really supportive DH 

*emma* - yay your DH is home today! My next clinic appointment is on the 12th of december so will go from there.

*Jane* - hope u are ok? I like the new piccie 

*Helen* - sorry that AF got u.

*Tamsin* - bet u are looking forward to your days off? I have 2 more days off then start my placement!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope there bleeding parents do knock at your door!! Ring me I'll drive down and give them a piece of my mind   grr pesky kids

My garden vision is good!!   I am going to join a library this weekend and get some gardening books!! 

Whats everyone else doing this weekend??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Blimey sailaice u are good doing gardening! Cant stand it! I hope their parents come round too!!

Am off this weekend as start my placement on monday. Me and hubby are going to sort the living room and redecorate i think!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We redecorated this time last year, I am so up for it again   DH would kill me, we only just redecorated the kitchen again!! I hate it    I'm not that good at gardening but how hard can it be??  

Ooo good luck with placement Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am probably good at gardening i just dont like it!

I like decorating but have to be in the mood for it although last time we papered the spare room hubby got in a sulk coz i could do it better than him but then my dads trade is painting and decorating so im bound to have the painting gene in me!

Kate xx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going to the cinema tonight but will stuff my face with one of those cheesy edge pizzas first. Tomorrow I think I'll get stuck into the housework, my cat needs a hoover too.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh my god! Your cat needs a hoover darl?!! Cinema sounds good  Ive had pizza for dinner the last 2 nites now so will think of something different for tonite!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've decided chinese for me tonight!!! I am asking doctor for Xenical on the 1st of November because I will be having a clomid break after this cycle!
[fly]
*HELP*[/fly]

This is what it says on my chart
INFO TITBITS
If you want to look for signs of pregnancy on your chart, you will want to start looking for changes in your temperatures around 7-10 days past ovulation. This is the most common time for implantation to occur. Some women see a slight dip in their temperatures and then another rise. You could also see another temperature rise on your chart at this time.

I have a slight dip today!!! I know I am getting my hopes up too much but woohoo!! Still says implantation not detected but it never says so till the day after! My mind boggles  Please someone click on my ticker and check my chart!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sailaice i will have a look athough dont really understand it!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sailaice, I don't underatand your ticker- how does it work? I've been having funny hot flushes for the last few days... could that mean anything? Enjoy your chinese, a much healthier choice than pizza!

Kate don't fret about my cat, I only meant her moulting hairs although if she got too close to my dyson..... 

I tell you what, this week I have a massive appetitie- can't stop eating stodgy stuff. Usually when I'm due I get hungry so not reading anything into that. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone and to all testing


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that when you click on my cycle ticker it should show you a graph!!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

ooh thats good- is the dotted red vertical line on 20th your ovulation day?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep! Thats when I ovulated!! I'm not too sure it is a dip today, I just don't know


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailaice, I reckon it could be a dip, and i know some ladies do get noticeable implantation dips (I'd heard its most common on day 10). But, I pretty much always get a dip around this time, and did this month too!  So I don't think you should read too much into it.

What's Xenical?

Kate, it sounds like those kids need sorting out!    As I seem to be having PMT today even tho Af has already arrived   , just point me in their direction!!  What's your placement?  My sister's also studying nursing, and she's just started a new placement but unfortunately she isn't getting on at all with the health visitor she's shadowing. 

You all sound very concientious, with your decorating and gardening.  I'm off on a spa break with DH on Sunday - can't wait!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Xenical is a weight loss drug   I am going to try and lose weight over Christmas and then try again for a baby


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I really need to try and disaplin myself with taking my temp before I gbet out of bed... I just keep forgetting!  

Darl your cats life sounds a bit like Idiana Jones's!!  
Ruthie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have an alarm clock?? Put the thermometer on top of it so to switch it off you would have to move thermometer


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Ruthie, my cat is weird- her favorite thing is being lifted by the scruff of the neck (she purrs really loud when you do this)- she's 15 and does not move off my lap unless she has to. 
I've never tracked my temperature. I suppose that really is more important if you're trying naturally. So Sailaice does this mean that on certain hotspots you disappear off this message board for an hour or so 

Do you know for the first time in my life I'm not bothered about my weight, it's a lovely feeling as it has been rather an obsession over the years and not always healthy. Don't get too thin Sailaice just work the xmas pudd off.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahhhhh Sailaice  that is a good idea! I shall definatly give it a go! 

Darl your fur baby sounds cute!! I need to move then we might invest in some flufyness.. 

I'm meant to be looseing weight to ladies but I think I'm failing!   worse thing is my sister has lost loads!!   (of course I'm happy for her!)


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

SAILAICE!  No towel wellington or hot beef! for that matter  I was just suggesting i'd help out with the feline birth!!!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Bit slow replying aren't i? That post was about 10 pages ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Had a mad day and only just been able to log on.  You girls cant half chat, theres no chance of me catching up!!

Hope you are all ok - have a great weekend everyone.

Liz - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow    

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I will need all the help I can get with the feline birth    She had a massive fight last night with Tinkerbell!! She's supposed to be blooming and pregnantly happy instead she is attacking everyone  

I want to be soooo skinny darl!! Only kidding but I wouldn't mind it really. Scruffing is good for cats, it shows them who's boss just be carefull too support the rest of her body if you are picking her up by the scruff!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well this morning. I have to tell you if you fancy a good film- The Departed is great- leonardo di caprio (i think you spell it like that!) is magnificent. 

Day 9 for me, tummy really going back to normal now but boobs remain sore. I really think AF will come. I  hope some ladies got a BFP yesterday and some today. DH and I talking this morning about strain of all this and we've agreed to blow the fund for the next round on a holiday. I'll either be touring Thailand this Christmas or (depending upon result on Thursday) slobbing at home getting fat and happy. I prefer the latter.

Hope you all have a stress free weekend. Lots of    and  for all.


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi sailaice, are you busy this weekend? I've got friends coming round for dinner tonight- so need to clean the house.haven't much felt like company since ET but life cannot go on hold indefinitely!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Darl, good luck for thursday. I have to say though, Thailand sounds like a wonderful plan B!
lilyella xxxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Lilyella, thank you. mm yes Thailand will be good. I really hope I'm not there though- know what I mean. Have to say feel emotionally drained at the moment- a bit numb really. This board helps with such wonderful girls to share with.   keeps you smiling. I hope you eventually get some joy


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Thanks darl, all this fertlity malarky is so draining isn't it? Not putting your life on hold is easier said than done! Take it easy hun and try to have a good night.xxxxxxxxxx
p.s i'm also either going to be pregnant or i'm off to ireland at the end of nov. I too prefer plan A.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi! 
Sorry to come butting in on this link, My name is Tanya (I go under Sukie my cats name! My name was taken) .
I've been TTC for just over two years now and just got my results back from my hair analysis with foresight today, I will have to start eating more healthily! I'm on day 19 of my cycle but I don't track ovulation (found myself getting more up tight about it all!). This is a great site and every one is soo lovely. Anyway I'll stop babbling on, good luck to all on their TTW and lots of baby dust  to everyone  
Sukie x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Hello to Sukie! Nice to see another new face! You will have to have the ability to speed read to join this thread, as there are pages of posts per min!  That's what makes it a lovely, chatty thread (of course it is mainly Sailace!!!!!!). Good luck for this month!  

Darl - hope you not going too stir crazy! I have only ever got to day 8 post IVF, so you are doing better than me! Hang in there and sending you loads of positive vibes.

Liz - hope all is going well for you.

Jane - you know re the menopur injections, have they given you a syringe pen to do the jabs with? I HATE needles, but each time with IVF I had one of the pens and doing the injections was so much easier. It is really worth asking for, if you have not got one. When do you get started?

Sailace - you are doing well with your temping. I would love to do it, but I have tried it twice and all my temps are generally really high and the graph goes up and down like a yo yo, and occasionally goes off the scale. So I think I am either about to spontaneously combust or my thermometer is crap. I have tried the thermometer later in the day though and my temp has been quite normal.   Mental!

I am currently on CD11. Started BMS nice and early this month cos of having a 26 day cycle last month, but no positive OPK yet and my DH has got himself a dose of the squits  , so we have reached a bit of a hiatus in the proceedings! How selfish! (AAAAH poor lamb!  I love him really!)

So sorry to all I have missed. I am truly rubbish and will try better in the future! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.

Sukie - Hi and Welcome, I'm so glad you found the board - all the girls on here are great and always help and support each other.  We are a crazy bunch though  .  I know what you mean about tracking ovulation, it can get a bit obsessive sometimes, I used to do it myself all the time, but for the past couple of months I haven't bothered and I actually feel a lot less stressed.

Darl - thanks for the tip about the film    Hope you have a nice time tonight with your friends - what are you cooking?  Lots of luck for Thursday   

Lillyella - lets hope you don't go to Ireland you get a BFP instead   

Sailaice - Good luck with the cat and kittens, how exciting.

Liz - Its a big day for you, I hope you are ok - take it easy after the basting and put your feet up - get DH to pamper you.  I have everything crossed for you    

Emily - where are you?  Not seen you around for a few days - hope you are ok

Ruthie - I know what you mean about the weight loss - I'm struggling too at the moment

Helen - Have a great time on your spa break, sounds like its just what you need at the moment with all the stress with work, am very jealous, could do with a few days pampering too.

Kate - how are you?  Hope the naughty kids are not giving you too much grief.  Who are Reading playing this weekend?  Hope you get a good result.

Loobyloo - has AF arrived yet?  Hope not.  lets hope its too early to test for you and you had a late implantation   Have fun in Newcastle - my best friend lives up there and I always have a great time when I go.

Tamsin - glad you are Ok - enjoy the weekend

Caddy - how were your hols?  Hope you had a great time

Emma - I bet you are a happy bunny now that DH is home.  Have a great weekend

Big hello to Strawbs, Kathryn, Nora and anyone I have forgoten.

I just had my usual Saturday morning reflexology which was lovely and Infeel very relaxed and stress free at the moment. Don't really have much hope for this month on the TTC front, but am determined to get myself into a stressfree and healthy zone before IUI next cycle.  Am going to have a restful weekend and do as little as possible  

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy - we must have posted at the same time    No I haven't got one of those pen autoinjecor things.  My clinic don't do them.  To be honest though I have got my head completely around the injections - I'm not really scared about the actual jab, because I had to do a practice one at the clinic this week and it really doesn't hurt a bit - the whole needle has to go in, but I didn't feel a thing, the hardest part was actually being brave enough to stab it in yourself, but now I've done it and know it doesn't hurt, it will be fine.  I'm more worried about mixing the drugs correctly as one vial is liquid which has to be mixed with the one which is powder - is this what you had for IVF?

Girls - when I start my IUI next month can I still post here?  I'll miss you all too much if I have to leave this board    I know I'll be a bit of an imposter once treatment starts but you girls have helped me so much and I don't really know what I'd do without you all


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi girls,
Jane I don't now how you manage to keep track of what everyone's doing. I've never spoke to 16 people at the same time. Good question though, where will we all go after our 2 weeks. Shall we start a new thread ex 2 weekers? Not cooking tonight- we're meeting at our house for cocktails then off out to dinner. Wish i could have a Manhatten but I won't- promise 

Glad you're having a stress free weekend- I'm still knicker checking. I do have a  strange sort of stitch in my tummy that I don't ususally get.... God knows.
DH wants to take me Christams shopping tomorrow- I've been that pre-occupied with everything- totally forgot that was looming- might get a new coat out of him if I'm lucky ;

Caddy sorry about your DH mine has just got over it, not pleasant I know- but if I could conceive naturally that wouldn't put me off- don't let him off the hook unless he's really really really sick. (You know what men are like!)


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

SUKIE, hello   this lot are completely mad on here( i'm not of course)! If you can keep up with it you are a genious! Good luck on the  lilyella xxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Janie, make sure you stay with us on the


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Gee you girls can chat! I haven't properly caught up, hope your all well though. Hello and welcome Sukie!

We had our 2nd IUI this morning. All went well. I am resting now, but am feeling a bit uncomfortable and bloated, but feeling positive and happy in myself.

I will endeavour to start a 2ww diary over the next couple of days....  I will try and make it entertaining!

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I just can't even try to catch up with all the gossip!!

Jane - Thanks for asking, I'm back at work now, I've done yesterday and still working now!  I've got tomorrow off, then back on Monday and Wednesday  

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

MAGPIE,                
goog luck with the IUI love lilyella xxxxxx
Make sure you do nothing, except rest.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

It's a nice day out there, are you all still in bed?

Hi Caddy, good to have you back, I hope DH's   are better!

Jane, mixing the Pregnyl is not too bad. There is no measuring to do, all the fluid goes in the powder - are you doing 2 powders and one water, or just one of each? Have you started injecting yet?

Darl, good luck for Thursday  

Emily I hope you are enjoying your day off, and I hope the sun is shining where you are  

Thank you for all the positive vibes lilyella! I have been resting up, I'm pretty bored now though! We have friends coming over for lunch with their 2 year old, so thats a nice distraction!

Sailaice I hope the cats have stopped fighting, maybe it's her hormones! I have just been looking at your chart, how are you feeling?    

Ruthie, I hope the weightloss is back on track, although it's not the best time of year to loose weight as the body naturally tries to store it over the winter months, so I reckon let your hair down & start again in the Spring!

Helen, I hope you have a wonderful spa break today, how relaxing!

Hi to Emma, Kate, Loobyloo, Strawbs, Kathryn, Nora, Tamsin and anyone else I have rudely forgotton.

All is fine here, I have started the charming pessaries today - yuk!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls just ducking my head in as off out to the pub before i start my placement tomorrow so will do personals soon xxx

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say a quick hello.  

I haven't had chance to catch up, will PM 2m, busy weekend.  Hope everyone is ok.

Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi ya! 
Thanks for all the lovely welcomes. I don't think I'll be able to keep up the pace but I'll give a go! I'll be an evenings and weekends gal , I work in a nursery (with children, not plants!) so have no access to the internet during the day. Hope everyone is having a good week end. 
Sukie x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, not sure if anyone is around tonight. Just been watching The Royal Family, burst into tears when Denise brought her new baby into the room. The flood gates just opened- then Nana died- frankly I've had a very distressing evening. Day 10, nothing happening. Sore boobs (worse in fact) and mild AF pains. I'm going mad with it all today. Been Christmas shopping all day- had to buy pressies for step grand daughter aged 18 months- burst into tears in Monsoon. This can't go on. Help.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Darl I am sorry your having such a bad time of it!! Christmas does push you to the limits    I quite frankly wouldn't care if they cancelled Christmas this year!  

Hi Sukie!! Hope you enjoy it on here! I rarely post on a night so I will have to catch up with you on a daytime  

Kathryn hope you are enjoying you w/end. How is this cycle going?

Kate good luck with your placement tomorrow!!   

Magpie what did you think of my chart? I had another dip yesterday and a rise today so I don't know whats going on! I have everything crossed for you by the way babe!!   

Caddy I have missed you!! I got my thermometer from boots, I bought the fertility pack! My therm so far seems really good.

Lilyella How are you?? Hope your feeling ok??

Em I hope you had a nice day off yesterday   How are you feeling? Haven't spoken for ages

I am at the consultants on Thursday afternoon...eeek  don't know whether they will give me more clomid or start me off on IUI. Then I have Friday off and Monday


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All!

Bit busy over the weekend, so didn't get a chance to post! Hope you all had a good one? AF just about left me now thank god...so onto yet another month!!

*Darl* - oh we saw The Departed a couple of weeks ago! I agree - Excellent film! How did your dinner go on Sat night? Awww so sorry you had such a sad day yesterday.  I was watching the Royal Family, but fell asleep for the 2nd half, so obviously missed those sad / bittersweet bits - 1st bit was hilarious! I love that prog!

*Liz* - Sending lots of     vibes for the 2WW. Glad you had a niuce time with your friends yesterday.

*Sukie/Tanya* - Welcome! Wishing you lots of luck for the 2WW!

*Jane * - Oh Reflex iks great isn't it! Must book another session!

*Sailaice* -  for Thursday! And a nice long weekend to follow - excellent!

*Kate* - Hope the placement goes ok today

*Caddy* - sorry to hear the , took a bit of a nosedive and hope DH is on the mend! Their timing is impecable isn't it!

*lilyella* -  you don't get to go to Ireland and Plan A wins !!! 

 to Em, Loobyloo, Strawbs, Kathryn, Nora and anyone else I've rudely forgotten.

Regards,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies  

Hi Sailaice    good luck for Thursday. Sounds like you have a lovely long weekend ahead, don't you wish every week had a 4 day weekend. How pregnant is your cat? I love kittens, we had one about 4 years ago but Molly (my 15 year old cat) hated it. She wouldn't eat and became very unsettled, it didn't help that the kitten kept trying to swing off her tail when it hung off the back of the sofa! In the end we have to re-house the kitten because Molly was getting ill.  

Hi Tamsin, hope y0u enjoyed your weekend. Dinner was great Saturday night thanks. Old friends we hadn't seen for ages. We finfished up at the local village pub...... remember the boobgate incident. Well Mike was in there with he committee and their wives and as we walked in all of them bowed their heads. DH went over to say hello- but even he  said they were odd. 

Hi to Liz, welcome to Suki, hi to Jane, Kate, Caddy, lilyella and Magpie.  Lots of love to everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone specifically.

Day 11. No AF symptoms at all at the moment, Boobs worse. Going to do my test a day early- Wednesday am. Spoke to my clinic they said it will be ok then.    

speak later
Beth.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello all!! WOW there is sooooooooooooooo many of us I'll never be able to catch up!

Feeling low today... lots of people I know seem to be PG... DP's younger sister is 14 weeks... one of my best friends has emailed me from Thailand and she is 5 weeks... Trying to be happy for them and I really am, it's just hard at the end of the day as I'm sure you all know..

Nothing to report on my 2ww.... no signs  the  is due on Sunday... quick question if  on sunday should I test then or Monday?/

*Liz*- I think your right I should give it up for xmas as I'm doing a rubbish job lol and spring clean of the hip's, tum, bum and arms could be in order! 
*
Sailaice -* Good luck for thurs!!.... I've got a long weekend to in Dublin.. can't wait!!

Hi to everyone else sending loads of baby dust out to you all!!


Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie   Dublin sounds lovely I wish I was going with you         Everyone does seem to be getting pg  but us       it will be us next

Darl She has one week and a bit left and I can't wait       for Wednesday!!

Tamsin good luck with this month!! Are you charting, taking vits etc?


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sailaice   for you in a week. Can you post a pic?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will be simultaneously emailing everyone hundreds!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  

Jane xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, just found this list of symptoms for pregnancy very Ellary after ovulation on a US fertility forum. Obviously you can't change the results of your 2ww but some of these comments may give some peace of mind during the wait when you think your A/F is coming........

www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for finding this Darl!... I'm like   person at the moment trying to read into everything.... I'm due to test on sunday but sooo tempted to test earlyer... I have no symptoms at all my (.)(.) are fine and no cramps, no sickness etc but I am very emoutional... 

This is a nightmare... don't know how I'm going to cope with months of this!!
Ruthie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link Darl  

Ruthie    , try not to test early if you can

Kate - hope the first day on your placement goes ok  

Liz - are you still resting up?  Hope so.  Hope you had a nice day yesterday with your friends.

Tamsin - yes I LOVE reflexology, I go every Saturday and it has helped me so much.  I am sure my FSH came down because of it and I feel a lot stressed these days.

Sailaice - Is there a long waiting list for IUI in your area?  DO you not think the cons will give you anymore Clomid?

Emily - Nice to see you, am glad your ok.  Not long now at work and then your off again soon aren't you? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie I always get emotional too!!  

Darl that link is really good!!  

Janie not too sure all will be revealed Thursday I guess


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!

DH arrived home 6pm Friday (his birthday)  . We stayed at my Mum's for the w/e as it's nearer to Plymouth where he is working all week. I'm really tired, had to leave Mum's at 6 a.m to get back in time for work. Had some   which was nice! CD 23 today though so it would be a miracle if I do get pg this month!

Good luck to all those on 2ww and  to all those with BFN's.

Emma xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi

How is everyone today?  I'm feeling very relaxed from my spa break but I think I've picked up an eye infection  

Sailaice, that could easily be an implantation dip!  Fingers crossed for you hun.    

Ruthie, it's such a rollercoaster isn't it!  Good luck.   

Darl, not long to go now!  Great link.

Sukie, welcome to the thread!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not doing more personals - its so hard to keep up on here!  Hope its all going well for you all this week.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Darl - Snap - our tabby is called Molly! The blk/wht is Lola.  They are sisters and both 14.5.yrs old. I won't bring a new kitten/s in for the same reason..although I'd dearly love to.....as don't want to upset my current two.

Sailaice - No, don't chart or anything.  All I do is take the ole folic acid and try to get a couple of Reflex sessions in prior to O.  Occasionally use an OPK, but more through something to do,than a necessity!

Ruthie - sorry to hear you are feelig blue...but know what you mena...seems everyone is falling / giving birth at the mo   Great news on your upcoming trip to Ireland!  Best of luck, with holding off on testing!

Em - glad you had a good weekend with DH!

Helen - glad you enjoyed your spa weekend, btu sorry to hear you picked up an eye infection - I've got 2, yes, 2 coming up next month!!!  One with DH and one with my sister!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen!! Really? Do you think it could really be an implantation dip     woohoo!!! I hope I am I hope I am!!!
Poor you with an eye infection!! Don't go to that spa again if you got it from there!!

Tamsin charting is really good, a few girls who were on here fell pg ttc naturally and charting!  

Emma B you only need to do it once


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice said:


> Tamsin charting is really good, a few girls who were on here fell pg ttc naturally and charting!


I know what you're saying, but not knowing when I O, is not the prob with me....it's just not knowing whether my one remaining tube is still patent or not...if only yhey did pee sticks for that!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Babe I don't know what you mean by patent sorry I am a bit of a dunce   You mean if the egg is coming down?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All!! 

*Tasmin* I'm the same as you when it comes to charting... the only thing I chart really is my cervial mucus (mmm sounds nice not! ) and I do a couple of opk tests when I've got good ewcm... but temp I'm a bit rubbish at doing..

*sailaice *  I hope it's a dip for u!!! we could all be BFP this month!!!!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

I feel a little better after reading the pg symptoms link... hope my emountions is because of pg! and some women felt nothing! no symptons at all!!!!

Ruthie x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh tasmin I forgot to say Yes lets hope they invent a home test for your tubes!! I have only one tube as well and it was looking good after my op but I worry it will start to get porely again...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope it's a dip too    it looks like one yet the chart hasn't detected implantation!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice - sorry, patent means open / clear - as in so an egg and spermy can meet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all, 
  thanks for the warm welcomes, my goodness you girls really do chat! But it is really nice to see .
  Tamsin, I had to look twice when I saw your picture of your two cats its the spit of my two! If I can get them to stay together for long enough with out starting a rumble, I'll take a photo of the two of them and post it up  
Sukie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm at work at the mo, but off tomorrow.  Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hello everyone! Can't begin to catch up! Hope you're all ok, good luck to sailaice and darl and anyone else testing this week.  

lilyella xxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

No sign of AF yet for me but my cycles are normally 29 days.

Normal AF signs are here tho and to be honest had very little BMS this month, sometimes I think I have given up on ttc naturally but maybe thats being too negative.

If AF arrives will start next round of clomid so something to focus on, even if it will drive me  

Sailaice - hope this is the month for you, you are being good this month            

Janie - how are you feeling, are the s/e's getting any better?

Liz - hope you are ok too, 

Emma - bet you've enjoyed having DH home      

This thread has been so busy it's hard to catch up.  But wanted to say   
to anyone I haven't met before, this thread is fab.

Hi to Lilyella, Helen, Ruthie, Emilycaitlin, Feline-Fan, Sukie, Caddy, Tasmin, Darl and anyone I have missed.

BTW one of my main AF symptoms is watery CM, sorry TMI   , why do I get this, every month when it arrives I remain convinced AF is on her way??

Speak to you all soon

love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Katyloulou one of my main symptoms is watery cm too   I am being good haven't tested yet


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning Sailaice

Shes here  , let the clomid begin.

Have a good day

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry babe


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sorry to hear the  showed her ugly face Kathryn....hope the Clomid works for you this time

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Kathryn .  Fingers crossed for November.  I also get watery cm before AF.  It's horrible, because I've had it for the past few days and I'm only 7dpo.

Sailaice - How are you?  No sign of these kittens yet?

Jane - When do you start treatment?

Liz - Are you ok?  Any more trips planned?

Emma - Hope you having a good time with DH

Kate - Have you fully recovered?

Hi to Tamsin, Caddy, Ruthie, Helen, lilyella, felinefan,sukie, darl, and everyone else.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Sorry to hear that your AF arrived Kathryn   for next time. I hope the Clomid doesn't drive you too  

Hi Emily, yes we always have trips planned, of course that would change if we managed to have children so we are trying to make the most of it! The next one is Prague in December - can't wait!

Good luck for testing Sailaice and Darl - thinking of you both  

Hello to everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, that'll be gorgeous. It's such a beautiful city anyway, but with christmas trees etc, it'll be spectacular! Of course, I'm not envious in any way at all!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Em!!    No sign of the little fluff balls yet she still has a week or so left  How are you??

Magpie I went to Prague last year in July I really didn't rate it, the only good thing about that holiday was that we found a fabulous restaurant that did the most amazing orange duck 

I am dying to test  Am going to leave it till the 7th I think <---_who believes me_


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I do sailaice, but  thousands  millions wouldn't!!!!!

I'm ok thanks, cd 20, getting loads of cm (sorry), keep thinking AF is arriving.


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, blimey this is good spooky stuff. Haven't been on line since yesterday morning- wow...!
Well day 12, most AF signs gone which usually means for me AF immiment (I have a quiet before the storm). However my boobs are worse now than ever which is unusual and I'm terribly constipated. I'm testing tomorrow morning and I'm feeling positive.  (everything crossed).

Sailaice, you're being good not testing. Perhaps all the kitty PG hormones in your house will help.

Magpie, I was in Prague 2 years ago at Christmas, it's fab we loved it. Wencleslas Square is gorgeous in December and they will have the little wooden market stalls that sell hot wine and spiced cakes mmmm.... I think it's a place that comes into its own at Christmas time.  

Hi Kathyrn, sorry about AF. What a pig. 


Hi to Tamison, Emily, Caitlin, Lilyella, Ruthi, HelenO, Suki and everyone else.  

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am thinking constantly of things to take my mind of it, totally isn't working  

I've had loads of cm this month em   I had massive amount of ewcm this month!!   now it's just watery, so I know   is on her way, I am matching last months cycle with symptoms to a T!!

I am glad she is having kittens darl because it will really take my mind of it!! I really need this break from ttc! I will have christmas on the way and my furgrandbabies!

Oh we are getting a new tv! Samsung LE40R74 I am so excited we are going to wall mount it and upgrade our Sky Plus to Sky HD!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Happy Halloween Ladies!!  

Lets hope some little pumpkin babies are conviced this month!!! (well not bright orange and edible BUT then again babies are very scrumptious!!  ^rifleman^

good news this morning... went to weight loss clinic with the nurse at the local GP.. and I've lost 3 Lab's in just under 2 weeks!!!      YAY!! i know it's not loads but at leat I'm on track for the first time few!..

No AF yet but then I'm due on Sunday but usually get a little spotting day before... But I do keep needing the loo.. went twice in the night as soon as I woke up and 2x more this morning! but no sore boobs.... Just keeping them crossed! 

Well done sailiace for not testing yet!
Good luck this time round on the clomid Kathryn... I get watery cm to! 

Darl when are you testing?

Hi to everyone else sending loads of baby dust to everyone of gals!! 
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that is really good Ruthie!! Better off than on!! I am off to docs tomorrow night to get prescribed Xenical or Reductil for my break from Clomid  

               

Come on girls there must be a BFP among us somewhere we just need to fish it out!!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Furgrandbabies- aaahhh that's lovely. I'm excited now. 

I've had a little bit of cm today, but zero spotting. If my boobs stay like this I could do a centrefold and make enough money to pay for  lots more trys for everyone.  

Ruthie well done on the weight loss. Your doing two very difficult things together weightloss and IVF- you go girl. 

I'm testing in the morning. I  don't want to- while theres no AF there's still hope. Know what I mean.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PMSL    We could do a centrefold calender!! 

   good luck for in the morning


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Aft'noon Ladies

*Sailaice* - oh, must pick your brains about the ole Sky thing We currently have normal bog standard Sky with all the movie channels. We've got a HD ready Sony Bravia TV and DH wants to upgrade to HD, which I think includesd Sky+ facilities?? Think it's going to cost us £299 + 60 install, plus £10 extra subs??

*Ruthie* - congrats on the weight loss!   for good things come Sunday!

*Darl* -  testing in the morning!

Tasmin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know too much about it babe but I thinks it's the same as Sky + but better quality! I couldn't live without my planner and pause and rewind button  

  Just noticed you wrote £299 install!!! Jesus will be waiting till after Christmas to upgrade!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

No, it's £299 to upgrade, + £60 to install, unless you take Multiroom, I think!
May be diff for you, coz you are a Sky+ bod already!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Tasmin... really hard not to test sooner.... really trying as sunday seems so far away!

Sailaice hope the new meds don't mess with your system... I don't know anything about the ones you mentioned... are they fertility drugs?

Darl... sorry if I confused you... were trying naturally at the mo, can't get on the IVF list until I loose some stone!!  But good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! 

emilycaitlin  - When are you due to test?
R xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie they are slimming tablets   going to get some pounds off before any more tx, I am getting them prescribed off doctors     for sunday!

I hope it is diff for us Tamsin   I can't afford all that plus new tele!! eeeek


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooooo this website is so scary!    Still at least it gives me the opportunity to use the pumpkin symbol for the one and only time this year!

Just wanted to wish Darl good luck for testing tomorrow! 

Liz - I hope you are resting up and feeling ok.

Jane - the drugs sound exaclt the same as IVF, but I used two or three powders to every one liquid, so got to be an expert at mixing them! When do you start?

Sailace - you are being so restrained with the testing this month. Sending you some good vibes for this month, honeypie! 

Kate - how are you feeling at the mo? Not working too hard, I hope. Are Reading past their peak already? 

Hi to all you other smashing ladies on here!

So dark and scary here. Got my jack-o-lantern, but too scary to fire him up until DH gets in.

Lots of love and bats and ghosties.......
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Caddy!!     How is this cycle going for you??

I have just scrolled down the page and all you can see is pictures of my face!! I'm a prolific poster


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Blimey me ive finally made it here! U bunch of chatters!!

Kathryn - sorry AF got to u but good luck with the clomid.

Darl - your cat sounds really cute 

Helen - i have a weeks placement with the acute pain team which has been good so far!

Jane - We played Portsmouth FC on saturday and lost! How did Man City get on yesterday? Of course u can still post here 

Sukie - welcome to the thread! Its got really busy on here lately! Well done u working in a nursery - my mum is a nursery nurse and works with the deaf children.

Caddy - im feeling ok now thanks! Getting there slowly. I know Reading FC are doing pants now! And we have Liverpool on saturday! How r u?

Liz - good luck with the 2ww.

Emilycaitlin - i have just about recovered thanks - i am back on a placement but taking it really easy there.

Sailaice - Good luck for thursday - do u want to carry on with clomid or start with the IUI?

emma.b - glad your hubby is home 

Hi to ruthie, lilyella, tamsin and anyone else!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello Kate and Sailcae!

Oooh Kate - slippery slope for Reading down to mid table mediocrity and beyond!  Only joking! I am sure they will triumph over Liverpool, as they have been a bit up and down this season so far. I would like to see Reading do well actually. Good to see fresh faces.

Sailace - I am ok. CD14. Had a positive POK yesterday and lots of slime   , so got DH on the job again. Poor man. He is worn out! Am not used to these shorter cycles. Well weird. Have made a sterling effort this month and after six bl**dy years you think someone would be throwing a bit of luck my way!  God, I have started ranting!  But I am feeling ok at the mo, so fingers crossed.

Caddy x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, feeling very traumatized this afternoon, numb. I don't want to test, with no A/F at least I still have hope. Met Mom for lunch she says I look different but these bloody drugs make you feel pg. I can't tell you just how big and painful my boobs are. Got Dh on a research mission this morning, I said "look this is science, no nooky"! He agreed that they were bigger and harder. 

Does anyone know how long the HCG jab stays in your system for. I had my last one Wed 25th, could boobgate be from that or could it be something else. All my A/F pains have gone and ususally my Boobs go back to normal a few days before A/F Today they are worse than ever and A/F was due yesterday? Am I clutching at straws or can I be hopeful. Bit of a selfish post sorry ladies.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Darl!

Everytime I have had IVF, the soreness has gone and then I have had the dreaded AF, so the fact that they are still sore is good news and loads of ladies who got pregnant on here have reported REALLY sore boobs. Having said that, just because the soreness goes, it does not mean AF is on her way. It is all enough to drive you crazy really.

Just hang in there chick and try not to get too stressed (easy for me to say!)

Love Caddy x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Caddy, thanks  

Just having ladies to talk to in the same boat helps loads. All my love xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Darl try not to worry... I think it's a vvvv good sign Boobgate!! 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow! 

Do you think it's best to wait for you AF to be late before you test or test on the day it's due? sounds silly now I've just read that sentance!! I will test if no AF of course... durr

Ruthie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

sailaice - HOW posh are you?   

Ruthie - lol at the bright orange edible pumpkin babies!!!  I'm due to test a week today.

Good luck for everyone this month.  If we see any witches flying by tonight, we'll have to ask them for a fertility spell!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Am having a manic day and only just got time to log on.  Have had a quick scan at the posts but not had time to read them properly - sorry.

Just wanted to say:

Kate - shame that Reading got beat - City beat Middlesbrough 1-0 last night  

Caddy - my drugs are exactly the same as the ones for IVF its just a lower dose - 1 powder to one vial of liquid, then they will see how I respond and maybe have to increase a little

Kathryn - so sorry AF got you

Liz - I love going away near Christmas, we usually go to Scandinavia or germany and go to all the Christmas markets and scoff loads of yummy food and drink mulled wine, you should have a fab time in Prague.  We are going to Florence this year for a change.

Lots of luck to Darl, Ruthie and Sailaice for testing     

Emily - nice to see you back  

Big hello to everyone else, sorry, will catch up properly as soon as I can.

I'm probably not going to be around much over the next few days as I'm in Liverpool on Weds & Thurs and then in London on Friday so I will try and catch up in the evenings if I take my laptop.

Hope you girls are all ok      to you all 

Jane xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish Darl Good luck for testing  

I love going away near Christmas too Jane. The traditional ones for us are either Prague (will be the 5th time this year) or New York, but we went there last year.

Sorry I'm rubbish at personals at the mo - not really sure where my brain has gone  

Liz
x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey girlies........

No doubt as soon as it gets dark the doorbell will be going non stop with all those trick or treaters.....got my bag of fun size sweets ready but this year i am going to be strict and hand each child one sweet each coz if you let them help themselves the greedy buggers always take more than one!!!!  

Anyway there is way to much going on on this thread for me to do personals...i cant keep up...i am a natural blonde so that is my excuse.......

I just thought i would pop on and say ....... 

Hope you are all ok...had a wicked weekend up in geordieland seeing my family!

Although did that pg test last friday and showed neg... I still have not come on........only 2 days till appt at clinic to discuss IUI...Iam now on day 47, my longest cycle in over 2 years!!!!!

Catch u later im off now to prepare for the mobs off greedy sweet begging children
Lou


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Lou!

Good luck for your appointment at the clinic. I had a 45 day cycle a few months ago, which was the longest ever and had never happened before. It was so frustrating.


You are so nice, giving out sweeties. We are normally away at this time of year. I will be barricading myself in (unless any witches with fertility spells call, Emily!)

Caddy x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

For all the ladies on this site, 
I wave my wand to help your plight
All those embies, eggs and sperm
Work you magic its now your turn
For all those in your 2ww
Make A/F gone and not just late.

        

Crikey lou that's a long cycle,   for clinic.  (has anyone noticed that when you click on the 'thumbs up' smiley man- its called 'afro and big hair' on the description!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hows that then.

Thanks for all thoughts ladies. All love and luck to those testing over next day or so.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Halloween!  I thought I'd logged onto the wrong website for a minute!

Kathryn- Sorry the   arrived. Good luck with the clomid.

Darl- Good luck with testing  Love the spell-hope it works! Afro and big hair that's wierd!

Loobyloo- Glad your appt day is nearly here.

Liz- Wish we were off to Prague!

Janie-What are you up to in Liverpool and London? Have a nice time.

Caddy-  

Sailace- DH is away again this week but it was great to see him at the weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

Day 24 today, think this will be a 30 day cycle as didn't take the clomid this month due to DH being away. A bit of me is still hopeful that this will be the month but I haven't been analysing everything like I usually do so it has been much less stressfu

Bye for now Emma xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladies  Am sat here hiding in the dark coz i know the kids are coming knocking! And they scare me!

*caddy* - i want Reading to do well also as they are a bit of an underdog team!

*darl* - what a lovely poem 

*ruthie* - i always test if im about a week late! But some people cant wait that long!

*lou* - i know theres loads of people on here now which is lovely but so many to chat too!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi!
Happy halloween to all 
Hope everyone hasn't been terrorised by too many trick or treaters!  I have eaten more sweets than given away, only one set of trick or treaters so far....
Kathryn, sorry to hear about your AF coming, good luck on the clomid x
Darl, good luck for tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x
Kate, I know what you mean, I was tempted before my DH came home to sit in the dark. The children had great fun in the nursery today making treat bags and then filling them with goodies! I'm a Spurs fan for my troubles but haven't been up to a game for years.
Good luck to all that are testing soon and all that are trying (hope they stick) 
Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie 

Well no kids came knocking which was a surprise!

As u can guess im a big Reading FC fan! Except they are not doing too well lately!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Good morning everyone!
  I'm up bright and early this morning so I thought I'd pop in and say hello,
  Hi Sailaice good luck with this cycle x
  Darl as I said last night good luck   
  Sukie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate I think I want to go with IUI I don't feel the clomid is getting me anywhere   I am going to ask if I can have IUI I think.

Darl good luck for this morning babe      

Sukie too many kids knocked at my door! So irritating   and heres me wanting some   

Emma it's good you have had a break from the clomid   You will feel much better about yourself!  

Caddy well done on the sterling   'ing this month    I have everything crossed for you babe      How are you feeling in yourself apart from the slime?? ewww

Magpie how are the hormones coming along?  

Lou have you tested again yet? When you are at the clinic tomorrow why don't you ask for a blood test?

Em I did a fertility spell this month  

I want to wish all our testers good luck!! I just want to thank you all also because if it wasn't for those of you who have stood by me, even though I'm crazy   , I probably would have left FF and maybe even given up on TTC! It's because of you girls and your post I feel I have the strength to carry on!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Morning

Sailaice - you are being very good,    how long was your cycle last month?
          

Can you help.  I am just about to take my first clomid of this cycle but there isn't a leaflet in the box.  When is the best time to take and should it be with food etc.

Darl - thinking of you today.

Sorry no time for pm got to go to work

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All

Wel thank gawd Halloween is over for another year - think I had 3 rings of the doorbell, but being the bah-humbug I am, I didn't answer any of them - thankfully no distruction to house, garden etc!!

Darl - good luck for today!  Have lost track what CD you are / DPT?  Hope it's not too early?

 to everyone else and catch up later

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My last cycle was 29days long   The best time to take clomid in my opinion is on a night time because you miss out quite a few side effects   I don't take mine with food  

Morning Tamsin


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning ladies.... Just a quick question..... 

Do you think it's possible to imagin symptoms of PG because you want it so much? 

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds like me every month Ruthie   What symptoms are they babe?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well part from being emotional... I need the loo all the time... in fact I had to race home the other day... also I'm feeling slight nausea but not actually sick... Heartburn everyday now for about 3 days and I don't normally suffer from it..and I know this sounds odd but I'm so aware of my belly and the feeling of it inside and bubble or twinge etc..

Thanks for the   Sailaice..
R x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When you due to test babe?? The thing with AF symptoms as they are the same as pg symptoms. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, day 13, tested at 5pm this morning   Me and DH absolutely gutted. Not even a faint line. Felt so positive this time round. Totally numb at the moment. No A/F yet but I suppose that will come over next day or so. A huge big thank you to all of you for support over last 2 weeks and lots of love to all testing over next day or so. Will talk again later-bit emotional at the moment.

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh no Darl....biggest hugs ever hon...I am so sorry you got a BFN.....totally understand how you must be feeling right now...only wish there was something I could do to take away the hurt.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

darl, so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

So Sorry Darl 

Kathryn- I usually take my clomid after my evening meal. I will have a look at the leaflet when I get home and let you know what it recommends. I definately wouldn't take it in the morning, as like Sailace says you don't want SE all day.

Ruthieshmoo-Good luck.

Only two children knocked last night so I am left with lots of tempting chocolate ! (.)(.) sore today so sure AF will be here in a few days .

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry darl, I wish I could take the hurt away honey   we are all here for you


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

BIG BIG BIG HUG   to you Darl..... I know it seems futile but don't give up until   shows her face and even if she does you will still beet her one of these months!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Emma,

I wont be on the site until Monday and if AF hasn't shown her face by then I will test that morning...


Good luck to everyone testing soon!!!!!      
Ruthie xxxxxx


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

So sorry Darl    I totally understand....as do us all!!!!

Katy LouLou - I used to take clomid 50mg then went up to 100mg and always took them at night because they can give you awful SE one of them being nasty hot flushes and so if youre asleep you dont notice it as much - you might just be a tad warmer!!!

Sailaice - ive not tested again since last friday but still no AF (day4 my longest cycle since TTC!
Think I def will chat to the staff tomorrow at clinic and ask them to test me and if it comes up neg again ask for blood test or even a scan to see if anything shows up!

I think that we are all extremely brave to put ourselves through this emotional battle. We must stay strong and know that we will get our dreams to come true. 
Some people i know who have kids already say if they did not have kids they dont think they could put themselves through this ordeal.....thats very well but when you want something so bad you will do anything to achieve it.

I have spent £300 on reflexology so far since May this year at £25 a pop. I must admit it is lovely to have done and usually have it done a few days before due to come on or at least a few days before we think i will come on! and also around estimated time of ov, usually when have the reflexology done when AF due I come on about 2/3 days later.......had it done on 19th Oct and still no AF!!!! 
Oh girls ....  I want this sooooo bad and just cant understand why this cycle if i am not pg has to be like it is, surely, i mean they may be longer then the "norm" 28 days but at least they are regulary around 35 days ish give or take a day or 2. This is crazy and dont know why

Anyway lots of   and   to each and every one of us......

Love
Lou xxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

*darl* - I am so sorry about your BFN, we are all thinking of you,

Thanks for all the advice on when best to take the clomid. I took my first this morning and am worried about changing to the night now. I might have to stick to the mornings this cycle then change to evenings for next cycle ( if needed    )

*Ruthie* - good luck for testing on monday   

Hi to *Kat, Liz, Janie. Emma, Helen, Feline-fan, Sailaicew, Sukie, Looby Lou & Caddy*, Sorry if I missed anyone.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

*Sailaice* - I dont blame u wanting to go down the IUI route i hope they can do that for u. Thanks for your kind words - not only have u also been a support to all of us u have really put a smile on my face if nobody elses! U were so kind to text me while i was in hospital 2 weeks ago it really showed u were thinking of me and cared about me 

*Kathryn* - I have no idea about the clomid but good luck with it!

*Tamsin* - I dont like answering the door to the trick or treaters either as i too have the bar humbug attitude!

*Darl* - so sorry hun it was a BFN.

Hello to everyone else xxx

Well work was interesting today - this 26yr old lad had to have this IV injection which costs £2500!!!!! Now we know where our taxes etc go!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw Kate I have just saw your message and it brought a tear to my eye!     Thank you babe   

Lou    with blood test!!

Ruthie good luck for Monday!!

Well girls my temp took a nose dive this morning so I am sat waiting patiently for AF to arrive!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Sailaice

It's not over yet !!!!!!!!

Is your cons appointment today, if it is      

Will catch up when back from work.  

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's at 14:30, I am worried about that too   god knows what will happen.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good luck sailaice!

I got completely carried away yesterday.  My cd21 progesterone result was 76.6 (my best before now was 39!)  My brain started working overtime, thought, oh well, if its high, maybe I'm pregnant, and my bodys keeping my progesterone levels up to maintain it.  So, asked my consultant if I could have betahcg levels done, she saidd I could, but it might be a bit too early.  I couldn't resist though.  When I got home, I did a urine test (one that tests from 7dpo) - negative.  I rang later for my hcg results - less than one.  I've learnt from it though, but I guess it's next month for me now.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

*LoobyLoo* - The things these friends don't realise when they say "they dont think they could put themselves through this ordeal"....is that their attitude would be totally different if they had IF!! Believe me, then they likely would put themselves through it...it's easy to sit on your laurels, when you've been handed kids on a plate!!

I had a Reflex session last night - wondeful! Mine is £28 a time, but that includes australian bush essences, that she changes to suit what she feels I need! Apparently her "magic pendalem", says the time is now right for me to have a child, however, time is right, "up there", is different from "down here", so it could be anything up to a year or more !!!

Hope you get an answer, one way or another soon, to the delay in AF

*Kate* - Glad I'm not alone in the bah humbug stakes!! Glad your placement is going well!

*Ruthie* -  with testing on Monday - we need a  around here!

*sailaice* - hope that temp dip, isn't what you think and that your appt goes ok.
*
emily* - sorry to hear that your hopes were dashed, but that does sound a good result..mine have only been in the 30's - GP says that was the lower side of normal!

 to anyone testing today - sorry have lost track!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

How are you all doing today?

Sailaice - sorry to see your temp has dropped    Good luck for your cons appt this afternoon, let us know how it goes.

Tamsin, let's hope the time is right NOW!!     Glad to hear you enjoyed the reflexology.  I'm going to look for an acupuncturist today.  

emmycaitlin, sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted, though could it still be too early to tell?  I thought implantation could happen up to day 10?  

Kate, I've also been left with lots of sweeties - so much for my diet!  Am going to a party next weekend and really wanted to be good in the meantime, my only hope now is that DH eats it before I do!! How is your placement going?

Katyloulou, 48 days is really long!  Did you convince the clinic to give you a blood test?  How did it go?  Got my fingers crossed for you.  

Ruthie, good luck hun!   

Magpie and Janie, how are you both?  

Hi to anyone else I've missed!

I'm feeling a lot happier this month, as I've decided to look for another job, even if that means putting ttc on hold for a few months.  I worked it out with DH, we'd probably have to have a break for 3-6months, which isn't too bad and might even be good for us.  It's amazing the difference that decision has made to my stress levels, even though my project has just been delayed I'm still smiling!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry about the BFN, Darl. Maybe it was too early to test. I know exactly what you are going through and it is hideous. Sending you some big hugs for you and DH  

Just wanted to wish you luck, Sailace for your appointment later. Let us know how you get on.

Must dash, but will pop back later.

Love to all,
Caddy 

PS. Just found out someone that I hate, his wife is expecting their millioneth baby. Scream!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72912.msg983173#msg983173


----------

